# HR20: 0x134 - Discussion / Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

National Release: 02/28/2007
Manufacture 700 - 0x134

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=81083
Issue Thread: _Note: With this release we are going to go back to a SINGLE thread_

_CE - Discussion:_ http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80351
_CE - Issues:_ http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80397

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*
You can post those HERE

*National Release:*
All HR20's should have 0x134 by 03/01/2007

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Revision History: (Note Builds that did not go national, are no longer listed)*
Version 0x12a (02/10/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x120 (02/02/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x11b (01/23/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x10b (12/20/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xFA (11/22/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xEF (11/15/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xE3 (10/19/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xDC (10/11/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD1 (09/26/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xCC (09/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xBE (09/01/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*

*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80600

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Some guidelines for reporting issues:

In addition to the "issues" please provide the following information

*Anyone with HDMI issues*

TV Make and Model
HDMI Cable Length (estimate)
If you have a "switcher" in between the HR20 and the TV (like an amp, scaler, or video input switch)

*Anyone with NEW recorded black screen*

Date and Time of Recording
Title of Show
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location
Did a REBOOT fix the issue

*Anyone with NEW recorded "do you want to delete?"*

Date and Time of Recording
Title of Show
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location
Did a REBOOT fix the issue

*Anyone with audio dropout*

Date and Time of Recording
Title of Show
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location
Audio output type: Dolby Digital or Standard Audio
Output via Optical? HDMI to AMP? HDMI to TV? or RCA Plugs
Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment

*Anyone with a "frozen" unit out of standby*

Does the front panel work?
Does the remote work?
What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to?
Did a reset restore functionality?
If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system?

*Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues*

How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up?
Do you have networking enabled?
Do you have OTA enabled?
Single or Dual tuners inputted


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

was there a reason 134 was not a ce first? should we take it personally?


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

From the release notes



> Interactive feature support


Is this for Gamelounge or is there something else as well?

Thanks as always for keeping us informed Earl.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mixer said:


> Is this for Gamelounge or is there something else as well?
> 
> Thanks as always for keeping us informed Earl.


Yes it is for GamerLounge (which is currently disabled for the HR20)
As well as better compatibility with other interactive applications.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

In addition to your to posting your issues in this thread...

*Please click here to log each new issue: **Issue Report*. Use the Remarks field at the bottom for comments such as the channel and program as well as any other key details.

For comparison: Click here to highlight keywords in this thread in red.

Also...

The most talked about new feature will be that you can now make your Guide button work!

Press and hold the Guide Button on the *front panel* of the HR20.

While still holding the Guide Button press the Active Button on the *front panel* of the HR20.

Release both buttons. 

Now your Guide Button is fixed! 

You can you press Guide and get Guide on the first click!

Press Guide again and you can still get the Channel Categories screen.

-Craig


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes it is for GamerLounge (which is currently disabled for the HR20)
> As well as better compatibility with other interactive applications.


Well crap......it worked (just for a tease) So why not keep it working for the HR20?


----------



## kevinv (Feb 2, 2004)

Never had a problem with caller ID until now. Caller ID does not work with 0x134


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Box locked up. Had to have wife unplug it.

I would *really be pissed* if this would have happened while on vacation!


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

While up this morning around 3:30am feeding the newborn I went to turn on the DVR and no response from the remote. I could not power up via the power button on the DVR. I had to RBR then was able to bring it back up with the power button on the unit. So I guess I got 134 and a lockup while the DVR was off (standby).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> Well crap......it worked (just for a tease) So why not keep it working for the HR20?


The pulled it earlier in the week... GamerLounge was just a BETA for the HR20... and there where a fair number of issues with it. So it was pulled, before this version went national.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PlanetBill said:


> Box locked up. Had to have wife unplug it.
> 
> I would *really be pissed* if this would have happened while on vacation!


Standard questions:

What where you doing at the time?
What determination did you use to make sure it was "locked up".

Ect..


----------



## NYHeel (Aug 21, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> The most talked about new feature will be that you can now make your Guide button work!
> 
> Press and hold the Guide Button on the *front panel* of the HR20.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this is the right place for this but why do we have to do this to get the one click guide. It's in the user manual that it should be 1 click. If someone is getting a new box installed how would they know to do this?

Also, I have a rather unique tv setup in that my Hr20 and a few other components are in a cubby hole that's blocked by my plasma which is on an articulating mount. It's a pain in the neck to move the plasma and reposition the plasma back since I usually have to tighten the tension bolts on the mount to get the tv to stay the way I like it. I'd be willing to move the tv to do this once but not if I have to do it every time the box reboots (which we all know can be quite often). Why not just make this "feature" (it's not really a feature) automatic?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Not to be a pain.. but it is UPnP, not uPNP


----------



## miggo (Feb 28, 2007)

I must be doing something wrong. This did not work for me.



Milominderbinder2 said:


> The most talked about new feature will be that you can now make your Guide button work!
> 
> Press and hold the Guide Button on the *front panel* of the HR20.
> 
> ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

miggo said:


> I must be doing something wrong. This did not work for me.


Double check and make sure your system updated to 0x134


----------



## jhagg (Oct 7, 2006)

New Features
USB RS-232 Serial Control (for advanced home theater/control setups)

I am very excited about this, does anyone have more info, or the RS-232 protocol?

Are there USB to RS-232C adaptors out there?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jhagg said:


> New Features
> USB RS-232 Serial Control (for advanced home theater/control setups)
> 
> I am very excited about this, does anyone have more info, or the RS-232 protocol?
> ...


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80053&highlight=geeky


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't quite understand this guide button issue. Since day 1(11 days now) I have pushed the guide button once and the guide has come up.


----------



## mic (Feb 28, 2007)

Received the update last night. Prior to the update, I had native set to off and resolution set to only 1080i. Everything had been functioning perfectly before that (I had the ox12A version). Since the new update the front display only showed 480i. The picture was obviously degraded. Turning native on restored the picture quality and front panel displays 1080i on HD channels.

I tried a reset. Same thing, except now the front panel only shows 480p with native off and the picture is degraded. Switch to native on and everything is fine.

HR20-700
Samsung 56" DLP
Using HDMI

10:50AM: I am also now missing some of the HD channels. They seem to come and go. One time I won't get DSHD maybe next time it's there and I won't be able to get UHD (get a message that the channel has not been purchased).

12:15PM: All problems seemed to have corrected themselves. I am now back to my original settings (before the update) and everything is ok. Can someone explain to me why things seem to change over time? Does it have to do with information being loaded into the Guide (and other areas)?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Forced 0x134 last night (too impatient to wait for the automatic download)

Observations:

The one button guide feature was retained.

Game lounge now disabled (as mentioned by several other users).

All of my shows set to record were 100% retained (This was a big issue for me in the past. I'd have shows set to record (one time only), after downloading software the shows were automatically deleted. This was a big problem for me on previous software versions.) With 0x134 nothing was deleted. Way to go D*!

Tearing seems a little less evident in the guide.

Systems test takes a very long time when it gets to the phone connection test. In the past the systems test would fly through the phone connection test. Last several software versions have been real sloooooow.

More testing tonight!


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

I just dont get why DBStalk people want to be beta testers and are the leading fans saying this thing is rock solid.


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

miggo said:


> I must be doing something wrong. This did not work for me.


Make sure your Favorites are set to "All Channels" rather then a custom list you created and then try it. That is what I had to do to get this enabled.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mitchelljd said:


> I just dont get why DBStalk people want to be beta testers and are the leading fanboys saying this thing is rock solid.


Are you referring to the national release? or the Cutting Edge?

Cutting Edge... is just like any other "beta" program... Your choice if you want to join or not. So the question there is "Why do you want to be a Beta Tester"... has nothing to do with the product.

If you are referring to the National Release... 
That is your opinion if you want to view the software releases (national ones), as "beta" versions.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> I don't quite understand this guide button issue. Since day 1(11 days now) I have pushed the guide button once and the guide has come up.


Prior to this national release (0x134) and two prior CE test releases, the Guide button was broken and could not be fixed.

Instead of the Guide button brining up the Guide like the manual states on page iv and on page 4, the Guide button would instead bring up something called Channel Categories. If you knew the secret, you could press Guide again and actually see the Guide.

No other company in the history of consumer electronics ever made such a bad mistake as having the Guide button not be the Guide button.

To paraphrase Jimmy Johnson, two words:

*Duh - uhm*

Now we have a secret Easter Egg that allows us to fix our Guide buttons.

In the Poll: The Guide Button and the Double Push, only 8 of 400 people liked the broken Guide button. I assume they were on the HR20 design team. 

Now if they would only turn off the animations. There is no reason for the Guide to sloooowly crawl up the screen when you page down. For the first day after the new 0x134 animations will be faster until the Guide rebuilds. Enjoy it while you can! (See Earl's Poll: To Animate or Not To Animate; That is the question to see that 18 out of 236 like to go slow.)

They are moving in the right direction! 

- Craig


----------



## jmeade (Dec 18, 2006)

markrubi said:


> While up this morning around 3:30am feeding the newborn I went to turn on the DVR and no response from the remote. I could not power up via the power button on the DVR. I had to RBR then was able to bring it back up with the power button on the unit. So I guess I got 134 and a lockup while the DVR was off (standby).


It seems that my box had a similar issue as markrubi's. I got a call from my wife this morning saying the DVR would not come on - no lights, nothing. I asked her to do a RBR - still nothing. She had to unplug the box for about 3 minutes, then did a RBR and all was well.


----------



## miedwards72 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am new to this so could someone please tell me what trickplay performance is.


----------



## Halsey101 (May 3, 2006)

miedwards72 said:


> I am new to this so could someone please tell me what trickplay performance is.


"trick play" is when you fast forward, rewind, and things like that.. Like you can do when you are running a VCR or something...


----------



## miedwards72 (Feb 24, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> No other company in the history of consumer electronics ever made such a bad mistake as having the Guide button not be the Guide button.


<BUZZER SOUND>

Cablevision does the same thing to their SA STB's. It goes to their IO portal. Equally idiotic.


----------



## sequoiadean (Aug 24, 2006)

My HR20 was frozen this morning. 

Remote didn't work. Front panel didn't work. I believe it was tuned to ESPNHD (73). I did a reset, seems ok now. I don't think any programs were lost, although I didn't check last night's recording of Hogan's Heroes, which comes on in the middle of the night. 

I did check and it was upgraded to 0x134 last night. Note that we keep our HR20 ON pretty much all the time, so it was on before getting the upgrade.

This is a very rare occurrence for me - I've only had to reset 2-3 times in the 5 or so months I've had the HR20.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

I had the same problem a lot of others are reporting - it was locked up and unresponsive this morning. After I did a RBR, it came back up and there was a popup message about the software download. I let it download and everything seems to be working fine now. 

I really haven't had any lockups, missed recordings, or any other problems in the past few weeks. It seems like a lot of progress had been made recently.


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

I woke up this morning to a really bright blue circle. Found out that I had been updated to 0x134 at 3:26 am (surprise!).:eek2:
While watching the ABC morning show live on HD local (ch 33 WCFT), I had terrible pixelation, and LOTS of audio drops for about 5-6 minutes. Never had this problem at this time of day with any past software version.
Did not have time to test other functions, but will do so this evening. So far, everything else "seems" to be ok.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

jmeade said:


> It seems that my box had a similar issue as markrubi's. I got a call from my wife this morning saying the DVR would not come on - no lights, nothing.





sequoiadean said:


> My HR20 was frozen this morning.
> 
> Remote didn't work. Front panel didn't work.





rcoleman111 said:


> I had the same problem a lot of others are reporting - it was locked up and unresponsive this morning. After I did a RBR, it came back up and there was a popup message about the software download. I let it download and everything seems to be working fine now.


For anyone whose box was locked up this morning - if you remember, was your box in standby ("turned off" - no front panel lights except possibly record) overnight, or did you leave it turned on overnight?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

After 134 download, woke up this morning to find i have lost *ALL* OTA channels. During OTA setup, it says that the zip code entered is not available. Been using this zip since day one.

Wife isn't a happy camper. :eek2: as she is not able to watch Y&R in HD today. 

Resets have not corrected the problem.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jefirdjr said:


> While watching the ABC morning show live on HD local (ch 33 WCFT), I had terrible pixelation, and LOTS of audio drops for about 5-6 minutes. Never had this problem at this time of day with any past software version.
> Did not have time to test other functions, but will do so this evening. So far, everything else "seems" to be ok.


I've seen this in the past. Try pausing for 5-6 seconds and watching Live TV a little behind. It seems the audio/video sync works much better if your not butting up against the end of the buffer.


----------



## jmeade (Dec 18, 2006)

Just J said:


> For anyone whose box was locked up this morning - if you remember, was your box in standby ("turned off" - no front panel lights except possibly record) overnight, or did you leave it turned on overnight?


My box was definitely in standby as the Harmony 880 does it automatically when I power everything off. It has also been in standby for other updates and never had this issue before.


----------



## richadam (Oct 28, 2006)

Turned unit on yesterday to a locked up unit. non-responsive to remote commands. Did an RBR. came back, but could not acquire sattelite due to heavy snow (heavy for here anyway). Looked at the List to see what pre-recorded programs were available. Almost everything was gone. My available disk went from less than 10% to nearly 50%. The only shows that were retained were Pirates of the Carribean recorded over a month ago, a Sharks game recorded Monday, and some Scrubs episoded that were recorded that day. Very bizarre.


Woke up this AM to 0x134. It downloaded at 4:37 AM so all of those lost recordings are probably now moot as far as this board is concerned. I would estimate there were 20 - 30 programs that got whacked by the system. Is there some audit trail I can access to determine what caused them to disappear?

Also, come to think of it, 4 programs recorded and half the disk used makes no sense either. I am going to go and see if I can make some sense of that.

This is a problem that I have not heard reported in these forums in my reading anyway. Pretty severe symptom though.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> I don't quite understand this guide button issue. Since day 1(11 days now) I have pushed the guide button once and the guide has come up.


when you say the guide has come up, do you mean the screeen asking you which playlist you want or the actual channel by channel guide?


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> After 134 download, woke up this morning to find i have lost *ALL* OTA channels. During OTA setup, it says that the zip code entered is not available. Been using this zip since day one.
> 
> Wife isn't a happy camper. :eek2: as she is not able to watch Y&R in HD today.
> 
> Resets have not corrected the problem.


I had this happen once to me... where it said it couldn't locate my zip code. As I don't use my OTA channels all that often, I waited a day and then could enter my zip code again. RBR did not clear the problem for me either... waiting did.

Bob


----------



## selleos (Feb 27, 2007)

Donnie Byrd said:


> After 134 download, woke up this morning to find i have lost *ALL* OTA channels. During OTA setup, it says that the zip code entered is not available. Been using this zip since day one.
> 
> Wife isn't a happy camper. :eek2: as she is not able to watch Y&R in HD today.
> 
> Resets have not corrected the problem.


Y&R in HD... OMG, that's hilarious!!

:lol:


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

Long time lurker, first time poster! :grin: :eek2: 

As the 'Title' suggests, recording OTA is now trashed... at least for some channels.

Mind you, this isn't just connected with 0x134, as it started with 0x12a (the worst release ever, in my experience)... the local CBS affiliate WIVB-DT, with signal strength (inverse of error-rate?) in the upper 90s, results in jerky macroblocking when recorded... note that watching "live", the picture is fine, as this only affects the recorded (or currently recording) stuff.

I was hoping that 0x134 might help, but no joy here. :nono2:  :nono:

Edit... my apologies if this has been mentioned before... I've been away from the forum for a couple of weeks, and did a quick scan yesterday for similar issues... and didn't see any...


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

OX 134 automatically downloaded last night. When I turned on my HR20 this morning, I noticed that it had not buffered any of the station it was tuned to. I powered it off and came back to it a half hour (or so) later and had another look. Now the buffer was working while the unit was in the standby mode.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Just J said:


> For anyone whose box was locked up this morning - if you remember, was your box in standby ("turned off" - no front panel lights except possibly record) overnight, or did you leave it turned on overnight?


I always leave mine turned on. I never put it in standby.


----------



## thart (Oct 11, 2006)

Noticed 0x134 came down this morning. 

I was watching some recorded shows with my son, and did a FFW to advance to end and restart program. The unit locked up and became totally unresponsive to all functions.

I have done a RBR and will see what happens. 

I hopefully won't see the issue again.

Regards,

WTH


----------



## Earlyadopt (Jan 20, 2007)

I got 0x134 last night. 

Prior to 134 I was having audio dropouts and video pixelation/skips which I only noticed on recorded shows since we rarely watch live TV any more. 

I called D* and after beign passed to the HD specialty the CSR told me that 0x134 is old and that since he had never heard of it he wanted me to force a download of the newest software version. I kindly said thanks I will call you tomorrow after watching some newly recorded shows.

 

I don't trust that he was actually aware of the most recent National Release. Perhaps we should demand that all HD CSRs should read this forum.



Thanks Earl and everyone else.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

mic said:


> 12:15PM: All problems seemed to have corrected themselves. I am now back to my original settings (before the update) and everything is ok. Can someone explain to me why things seem to change over time? Does it have to do with information being loaded into the Guide (and other areas)?


A number of perceived problems after any update reflect portions of the Guide which haven't yet updated. Usually forgetting about it for 24 hours resolves those questions.

Of course, if you're like most of us who swim through dbstalk, you can't resist picking at scabs either. :lol:


----------



## rlnoonan (Jan 6, 2007)

I got 0x134 this morning. Most everything seems fine with the exception of caller ID notifications. A call came in and nothing came up on the screen. Previous versions were very hit or miss with this too, so this may not be any worse than before.


----------



## Donb01 (Feb 8, 2007)

For those of you not in the know already - I saw this asked and not responded to - The new one-button guide function setting is retained through a reboot, so, for the guy who has his receiver mounted behind his TV - you only need to do it once, and it will be remembered. You don't have to do it every time you reset the box.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Please click here to report each new issue: **Issue Report*. Use the Remarks field at the bottom for comments such as the channel and program as well as any other key details.

In particular, we want to track these categories of issues:
• Lost Recordings 
• Did not Record
• BSD/BSOD Black Screen of Death
• Video/Picture Quality/Pixelation 
• Screen Freeze (audio still plays)
• Locked-Up (audio & video froze for a while but then came back)
• Audio Prob/Sync - Drop-out, lip sync issues, etc.
• Trick Play problems
• Closed Captioning Issues
• Caller ID missing, error messages, etc.
• Tearing or other Menu Problems
• OTA Missing Channels
• Networking Problems - Missing, lost, other

The first time you make a report, you will need to register to insure accuracy. The first 7 questions are specific to a particular incident and will have to be updated for each new issue. Answer the next 20 Setup and Site questions once and then only update as needed.

Please continue to report issues and give your ideas in the 0x134 Issue/Discussion Thread. But in addition, we now will have a consistent, searchable database to help us find trends. Please see the FAQ in the next post.

0x134 is very similar to 0x132 and gave us some interesting results. Click here to see.

Thank you!

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> After 134 download, woke up this morning to find i have lost *ALL* OTA channels. During OTA setup, it says that the zip code entered is not available. Been using this zip since day one.
> 
> Wife isn't a happy camper. :eek2: as she is not able to watch Y&R in HD today.
> 
> Resets have not corrected the problem.


Donnie,

I had this problem a couple of releases ago and this worked for me:

Change your Zip Code to another nearby Zip. In a few days I was able to correct to the real zip.

Also, anyone who has not reported your issue in the Issue Report Database, please click here:Issue Report?

Let us know if changing the Zip works!

- Craig


----------



## TMatt (Oct 2, 2006)

CenturyBreak said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster! :grin: :eek2:
> 
> As the 'Title' suggests, recording OTA is now trashed... at least for some channels.
> 
> ...


Hi CB:

If you ever want to compare OTA type notes, or see if anyone else is experiencing what you are experiencing via OTA channels, you can email me or post here - I am over in Kenmore 14217 zip and I'm sure we get the same channels.

I have 2 hr20's and 1 h20

The OTA on the H20 is MUCH better than on the hr20'S. Recording off OTA is very problematic and undependable with the hr20's - many black screens. For example , I had Idol recording last night and checked the recording 3 minutes in - all black screen - I then quickly switched from the Sabres game I was watching over to 29-1 (hd) and noticed it was not even coming in live. I quickly changed the recording to grab channel 29 (sd) instead.

Maybe we can compare results and help to pinpoint problems. I have seen at least 3 or 4 other people from WNY on here also.

So bottom line, if you ever want me to verify anything you are seeing, or try to duplicate an issue you are having with OTA, just ask 

Tony M


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

134

Still no signal on OTA channel 2-1 WBBM DT in Chicago
Guide one button !!!
Audio Dropouts on Regis and Kelly this morning on WGN Local channel 9
(Bssst-then dropout for 1-2 sec) This was off the buffer not recording however it
did seem to be when the veiw started to record.

HDMI
Regular stereo sound

Pinky Lives!!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm at 134 on both boxes. A minor problem I first noticed with 132, but may have been there longer. If I hit the replay button one or two times to rewatch a scene, the thirty second slip will not work to bring me back to real time. The progress bar pops up but the program continues where it is. Going back three or more replay buttons will allow the slip function to work properly to get up to the current time. Or I can just fast forward to the current time. Not a major inconvenience. 

GH


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

yep know issue.. if there isn't 30 sec to go it won't...


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

I also woke up this morning to an unresponsive unit. No front panel response or remote.

After a reboot, it came up and said it was updated to version 0x134 at 8:03am this morning. (I did the reboot at about that same time.)

Best I can recall, I had left it on a Local HD Channel as it was recording on both tuners 10:00pm-11:00pm and both shows were recorded this morning.


----------



## jcurrier31 (Dec 15, 2006)

I also woke up to a locked up unit, I left it on last night like always, for some reason my harmony 890 always locked it up when I tried to power it of automatically so I told it just to leave it on. 

All the lights where on and I had the usual spinning circle of ruthless death when I looked at the unit.( It's in the closet in the other room like all of my equipment.) 

RBR and now everything seems fine.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

TMatt said:


> Hi CB:
> 
> If you ever want to compare OTA type notes, or see if anyone else is experiencing what you are experiencing via OTA channels, you can email me or post here - I am over in Kenmore 14217 zip and I'm sure we get the same channels.
> 
> ...


I would argue that this is more due to antenna and location, etc. than the HR20 tuners. I live in Orchard Park, and my HR20 pulls in all 4 majors and even CW like a champ. NBC, CBS, and ABC are solid at 100%, and FOX (which is quite a distance from me) is stable at around 70%. I have never had a single issue recording OTA on the HR20. In fact, I also have an HR10-250 DTivo and the HR20 OTA tuners are noticeably better. I've never had an H20, but I wouldn't find it hard to believe it could beat 100%.  So I think it may be unfair to pin that on the HR20. Of course, there's always the possibility that your particular HR20 has a bad OTA tuner or something like that.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Donnie,
> 
> I had this problem a couple of releases ago and this worked for me:
> 
> ...


And this is NOT a issue that the average user will know how to correct?
:nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> And this is NOT a issue that the average user will know how to correct?
> :nono2:


It shouldn't even be a few days... possible a few minutes.
There is a datatable that cycles through the data stream... on average in 5 minutes.

Sometimes the timing just doesn't work right, and your zip code is not found in the stream while it is looking.

You shouldn't have to wait more then 5 minutes, unless there is some other technical issue going on... and then yes... you may have to try again later on.

Also... when you try that 2nd time... you have to back ALL the way out of the setup wizard... and start over.


----------



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

Just got my HR20 installed today, so please forgive me if this is a known issue:

I went to the sports mix channel to try the What's Hot option mentioned in the tricks and tips document. After going to the channel, the remote became unresponsive for most actions - I could bring up a guide, but couldn't use the arrow keys, etc.

The buttons on the box worked fine, no problems there.

I finally had to reset the unit.

Is this a known problem? Thanks!


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Audio Stuttering (wws) on MPEG4 locals sems to be getting worse with each release. Every couple of seconds just watching, not recording. 
Someone else mentioned rewinding a little and not running at the end of the buffer, I tried this and it didn't make a difference.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

bnglbill said:


> Audio Stuttering (wws) on MPEG4 locals sems to be getting worse with each release. Every couple of seconds just watching, not recording.
> Someone else mentioned rewinding a little and not running at the end of the buffer, I tried this and it didn't make a difference.


That fix has worked for me by hitting the "jump back" once and having a 6 second + or - buffer


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Trickplay problem when I first powered up my machine this afternoon. The station it was tuned to had a ninety minute buffer. I skipped to the beginning of the show and it worked fine, taking me back to the end of the show that ended about 20 minutes before I powered it up (and, thus, a new progress bar appeared). But then when I tried to move back and forth through this earlier show the skip to beginning and end stopped functioning and the ff and rw started randomly ending when I pressed the button the second time to get a 2X FF or RW or only taking me to 2X and no further. Changed channels and it worked just fine.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

MarkGSportsNut said:


> Make sure your Favorites are set to "All Channels" rather then a custom list you created and then try it. That is what I had to do to get this enabled.


That's not it because I always have a favorites list active and it has worked just fine for me since 0x130 (the first CE release to include it).


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

_Title isn't blocked in the header when you have a group_ - For example, I have 3 Nip/Tucks recorded and it says "Blocked Title" for the group listing and for each of the shows when you expand the group. But, if you highlight the group listing (that says "Blocked Title"), in the header at the top of the screen, it says the actual name.

I realize it's not a major issue and I want it to be a low priority, but it's been around for a *long* time. Not a programmer, but I'm assuming this is an easy fix. D*, please fix it when you get a chance


----------



## forum junkie (Sep 9, 2004)

eengert said:


> I would argue that this is more due to antenna and location, etc. than the HR20 tuners. I live in Orchard Park, and my HR20 pulls in all 4 majors and even CW like a champ. NBC, CBS, and ABC are solid at 100%, and FOX (which is quite a distance from me) is stable at around 70%. I have never had a single issue recording OTA on the HR20. In fact, I also have an HR10-250 DTivo and the HR20 OTA tuners are noticeably better. I've never had an H20, but I wouldn't find it hard to believe it could beat 100%.  So I think it may be unfair to pin that on the HR20. Of course, there's always the possibility that your particular HR20 has a bad OTA tuner or something like that.


This isn't necessarily true. For those of us who live on the fringe of OTA even one or two db can be the difference between a good signal and no signal. The H20 only has I one tuner I believe. The HR20 is internally split and a split can easily lose 3db and be the difference between the two.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Both HR20s downloaded last nite (or early this morning). I had one with 132 loaded on it and had reverted the other one to 12a because that was the only one that would show the called ID. When both HR20s had 12a one them, both would show caller ID. When I updated both of them with 132, neither would show the caller ID. Now both have 134 and neither will show caller ID. Have done everything that has been recommended but nothing works at all. It certainly isn't the connections, etc. because they both worked o.k. in 12a. Is this ever going to corrected?


----------



## cpkramers (Feb 6, 2007)

New HR20 installed yesterday and updated to 0134 last night, and now only *2* out of *7* OTA channels come in. Been through the Antenna setup twice, once myself and once with DTV, with no change. "searching for signal on the off-air tuner (771)" is all I get. I know all but 1 of the 7 worked fine last night (local NBC has been down since our ice storm last Saturday). DTV was no help other than to send a tech.

Any Ideas? I'm going to be very unpopular if we can't watch locals in HD!


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Our HR20 downloaded 134 last night at 3:46AM, and the box has been fine. Both this release and the 132 CE release have proven to be the best so far in my opinion. 

I actually don't think I've heard my wife call it "that wonderful DVR you bought" in like a week


----------



## philconners (Nov 24, 2006)

Got audio dropping out (less than a second per occurrence):

* Date and Time of Recording
*Live TV (not recording, caught up to Live)*

Title of Show
*Fox 25 News*

Channel and if it is a LOCAL
*WFXT 25 HD local, not the non-HD version. In Boston (zip 01568)*

Audio output type
*Dolby Digital*

Output via Optical? HDMI to AMP? HDMI to TV? or RCA Plugs
*Optical to Stereo. I have HDMI to the tv, but not using the audio there.*

Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment
*No. Rewound and did not experience the drop out.*


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Would this be a bug? 
I mentioned this once before with the previous version. Prioritizer arrows jump a page up or down with the channel buttons, but disconnect from the channel being moved. Only the up and down arrows work.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I also thought I would mention. I was a little surprised to learn that although I forced the download during the Colbert Report. It never lost a second of the recording in progress.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

My OTA channels that were almost unwatchable in 132 are back and clear as a bell. I wonder if D tweaked something that corrected that problem in 134. Anyway I'm happy, Thanks D. Now if you could just tweak that MPEG-4 audio a little. :lol:


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Caller ID has stopped working for me in this release. It has worked in every prior release including the x132 CE. I get no popup or log.


Also a recording made today wouldn't play, I got the balck screen unplayable bug, not the keep or delete. After stopping that recording, playing another recording, stopping that one and going back to the original unplayable all was well and it played fine.


----------



## Bob_T (Nov 28, 2006)

Caller ID has not worked with past 2 CEs, and it does not work with this National release.

It worked fine prior to all this. It works fine in my BR with H20! 

My stuff:

HDMI from HR20 to Samsung 5088.
Sony STR-3010ES.
5 LNB dish (not newest slimline).
Do not know the type of multiswitch.
Cabling was not changed when HR20 was installed.


----------



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

I believe I remember reading that H20 users were having a problem with the Nascar Hotpass active features; any ideas whether this release will fix those issues?

Thanks



Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes it is for GamerLounge (which is currently disabled for the HR20)
> As well as better compatibility with other interactive applications.


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Bob_T said:


> Caller ID has not worked with past 2 CEs, and it does not work with this National release.
> 
> It worked fine prior to all this. It works fine in my BR with H20!
> 
> ...


Caller-ID was still working for me after I upgraded to 0x130 on both of my HR20s and it is still working today after I updated to 0x134 on both of my HR20s. I must say I had issues with Caller-ID not working after an upgrade in the past which were corrected after a hard reboot, but the last couple of upgrades have been pretty good. If you are having problems with your Caller-ID I would try a RBR first and then a hard reboot to see if you can get it fixed.

So I think at this point the feature is inconsistent and not completely dead after an upgrade like it was originally.

FYI, I have Lingo VoIP I'm getting Caller-ID from.


----------



## mfogarty5 (Jun 19, 2006)

Got home tonight and turned on HR20 and TV.

Black screen.

Red button reset. Still nothing.

Unplugged and replugged HDMI cable. I get the purple "Hello I'm booting screen" for a few seconds and then nothing.

I have had very few problems, HDMI or otherwise, until this release.

My unit has been on standby since last night around 11pm.


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

Prior to 130 and 132 my temperature was always between 125 and 127 degrees. With 130 and 132 it went DOWN to 112 to 114. I check with each release and usually before putting in standby each night. Checked at lunch today when I found out 134 was downloaded last night and temp is back UP to 127. I have no idea why it was down on the previous 2 CE releases but it was consistent below 115. I was doubtful that the software could affect the temp., but had to conclude it did when it stayed down with the previous 2 releases. What could possibly cause it go back up to 127 with this release?


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

got home today didnt know about 134 then turned on hr20 got a call hallelujah caller id now works with the last ce it would work on and off mostly off so well see...i got to admit its getting better a little better all the time...


----------



## mfogarty5 (Jun 19, 2006)

Update from post above. Switched to component and still no signal.

The power light only stays on for a minute or so.

This release appears to have killed my HR20.


----------



## TMatt (Oct 2, 2006)

eengert said:


> I would argue that this is more due to antenna and location, etc. than the HR20 tuners. I live in Orchard Park, and my HR20 pulls in all 4 majors and even CW like a champ. NBC, CBS, and ABC are solid at 100%, and FOX (which is quite a distance from me) is stable at around 70%. I have never had a single issue recording OTA on the HR20. In fact, I also have an HR10-250 DTivo and the HR20 OTA tuners are noticeably better. I've never had an H20, but I wouldn't find it hard to believe it could beat 100%.  So I think it may be unfair to pin that on the HR20. Of course, there's always the possibility that your particular HR20 has a bad OTA tuner or something like that.


Hi Eric - I am only going by my experience - I have 2 HR20s and an H20 all hooked up to a roof OTA antenna - The H20 gets everything; the HR20's do not. Even switched the H20 with the HR20 to eliminate the physical lines as a problem and the results were exactly the same. There is DEFINITELY A DIFFERENCE WITH OTA between the units (not yelling, just emphasizing) 

Tony M


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

HD AV said:


> Prior to 130 and 132 my temperature was always between 125 and 127 degrees. With 130 and 132 it went DOWN to 112 to 114. I check with each release and usually before putting in standby each night. Checked at lunch today when I found out 134 was downloaded last night and temp is back UP to 127. I have no idea why it was down on the previous 2 CE releases but it was consistent below 115. I was doubtful that the software could affect the temp., but had to conclude it did when it stayed down with the previous 2 releases. What could possibly cause it go back up to 127 with this release?


127 degrees is the normal operating temperature; this is the temp mine runs at. I wouldn't be concerned with this too much.


----------



## TMatt (Oct 2, 2006)

eengert said:


> I would argue that this is more due to antenna and location, etc. than the HR20 tuners. I live in Orchard Park, and my HR20 pulls in all 4 majors and even CW like a champ. NBC, CBS, and ABC are solid at 100%, and FOX (which is quite a distance from me) is stable at around 70%. I have never had a single issue recording OTA on the HR20. In fact, I also have an HR10-250 DTivo and the HR20 OTA tuners are noticeably better. I've never had an H20, but I wouldn't find it hard to believe it could beat 100%.  So I think it may be unfair to pin that on the HR20. Of course, there's always the possibility that your particular HR20 has a bad OTA tuner or something like that.


Hi Eric:

One more bit of info regarding OTA on the HR20's. If I put the OTA cable directly to my TV (bypassing HR20) I get every OTA station. (with all my TVs)

So in summary, the only time the OTA is not reliable is when either HR20 is in play.

Many others have complained about this exact issue and there are several threads on this great forum related to this.

Tony M


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

TMatt said:


> So in summary, the only time the OTA is not reliable is when either HR20 is in play.
> 
> Many others have complained about this exact issue and there are several threads on this great forum related to this.


I think the answer is that the combination of factors, e.g., antenna + which receiver, etc. produces differing results.

I'm receiving my OTA HD locals from 47 miles away with perfect LOS via set-top Silver Sensor. All my signal readings are ab't 10% higher than they were with my HR10-250. It's not just the HR20 but the combination that's working better.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

TMatt said:


> Many others have complained about this exact issue and there are several threads on this great forum related to this


I'm one of them but I have to say, it started in 132 but seems to be much beter in 134.


----------



## edmartin (Nov 15, 2006)

HDMI
~6' cable (came with HR20) into DVI adaptor
Sony KF-42WE610

As a set up - In previous threads, I have talked about PQ issues I've had with SD and native off. Works great with all resolutions on & native on. Unwatchable with native off locked to 1080 or 720 (which is somewhat weird because that same setup (1080) worked with the H20 and Aldelphia HD DVR I had prior). Related, all menus in 720 and 1080 have appeared fuzzier than they appear in 480. Fast-forward to today.

In 134, the menus in 720 & 1080 are fuzzier than in the prior release. Not horrible but noticeably different than the last release.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Okay, had another buffer problem bringing the unit out of standby (I'm beginning to see a pattern here!): I've seen this once before and others have posted it as well on, I think, the CE release OX132: the progress bar for the program that was on when I turned the machine on was a show that had actually been broadcast about two hours before. Info for that channel showed the same show. Changing channels fixed it.

But this raises a question: is there some way to reprogram the directv remote so that the off button for the tv doesn't also turn off the HR 20? I think I'd like to start leaving the unit on all the time to see if these quirky startup problems go away, but since turning off the tv with the directv remote also means turning off the HR 20, it's a bit of a hassle to do it. My suspion is that the remote cannot be reprogramed, but if knows otherwise, please let me know!


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

HD AV said:


> What could possibly cause it go back up to 127 with this release?


A different calibration via the new software is my guess.


----------



## jodyberry (Jan 11, 2007)

Will there ever be more lines of text in the Guide? Right now mine only shows 6 channels at a time!!

Thanks





.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Disk access (i.e. buffer size etc) can cause temperature changes


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm looking at the same station, either 25-1 local or 25 via the sat, both WFXT, using the DD optical output and do not hear any audio issues. Maybe it was the newscast?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

jodyberry said:


> Will there ever be more lines of text in the Guide? Right now mine only shows 6 channels at a time!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> .


I think that is what they are saying when they are begging D* to get rid of animations on the guide. It should fix that also.


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

Earl, I'm seeing the same thing with callers ID that I saw with 130 and 132.

On screen I see

16031234567 where 603 is my area code, and 1234567 is the phone number.

And the number displays correct.

In the log listing it shows as

(160) 312-3456

It shows the preceeding 1 as part of the area code, and I lose the last phone number digit.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

Since the install my 30-second slip button is not working on all recorded programs.. Anyone else having this issue? I have not RBR yet as I have stuff recording right now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

fishingham said:


> Earl, I'm seeing the same thing with callers ID that I saw with 130 and 132.
> 
> On screen I see
> 
> ...


That has been reported...


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Donnie Byrd said:


> After 134 download, woke up this morning to find i have lost *ALL* OTA channels. During OTA setup, it says that the zip code entered is not available. Been using this zip since day one.
> 
> Wife isn't a happy camper. :eek2: as she is not able to watch Y&R in HD today.
> 
> Resets have not corrected the problem.


No matter what zip i put in, it would not accept it but finally got OTA back this evening after 3 RBR's.

Went through 3 RBR and 3 resets of the OTA settings before they came back.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

BLUE = Update

*30 Second Slip Bug*

Bug Recreatoin steps:
Press REPLAY twice (2) and then 30 sec. SLIP about 5 times in a row to get back to live TV. 30>l is displayed until PLAY or EXIT is pushed. if SLIP is pushed again, it will accumulate until it reaches 20 and will not go away.​
*Caller ID*

No issues thus far with 0x134.

*OTA*

I removed my signal booster and found that I still receive the same channels as with the booster still on, except they are now a bit more stable. I will try to aim the OTA antenna better this weekend.


----------



## nymart (Oct 23, 2006)

2/28 Criminal Minds 9-10 PM EST
Channel 2 WCBS
Dolby Digital using Optical output
Rewind and replay seems to alleviate audio dropout.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I had my screen go blue last night while recording 10-1 (HD OTA) WALA Fox 10 news at 9pm in Mobile AL 36582. I was watching that channel while it was recording it. I wasn't doing any trick play during the recording of it. The screen went blue, waited about 5 - 10 min, and then I tried the remote to see if it would do anything and it was unresponsive. I did a RBR and everything went to normal. I have native off, no networking, using component hookup, have OTA enabled, dual tuners inputed. Not sure if this matters but even though the channel was HD, the show wasn't HD but it looked better than the SD channel. I got this release from CE download.


----------



## jodyberry (Jan 11, 2007)

armophob said:


> I think that is what they are saying when they are begging D* to get rid of animations on the guide. It should fix that also.


Thanks Armophob!!

.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Still no working caller ID with this release on my HR20. Since the last three releases, counting the previous CE releases, my caller ID has crapped out. Sure hope DTV gets this fixed.

Phone service: Verizon POTS
Broadband: Verizon DSL
No splitter in the phone line connected to my HR20 and the DSL filter is new; tried three different ones, with still no luck in getting my caller ID working.


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

I did not have any luck getting caller Id to worl with this build either. I tried Earls leave unplugged 30's etc... and had no luck. It still just logs the calls with all the correct info, but will not show a popup at all. Below is the answers to the questions from Earls earlier post just in case it needs to be forwarded with the issues stuff.

 : *What type of phone service you have* : Voip 

Broadband Carrier: Cableone 5Mb Down and 768 Upload Speed.
Who is Phone the carrier: AT&T CALLVANTAGE "They have there own servers instead of Vonage and others whom lease 3rd party servers" just pointing that out for stability reasons, not bashing other companies. My Fax machine works flawlessly with AT&T unlike Vonage when I tried theres.
How many times is the phone line split between your incomming "box" and the wall jack you are using : 1 The jack behind enterntainment center is 2nd and my second hr20 is on the 3rd jack which is backfed from Phone Adapter. I have tried plugging it directly into Phone Adapter also.
Do you see entries in the caller-id LOG, and there is no display? Yes there is a history of calls and also the history that shows in the menu, But no notification/popup Blurb.
Are you getting the "You need the service" message dialog: I have a couple of times with present CE Build 0x132 but after many rings "Approximately 6-8 rings" and maybe happens every couple of days.
Anything else that may be specific to your setup: I have tried your suggestions Earl as from some of your previous posts. Also have tried DSL filters ( 2 Diff. Brands). Also tried deleting history with it shut off etc.. just like person below stated. I have also tried it on the single business phone jack in the office which is a regular phone line, from phone comany "Windstream Communications" But did not work on that either. Also all other devices that I have plugged into those two jacks such as D11 reciever, Older Hughes non dvr receivers and regular phones and the caller ID has worked on them just fine.
Also Having major audio silence/Drop outs for 2-3 seconds at a pop in according to Jim on HD Fox (OTA) In a half hr. show it happened like 4 times. Earlier watching Fox News Channel national channel #360 in SD and had the same occurence with the sound, also have noticed a few freezed frames that had same time length and on the same channels as sound issues just not at the same time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Automatic upgrade to 0x134 this morning. 

According to my wife, the following buttons became unresponsive, not all at once:

Channel Up/Down, then later
Arrows, then later
Select

Menu, Exit and Guide continued to be responsive. Putting the unit in standby and taking it out did not solve the problem. A reset was the only solution. 

The initial functionality was lost while watching 236 Style (SD) and subsequent functionality was lost while watching a previously recorded SD program. 

Also I have been unable to use Active-Right as I was previously able to do, even after reset.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Watching the Nashville MPEG4 HD Fox channel (WZTV) tonight about three minutes behind live during "Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?", we could not use 30-sec slip. We could FF and rewind but not 30-sec slip. Pressing the button resulted in no activity at all. Even rewinding back a couple minutes didn't change this. Note: we were NOT recording the show, just watching it from the buffer.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

shendley said:


> is there some way to reprogram the directv remote so that the off button for the tv doesn't also turn off the HR 20? I think I'd like to start leaving the unit on all the time to see if these quirky startup problems go away, but since turning off the tv with the directv remote also means turning off the HR 20, it's a bit of a hassle to do it. My suspion is that the remote cannot be reprogramed, but if knows otherwise, please let me know!


If you use the TV Power button it will turn on/off both the TV and receiver. To turn on/off only the TV slide the top button over to TV and use the main power button on the remote. You'll then have to slide the top button back to the D* logo to operate the receiver (change channels/guide/etc.). I agree it's a bit of a hassle but I think it's the only way without using a different remote.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Standard questions:
> 
> What where you doing at the time?
> What determination did you use to make sure it was "locked up".
> ...


I had the same issue this morning Woke up to the HR 20 in the bedroom with no lights on it went to turn it on nothing no lights at all would not turn on via the remote or front panel. Tried a rbr nothing at all finally I unplugged the unit for a few minutes then plugged it back in. It came back up at that point.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

MPEG4 and OTA HD locals have all been great tonight on 134. No issues so far.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Caller id is still screwed up in this release. It displays on a live show on screen,but does not show on a recorded show.It is seen in call list but not on screen
This needs fixing


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

All,

I have not done any of the CE releases, and was upgraded from 0x12A to 0x134 overnight. 

I'm noticing a lot of blocking/artifacts on all the white and/or light colored areas in either SD or HD on the MPEG-4 locals. I switch to the SD version of the same channel it is not there. 

This seems to be a new issue with this release. Sorry if this has already been reported.

Dave


----------



## toph (Dec 19, 2006)

I saw the 30 second slip get stuck on the screen when I tried to slip several times near the end of the buffer while watching Lost from the list while the show was still recording. When I caught up to the end of the buffer the slip counter stayed on the screen with a "2". I let it sit for about 30 seconds then hit play to clear.

Lost was recorded via OTA 28-1 WFTS-DT Tampa.


----------



## UncD2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

PlanetBill said:


> Box locked up. Had to have wife unplug it.
> 
> I would *really be pissed* if this would have happened while on vacation!


I had this experience with the two previous updates. These were "hard lockups" which only an unplug would resolve. I lost several recordings both times.

Surprisingly, 0 x 134 did not lockup my HR20. Go figure.


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

Watching 2 local MPEG4 HD recordings had terrible lip sync problems - American Idol on Fox and Lost on ABC. 

Lost had only been recording for about 30 minutes so I switched to live OTA HD and there was no lip sync issue.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Watching the Nashville MPEG4 HD Fox channel (WZTV) tonight about three minutes behind live during "Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?", we could not use 30-sec slip. We could FF and rewind but not 30-sec slip. Pressing the button resulted in no activity at all. Even rewinding back a couple minutes didn't change this. Note: we were NOT recording the show, just watching it from the buffer.


Lefty, Were you using IR or IF?

Pete


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

A bit strange but kind of cool...I guess...I got 134 last night and today I implemented the one click guide. I also checked signal strength on my OTAs (AWESOME - best yet). AND...there were 2 new channels in my OTA (I won't watch either of them but cool nonetheless).


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

since 0x134, I now see the Rewind/Fast Forward picture freeze bug. Whenever I press fast forward or rewind, the picture freezes for about 2 seconds, then suddenly starts moving again. I haven't seen this bug for several releases.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I had two incidents of terrible pixelation on LOST tonight on WABC NY 7 MPEG4. Both occurred while I was watching live, and lasted a couple of minutes. The picture seemed to breakup into six rectangular sections in 4:3 overall view even though I was watching the HD feed. Audio continued normally during these incidents.

I was recording LOST and simultaneously recording CSI:NY on WCBS NY 2 MPEG4. I watched that recording after LOST, and it had no audio or video problems.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

American Idol
MPEG-4 Recording
2/28/2007 8pm to 9:30pm PST
KTXL (Fox 40) Sacramento, CA
Dolby Digital, output via Optical into a Onkyo Rec (see signature for details)

I had a loss of Dolby Digital lock/sync at 1 hr and 15 minutes into my MPEG-4 recording of American Idol. The drop in audio lasted about 4 seconds total. It was repeatable when I skipped back and watched the same segment.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

30 second slip sticks


Please correct me if I'm wrong but on 12a when you were watching a recording in progress and you hit the 30 sec slip, when you caught up to real time the 30 sec slip went away no matter how much time was left of the push of the button.

Now with 134 I have caught up with american idol and the slip and time bar stays on the screen.

For example I am about 45 seconds behind real time I hit the 30 sec slip 5 times and instead of stoping and leaving the screen it just stays there stagnent. Never goes away until I press the play button again.

Bug?

Anyone else noticing this?


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

Sometimes when deleting shows from List page, space bar doesn't update unless you exit and hit List again.

Pink display bug/flashing seems to finally be gone.

Scrolling through List using Ch up and down is very pokey and sluggish.


----------



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *Anyone with NEW recorded "do you want to delete?"*
> 
> Date and Time of Recording
> Title of Show
> ...


Date and Time of recording: Feb 27, 2007 12:00pm
Title of Show: Smallville
Channel: HDNet
Did a REBOOT fix the issue: NO

Played the recording for 10 seconds and the delete message comes up. I have not had this problem with previous national releases.


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

mocciat said:


> 30 second slip sticks
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong but on 12a when you were watching a recording in progress and you hit the 30 sec slip, when you caught up to real time the 30 sec slip went away no matter how much time was left of the push of the button.
> 
> ...


Yes, I see this new bug also. I am using Component, although I doubt it matters


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

redfiver said:


> since 0x134, I now see the Rewind/Fast Forward picture freeze bug. Whenever I press fast forward or rewind, the picture freezes for about 2 seconds, then suddenly starts moving again. I haven't seen this bug for several releases.


I also see this bug now with 0x134


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

toph said:


> I saw the 30 second slip get stuck on the screen when I tried to slip several times near the end of the buffer while watching Lost from the list while the show was still recording. When I caught up to the end of the buffer the slip counter stayed on the screen with a "2". I let it sit for about 30 seconds then hit play to clear.
> 
> Lost was recorded via OTA 28-1 WFTS-DT Tampa.


This is basically what I saw, and what mocciat is saying above. Must be a new bug, although it doesn't lock anything up, at least


----------



## jakimj (Jan 19, 2007)

affected everything in the list - resolved after reboot
During playback of American Idol (right after the first singer)

Anyone with NEW recorded "do you want to delete?"
Date and Time of Recording 8-9:30PM PST
Title of Show - American Idol (the girls were singing)
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - KTVU Local - over the satellite (I don't have OTA)
Did a REBOOT fix the issue - Waited for two recordings to finish. Recording at the time - Lost on local ABC KGO, Medium on local NBC - KNTV - all recordings were HG

used menu - restart recorder - 

Reboot took minutes

After reboot tried to play a new recording froze after 'selecting' play for about a minute - then put up lost - only recorded 16 minutes of Medium and Lost


Happened after a press of the fast forward button - 

Initially froze the picture, hit FF again, and about 90 seconds later went to DYWTD over frozen picture - hit don't delete, went to list, tried to restart recording, then everything on list - DYWTD over grey.

See the attached picture for the curious sys temp. I swear this is real.

Been a while...Played just like IKD and affected the catalog. Appears to have resolved with reset via menu.

The 32oF is real - ... Not sure it matters, however, but have not seen it since ...twice on 0x110?

OOPS - am using HDMI to TV - will fix sig


----------



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

This sounds similar to the problems I experienced when using the Mix Channels, and specifically trying the 'What's Hot' red button.

The first time I tried, the channel up/down, arrow buttons stopped functioning on the Mix Channel. Had to unplug and plug back in.

The second time I tried, everything worked okay (What's hot, etc). However, after changing the channel to a regular channel, the same unresponsive buttons problem happened again, this time it was ALL of the buttons on the remote; had to unplug again.

During both instances, all buttons on the actual box worked fine; just problems with the remote buttons.



lamontcranston said:


> Automatic upgrade to 0x134 this morning.
> 
> According to my wife, the following buttons became unresponsive, not all at once:
> 
> ...


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *Anyone with audio dropout*
> 
> Date and Time of Recording
> Title of Show
> ...


Audio dropouts persist on 0134 for my HR20:

- Wed Feb 28, 8pm Pacific time, Seattle
- American Idol (KCPQ), also Jericho (KIRO)
- OTA recordings
- Dolby Digital, optical to receiver
- Yes, it is repeatable

I've already seen them again on SD channels, and regular HD channels as well, but to a far less extent. They mostly occur on OTA channels after trick play (as usual).


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

TriggerDeems said:


> This is basically what I saw, and what mocciat is saying above. Must be a new bug, although it doesn't lock anything up, at least


Very annoying though...especially when the kids are watching tv and they aren't paying attention and it stays up there for minutes on end. I can just imagine them leaving it up there for hours and getting burn in.

Just another thing I have to drill into their heads.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

132/134 have been very stable so far. In the previous releases I had a few BSBs but so far nothing with these versions.

One thing I have noticed with 134 (I think it was in 132 also) is that when I try to change channels sometimes it ignores it, it will take me 2 or 3 tries to change the channel. It seems to be more common right after I bring it out of standby. Not a big problem, but something that needs to get fixed.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

clay_w said:


> Watching 2 local MPEG4 HD recordings had terrible lip sync problems - American Idol on Fox and Lost on ABC.
> 
> Lost had only been recording for about 30 minutes so I switched to live OTA HD and there was no lip sync issue.


if you switch back to MPG4 and still have the sync problm then it is probably a broadcast probelm otherwise an HR20. How long was the delay between video and audio ?


----------



## sbayne (Aug 27, 2006)

In future releases will we eventually be able to choose the option of the one click guide through the settings menu rather than pressing the buttons on the box itself?

The reason I ask is that when I tried to activate the new feature after getting 134, I realized that the guide and menu buttons on my hr20 don't work--I never tried to use them before now! (All the other buttons on the box itself work except for guide and menu--I've already tried an rbr as well as unplugging the hr20)


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

cpkramers said:


> New HR20 installed yesterday and updated to 0134 last night, and now only *2* out of *7* OTA channels come in. Been through the Antenna setup twice, once myself and once with DTV, with no change. "searching for signal on the off-air tuner (771)" is all I get. I know all but 1 of the 7 worked fine last night (local NBC has been down since our ice storm last Saturday). DTV was no help other than to send a tech.
> 
> Any Ideas? I'm going to be very unpopular if we can't watch locals in HD!


What kind of signal strength are you getting? How much ice on your dish from last week's storm?


----------



## dg28 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have really not done much testing with 134 so far, but I did seem to notice faster channel changing as a result of this software update. I am outputing 1080i.


----------



## cpkramers (Feb 6, 2007)

cpkramers said:


> New HR20 installed yesterday and updated to 0134 last night, and now only *2* out of *7* OTA channels come in. Been through the Antenna setup twice, once myself and once with DTV, with no change. "searching for signal on the off-air tuner (771)" is all I get. I know all but 1 of the 7 worked fine last night (local NBC has been down since our ice storm last Saturday). DTV was no help other than to send a tech.
> 
> Any Ideas? I'm going to be very unpopular if we can't watch locals in HD!


Well, it looks like my local channels were having some trouble, and most are now back. Only problem is I unplugged my new HR20 to let it reset, and now it won't power up! Called DTV and they are sending another one. My HR10-250 is back in service.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Bad Pixelation on NBC4 NY MPEG2 yesterday.
Local news broadcast (6pm) and commercials.

Watched (last nights show) AI (recorded FOX NY 5 mpeg2) some pixelation and audio dropouts.
Watched (yesterday) Medium from 2/14, NY NBC mpeg2, also bad pixelation.

Again, this morning NBC4 NY MPEG2, some pixelation.
Switched to the MPEG4 version and watched for about 1/2 hour, and didn't notice any.

Anyone else, that receive NY channels having this problem?

Other than those issues, everything else seems to be working fine. If they (DTV or the Local Affiliates) can figuring these audio dropouts and pixelation issues, it would be great.

My audio setup is in my signature.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

I have seen the following behavior pretty consistently with the last few releases:

1. Was watching live TV on the HR20 tuned to 277 (TRAVEL) at about 3:00PM and all was fine.
2. Put HR20 into standby at about 3:45PM.
3. Turned everything back on at about 6:45PM and had no sound on any SD channels.
4. To resolve the issue I have to tune to an MPEG4 channel and the sound comes back on for all channels.

My TV is a 50" Sony LCD projection unit (can't recall the exact model number) connected via HDMI and component. When this behavior occurs I have no sound over either the HDMI or component connections. I also have Dolby Digital turned off currently, and am running with Native on.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Noticed the no sound problem you describe on my Sony 23 inch LCD hooked up through HDMI as well. I didn't notice about having to switch to an MPEG IV channel for sound to return. I think I switched channels, then turned the box off and on and the sound came back.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

gpg said:


> I had two incidents of terrible pixelation on LOST tonight on WABC NY 7 MPEG4. Both occurred while I was watching live, and lasted a couple of minutes. The picture seemed to breakup into six rectangular sections in 4:3 overall view even though I was watching the HD feed. Audio continued normally during these incidents.
> 
> I was recording LOST and simultaneously recording CSI:NY on WCBS NY 2 MPEG4. I watched that recording after LOST, and it had no audio or video problems.


I had the exact same problem. It must have come from D* that way. Probably bad encoding at the source and not an HR20 problem.


----------



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

Everything is fine here. One click guide remained intact. No need to setup again!  My OTA signals are stronger as well.


----------



## Bellman (Feb 9, 2007)

As of now I have no complaints w/ 0x134. Caller I.D. works fine, while ffwd a recording last night I never saw "pinky", and one click guide remained intact for me also. 

Update: Have watched other recordings and "pinky is still there. No other issues.


----------



## jcdUCLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Bellman said:


> As of now I have no complaints w/ 0x134. Caller I.D. works fine, while ffwd a recording last night I never saw "pinky", and one click guide remained intact for me also.


Ok .... I am new at DBStalk can some one tell me what is "pinky".

Thank you,

JC


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

This is the first update since I got the HR20 in October where the audio has a loud, high pitched "Squeal/Squeak" with momentary loss of signal lock. My H20 and all previous receivers did this when losing signal during rain fade, but the HR20 never has until this release. I experienced this several times this morning. The dogs run and hide when it does it, hurts their ears (and is quite annoying to me). It happens on sat and OTA. I believe this issue is related to 134 as the DVR has never done this before when losing signal.


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

rlockshin said:


> Caller id is still screwed up in this release. It displays on a live show on screen,but does not show on a recorded show.It is seen in call list but not on screen
> This needs fixing


Sounds like a feature to me How do I get mine to not record the incoming call that pops up on the screen? If you're looking at something already recorded, it is in the past which is what the log is good for, but the call log on the phone might be easier to use.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Cyrus said:


> 132/134 have been very stable so far. In the previous releases I had a few BSBs but so far nothing with these versions.
> 
> One thing I have noticed with 134 (I think it was in 132 also) is that when I try to change channels sometimes it ignores it, it will take me 2 or 3 tries to change the channel. It seems to be more common right after I bring it out of standby. Not a big problem, but something that needs to get fixed.


This same thing has been happening to me with 134. I don't think I had this problem with 132.


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

TriggerDeems said:


> This is basically what I saw, and what mocciat is saying above. Must be a new bug, although it doesn't lock anything up, at least


Ditto here.... I played with it a couple of times, it looks like if there is not 30 seconds of skip available, it won't do anything except leave the skip arrow/counter up.

I also just noticed last night that Caller ID has not been working for me since 2/19.

lj


----------



## rhweimer (Sep 27, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> This same thing has been happening to me with 134. I don't think I had this problem with 132.


I have had it happen with 132 and 134.


----------



## dmoneyd (Feb 15, 2007)

I was recording 2 shows, American Idol and NHL CI 765 Wild at Flames.

02.28.2007, 7pm-8:30pm MST
American Idol
Fox 10 MPEG4
Had to RBR

I played back American Idol, watched it all the way to the end. Was given the Save or Delete option. Chose to delete, the screen went back to the List. Space Available Bar updated, then screen froze. Still showed American Idol in the List. Remote and HR20 were unresponsive. Had to RBR.

After the reboot I was able to watch the hockey game, which recorded fine.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

In addition to your to posting your issues here, please also post your Issues in our new *Issue Report* Database. Click here for info:

A Whole New Way to Track Issues

Thank you to the 130 people who have reported their issues to the Database so far. I will be able to produce a first report on 0x134 soon. There have just been so few problems so far that we need more reports to have a good sample!

- Craig


----------



## richadam (Oct 28, 2006)

richadam said:


> Turned unit on yesterday to a locked up unit. non-responsive to remote commands. Did an RBR. came back, but could not acquire sattelite due to heavy snow (heavy for here anyway). Looked at the List to see what pre-recorded programs were available. Almost everything was gone. My available disk went from less than 10% to nearly 50%. The only shows that were retained were Pirates of the Carribean recorded over a month ago, a Sharks game recorded Monday, and some Scrubs episoded that were recorded that day. Very bizarre.
> 
> Woke up this AM to 0x134. It downloaded at 4:37 AM so all of those lost recordings are probably now moot as far as this board is concerned. I would estimate there were 20 - 30 programs that got whacked by the system. Is there some audit trail I can access to determine what caused them to disappear?
> 
> ...


Here is the answer to the deleted programs question. One of the Scrubs episodes recorded for 17 hours. I don't know how the system could have decided to do that, but it did. It sems to me that some sort of sanity check on the duration for an episode might be in order. The scheduler knows a lot about a show. Some simple bounds checking would prevent this type of failure.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jcdUCLA said:


> Ok .... I am new at DBStalk can some one tell me what is "pinky".
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> JC


When the control symbol on the right of the timebar turns into a pink square. In some cases, larger areas have turned pink. Been a known issue for quite a while, and has sort of turned into a mascot.:lol:

Carl


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

dhaakenson said:


> Audio dropouts persist on 0134 for my HR20:


Yes, I have also experienced audio drops associated with trick play. I paused a local ota channel for 15 or 20 minutes. Then resumed watching and skipping through moving toward real time. Don't recall if I pushed and held skip forward, or just used FF2 and FF3 to get to end of buffer, but when I finally did get back to real time had very bad audio drops. Pushed the play and FF1 button multiple times and eventually got it to work properly (without having to change channels and clear the buffer).

I have both component video/audio and hdmi connected. Don't recall for sure which I was on at the time, but I think it was component.

No network.

Carl


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

Haven't scanned through all 7 pages to see if this has been reported elsewhere, so forgive if it has. Downloaded 134 per the national rollout yesterday early morning, I think, and all is well. Set up the one-touch Guide function and the wife is quite happy (and for a change didn't roll her eyes when I told her the s/w release gave us some new functionality). Have noticed that the "guide shift" to the right that had been reported by the CE users is present in this update, but it doesn't appear to affect functionality at all.


----------



## jcdUCLA (Oct 30, 2006)

carl6 said:


> When the control symbol on the right of the timebar turns into a pink square. In some cases, larger areas have turned pink. Been a known issue for quite a while, and has sort of turned into a mascot.:lol:
> 
> Carl


Thank you Carl.... Then I have "Pinky"...

*HR20-700 (1)
Rev. ox134
Native=Off
*


----------



## bsmithFX4 (Dec 7, 2006)

Here are the MINOR issues I've seen in 0x134 so far...

*Picture freezing after coming out of pause: * I was watching a a recorded show from CBS HD (The Class, from Monday) that was recorded under 0x132. Several minutes into the show, I paused it for a couple minutes to answer the phone. After hittin play, it started, then about 3 seconds later it froze (like back in pause) for about 1 second, then started again, then did the same thing again about 3 more seconds later. Then it played fine after that. I've never seen that before.

*Resolution Light on Front Panel Lit in Standby:* I noticed last night that my secondary HR20 wad its 720p light on during the 8:00 hour while it was recording, but was in standby. It was recording NBC HD and Comedy Central SD at that time, neither of which is broadcast in 720p. Furthermore, I don;t think that light should be on at all when the unit is in standby. Then, later that night, when going to bed, when the box was still in standby, that 720p light was still on. When I woke up this morning, it was still on. I turned the unit on and it was on NBC HD and the resolution light went to 1080i. When it turned the unit off, the light then turned off. Again, this is pretty minor, but it seems like a bug nonetheless.

*Incorrect Resolution Indicated on Front Panel:* I have seen this in prior versions, and it still seems to be happening in this version. Sometimes the incorrect resolution is displayed on the front panel. Almost every time it is incorrect it is showing 720p instead of 1080i. I know this is minor too, but what's the point of having those lights if they are not accurate???


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

I did not realize that new software was downloaded to my HR20. This probably resulted in the following problems last night:

"Jericho" - recorded on KCBS-2 (local MPEG 4) channel - was unwatchable with flickering gray and black bars throughout - could not tune this station live either on HR20 without receiving garbled picture.

No picture at all on KABC-7 (local MPEG 4) - nothing but a black screen

I was able to tune both stations in properly on the HD20 in the bedroom, so this is not a signal issue - it is an issue with the HR20. I have not encountered this before. A RBR on the HR20 DID NOT fix the issue. The only MPEG 4 station I could tune properly to on the HR20 was KNBC 4. (MPEG 4)

I live in the L.A. area.

This new software release has been a disaster for me!!


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

BSOD last night trying to view a prerecorded (before 134) show from HGTV. Show was House Hunters recorded Tuesday night. I had just deleted a recording and went to select this show to view. HR20 locked up with a black screen while in the list screen and nothing I did with the remote would do anything. RBR restored everything and we were able to see the recording. We leave the HR20 on all the time now. HDMI 6 foot to Hitachi Plasma. I am reinstalling my TIVO in the other room to use as a backup.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

0x134 downloaded and installed on 2/28/07 in the early morning hours. 
HR20 was in standby. I have had no issues with standby in my 4 weeks of experience. Everything worked fine after update. Checked out the update in the afternoon hours yesterday, programed one button Guide. Nice. Returned it to standby while tuned to Ch 75. TNTH. Couple hours later when turning back on, I experienced a form of the Black Screen Bug. All remote functions worked, menu, guide, playlist, etc. But, all live and recorded video displayed only black screen and no audio. Info was correct. RBR fixed the problem. 
This is my first experience with Black Screen Bug. 

All other aspects of upgrade are fine. No lost recordings. 

I haven't experienced any audio dropouts in recordings since 0x12a. I have had to buffer a few seconds to prevent audio problems in the live buffer this month, but not since 0x134. 

Occasionally, right after power up, or after switching from live TV to recording. I lose one or more channels on the Dolby Digital signal. It's usually the dialog. Background noise and music is there, but no dialog. This can always be "fixed" by turning my Bose off and on again, so I'm not convinced that this is a HR20 problem. About twice a month my Bose suddenly will emit a load buzz noise which can only be reset by a power off cycle. This happens only when listening to TV via optical cable from HR20. FM, AM, CD, DVD have never displayed this symptom. 
This also happened with HR10 before HR20 was installed, but not as frequently.


----------



## cricks (Jan 4, 2007)

* Date and Time of Recording - 2/28 10pm
* Title of Show - Lost
* Channel and if it is a LOCAL - 7-1 KGO / ABC in San Francisco
* Audio output type: Dolby Digital 
* Output via Optical? Optical
* Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment - Yes

This is pretty much how OTA has always been for me on channel 7-1, 11-1 NBC and 9-1 PBS. I get 100% signal strength when I check and my Samsung tv tunes in perfectly. Its pretty annoying now and with every new release, I hope that the OTA tuners get fixed for my area.

Does anyone else have OTA enabled in San Francisco Bay Area? Do you get channel 7-1 okay or is it just my setup?


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

fishingham said:


> Sounds like a feature to me How do I get mine to not record the incoming call that pops up on the screen? If you're looking at something already recorded, it is in the past which is what the log is good for, but the call log on the phone might be easier to use.


That's not what he meant. He was saying that CID info pops up when watchning live, but when a NEW call comes in while watching a recodred program, CID does not display. I have the same problem. CID used to display all the time.

It never records the popup, but if you want turn turn off CID popup, turn off notification.


----------



## stevesmith5678 (Jan 23, 2007)

rahchgo said:


> 0x134 downloaded and installed on 2/28/07 in the early morning hours.
> Occasionally, right after power up, or after switching from live TV to recording. I lose one or more channels on the Dolby Digital signal. It's usually the dialog. Background noise and music is there, but no dialog. This can always be "fixed" by turning my Bose off and on again, so I'm not convinced that this is a HR20 problem.


I get this also with my panasonic receiver as well. A quick turn off and on again fixes it. The optical cable runs from the HR20 to the receiver. Happened with the previous version and 0x134 as well last night.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Noticed this today and checked it twice. I use Prev button a lot to switch between two programs. In the past when I woke my unit up from stand-by I could always switch between the two previous channels I was watching. With the current release the channel not being watched when the box is put into stand-by is forgotten.


----------



## superunlikely (Oct 20, 2006)

Got 0x134 yesterday morning. Everything worked great last night.

Today I tried to power on. Nothing. Pressed the power button on the front panel, nothing. RBR...dim power light for 3 seconds then nothing. Unplugged for 30 seconds. Plugged back in. Solid Power light for 30 seconds, then nothing. Unplugged for 5 min. Plugged back in. Same thing.

Super.

Well if I can't watch TV tonight maybe I'll start a POS thread. That'll be fun.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I've had working caller ID until 134, now its gone...


----------



## superunlikely (Oct 20, 2006)

superunlikely said:


> Got 0x134 yesterday morning. Everything worked great last night.
> 
> Today I tried to power on. Nothing. Pressed the power button on the front panel, nothing. RBR...dim power light for 3 seconds then nothing. Unplugged for 30 seconds. Plugged back in. Solid Power light for 30 seconds, then nothing. Unplugged for 5 min. Plugged back in. Same thing.
> 
> ...


Right after I typed this I went to try it again. One press of the power button on the remote and BAM, it's working again.

I heard that DirecTV reads these boards but I didn't think they would fix it that fast! Now that's service!


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

cricks said:


> * Date and Time of Recording - 2/28 10pm
> * Title of Show - Lost
> * Channel and if it is a LOCAL - 7-1 KGO / ABC in San Francisco
> * Audio output type: Dolby Digital
> ...


Hi Cricks. I'm over in San Rafael and I get 7.1 with very good quality. Also good quality on Fox 2.1 and NBC 11.1. For some reason I can't get CBS 5.1 at all unless I turn my antenna, and then I lose the others. Strange because 5.1 is on Sutro Tower just as a couple of the others are.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Standard questions:
> 
> What where you doing at the time?
> What determination did you use to make sure it was "locked up".
> ...


I, was at work (aroung 10AM). She, called me and said the box would not turn on (come out of standby). It would not come on with the remote or by pushing power button on front of unit. She then did a RBR and waited, nothing happened. I then had her unplug the unit and wait a couple minutes before plugging back in. It then booted up.

Pinky lives...


----------



## mccleway (Dec 11, 2006)

No HD Channels for me after the s/w update. 

ESPN2HD - 'Searching for Signal in 1'
ESPNHD - 'Program not available in your area'
TNTHD - 'Searching for Signal in 2'
DiscoveryHD - 'Package not purchased' -> gives reciever and card info as if it weren't activated.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Caller ID worked fine on my HR20 until the 0x130/132 CE release, and it's still dead on 0x134. Nothing displays. No "You must subscribe ...." message. Also, nothing is logged in the Caller ID Log. Tried Earl's troubleshooting tips, but still no go. 

With the 0x132 CE release I was able to revert back to the 0x12a Nationwide Release and Caller ID came back, so clearly something changed with 0x134. But now I can't revert back to 0x12a, so no Caller ID for me


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

*Issue:* Pixilation 

*How it demonstated itself:* The picture became sectioned in 6 boxes and pixilation was distinct to each box. (Like a 6 box tic-tac-toe) It then became a blurred pixilation. It remained for approximately a minute; then snapped back to normal.

*Channel:* NY HD ABC Local during "Lost" (10:00 PM - 11:00 PM)

*Occurrenc:* Twice within the hour timeframe.

I don't know if this was a local issue. I've never seen pixilation in the form of 6 rectangles on the screen.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Vinny said:


> *Issue:* Pixilation
> 
> *How it demonstated itself:* The picture became sectioned in 6 boxes and pixilation was distinct to each box. (Like a 6 box tic-tac-toe) It then became a blurred pixilation. It remained for approximately a minute; then snapped back to normal.
> 
> ...


Were you watching channel 86? If so, I'm wondering if this is not an issue unique to the HR20. I saw this pixelation at 10:22 PM Eastern and again a few minutes later, and this was watching Lost recorded on the HR10-250. I actually recorded it on both of my HR10s, and the pixelation occurred in the same spot on each DVR, so I think this is an issue with either the ABC feed or DirecTV's transmission. (There was a thread at sister forum TCF discussing problems on the Channel 86 HD ABC Feed.)


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

mccleway said:


> No HD Channels for me after the s/w update.
> 
> ESPN2HD - 'Searching for Signal in 1'
> ESPNHD - 'Program not available in your area'
> ...


Please try a reset and then call D* for help if that does not work.

If you haven't already, would you post this with an Issue Report. We are buidling a great database of issues and yours should definitely be in there.

Let me know if I can help,

- Craig


----------



## wschappell (Nov 16, 2006)

My HR20 continues to "freeze" while out of standby, and per the opening post:

Does the front panel work? No
Does the remote work? No
What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to? Playing a recording off of channel 5 (Criminal Minds)
Did a reset restore functionality? Yes
If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system? Not this time, but it does sometimes occur.

I have had the unit replaced once already, so I'm guessing it's something else going awry.


----------



## propaganda (Dec 16, 2006)

***************************************************************
To Enable One-Click Guide
* These steps must be done on the front panel of the HR20
Make sure you are watching LIVE TV
Push and HOLD the GUIDE button
When the filter screen appears, push and let go of the ACTIVE button
Let go of the GUIDE button
Push the GUIDE button again
Exit out of the guide
Now push the GUIDE button to see use the One-Click Guide

***************************************************************

After doing quick guide, the guide is shifted to the right, this happen on both of my boxes any suggestions?


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

No problems as of yet.
Samsung DLP 1080P via HDMI
Optical to Yamaha receiver
1 Push Guide enabled
Columbus ohio


----------



## declan (Dec 15, 2006)

I received the update when it went National.

The tearing I can live with I just ignore it. But for the first time I now have audio sync issues on every recorded program. Ones before the upgrade and ones that were recorded after. 

Thankfully just pausing / unpausing fixes it. But it really really gets out of sync I am talking Hong Kong Bruce Lee movie here.

My Setup
No OTA or Music or Pictures

I do have my Nic plugged in however (hoping to be able to schedule remotely someday)
I have a UPS
I use Component video
I do put in standby when not in use.

I had a lot of problems and my unit was replaced at the end of January with a new not refurb unit that was made january 27th 2007


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

dvrblogger said:


> if you switch back to MPG4 and still have the sync problm then it is probably a broadcast probelm otherwise an HR20. How long was the delay between video and audio ?


Actually, I mis typed, I switched to the MPEG4 Lost while it was still in the buffer, rewinded and there was no lip sync problem.

So, it had to be the HR20.

I did a RBR last night so I will see how it goes tonight.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Same thing with my two HR20s. Have 3 H20s and they work perfectly for caller ID. And of course, I could revert back to 12a which worked for both of the HR20s. Looks like some of us are out of luck for caller ID. Everything else works o.k. with 134 download. No problems with previously recorded programs and those recorded last nite.


----------



## Frodtab (Sep 17, 2006)

I've had this on the past couple of versions (0132 and 1134):

Playback of programs does not start at the beginning but instead starts 50 seconds to 1 minute into the recording. I then have to rewind to the beginning. The issues to date have been with HD programming.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

System Lockup / RBR / System Crash

How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up?

Three to Five minuets guide or menu did not respond. Waited a few moments for system to respond. Blue light on HR-20 did not flicker when remote button is pushed as usual. This has been the same in most RBR for us.

What we were doing:

Clicked menu button to bring up my play list.inputtednu never came up show continued to play in little window but never would display menu. Channel was 299.

Do you have networking enabled? Yes

Do you have OTA enabled? Yes

Single or Dual tuners? Dual

Do you have networking enabled? Yes


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Yes, I have also experienced audio drops associated with trick play. I paused a local ota channel for 15 or 20 minutes. Then resumed watching and skipping through moving toward real time. Don't recall if I pushed and held skip forward, or just used FF2 and FF3 to get to end of buffer, but when I finally did get back to real time had very bad audio drops. Pushed the play and FF1 button multiple times and eventually got it to work properly (without having to change channels and clear the buffer).
> 
> I have both component video/audio and hdmi connected. Don't recall for sure which I was on at the time, but I think it was component.
> 
> ...


Next time it happens like this, try pausing for a couple seconds and then hitting play. I have this anytime I catch up to live TV whether it is from the buffer or watching a recording of a show in progress, and this cures it every time.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Milominderbinder2[/QUOTE said:


> Are we running on the old wish list still or is there a new one started?


----------



## mic (Feb 28, 2007)

mccleway said:


> No HD Channels for me after the s/w update.
> 
> ESPN2HD - 'Searching for Signal in 1'
> ESPNHD - 'Program not available in your area'
> ...


This also happened to me (see early post) and resolved itself after a couple of hours.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

armophob said:


> Are we running on the old wish list still or is there a new one started?


_Wish List Survey_


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Issue: BSOD
Release level: 0x134
Zip code: 84067
Event: Playback of recording
Show: Huckleberry Hound
Channel: 297 Boomerang (SD MPEG2)
Record Start date: 3/1/2007
Normal start time & start pad: 10:30am MST +00:01 start pad
Normal end time and intended end pad: 12:30pm MST +1:30 end pad
History entry: Recorded
TV: Samsung 4667
Connection: Component (#1 in.)
Native: off
Resolution: 1080i pillar
No network connected (but had been enabled)
OTA enabled

At time of recording start, “live” tuner as tuned to MSNBC. During recording, “live” tuner switched to Comedy Central to record “Daily Show”. Both recordings seem to be successful.

At 2pm, live tuner was still Comedy Central. Went to Myplaylist, selected the Huckleberry Hound group, picked today’s recording from group, hit play, PIL went black, complete lockup. Waited a few minutes, RBR.


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

lockups everyday when not watching since new release,RBR gets everything back to normal. NOT A HAPPY CAMPER!!!


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

here we go again no bloody caller id had it back yesterday gone today..soab


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> _Wish List Survey_


Many thanks


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

Had my first lockup coming out of standby. Using 0x134, d/l automatically. Box was completely frozen, lights were on, but no one was home.

Watched TV this AM between 5:00 - 5:45 AM, put into standby while on a non-HD channel. Turned everything back on at 4:30PM, lights came on on the HR-20, but TV was black. Did not respond to remote or buttons on front of box. Did an RBR and everything works normally. I had an item in the todo list (on a different channel than the one I had left it on) for 12:00 that was not recorded, so it froze sometime between 5:45 and noon. After RBR came back on the channel that I was on when I put the HR-20 into standby. I'm currently only using one tuner and OTA input.

This is only the 3rd time I've had to do an RBR since I got the unit in Dec., and my caller ID has worked flawlessly (using Vonage with internal phone wiring disconnected from the outside world), so I'm pretty jazzed about the unit.


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

0x134 has been VERY stable for me. The only problem I have noted is the number truncation in the CID log.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> _Wish List Survey_


I re-took the survey. But that is not the question I meant to ask. I want to add one to the wish list. Where can I request this;

The 30x FF gives up to 20 on the display. Can we get this option on the trick play 6sec RW also. 1-10 or 1-5 or 1-20. Just so we know how many we pressed and can get used to it.
If you can express this better, please do.

While I am at it, can you expand on this question.

The ability to auto-tune to a channel - same as if recording program without actually recording it

I think it is so low on the list because it is not very clear. Are we talking about DLB again here?


----------



## mikenpamela (Oct 19, 2006)

* audio dropout*
*Date and Time of Recording:* 3/1 8:00pm (watching it right now!)
*Title of Show:* American Idol
*Channel:* Local Baltimore Ch. 45 WBFF
*Audio output type:* Dolby Digital 
*Output via* HDMI to TV
*Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment?* YES! American Idol tonight is so bad!! It is like every other sentence!:eek2:

Also I had to unplug the HR20 to be able to turn it on this morning after the download.


----------



## mccleway (Dec 11, 2006)

I _guess_ that my problem was hardware related. I spent over an hour on the phone with D* and all they could do was wipe my account and re-add it. Needless to say that didn't work.

It's something hardware related though. I was not able to pick up hardly any signal on the 119 bird, so I bypassed my 5X8 switch and diplexers, and everything went back to normal. Go figure..........


----------



## Sweetb132 (Jan 24, 2007)

System Lockup / RBR / System Crash

What we were doing:
DVR locked up while watching CNBC. Turned system off with Harmony 880 remote; when I came back, the blue lights were on (they should have been off) ... when I used the 880 to turn on the system (AV,TV, DVR) ... the HR20 was working from the viewpoint of showing CNBC but the remote was unresponsive. Needed RBR.


How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up?

Several minutes ... it was obvious the remote was having no affect on the DVR ... also tried the DTV remote to confirm ... no response.


Do you have networking enabled? No

Do you have OTA enabled? No

Single or Dual tuners? Dual

--

The other odd behavior with 0x134 was with American Idol last night. We replayed the saved program while AI still had about 45 minutes to run. There was a serious lip synch problem. So we went to the live signal instead, and that was working perfectly; so we then backed up from there to the start of the show, and that somehow got the program totally back in synch. After the show was over, went back and played AI again from the List, and all was perfect.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

oldguy1 said:


> 0x134 has been VERY stable for me. The only problem I have noted is the number truncation in the CID log.


Did you do anything that might have changed its behavior?


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Tonight, while watching American Idol, I switched from OTA 8-1 to MPEG IV Channel 5. Black screen, no picture or sound on any channels. The remote would trigger the banner, and would "change" channels, but always to a black screen.
I haven't had problems with this particular HR20 in some time.

ISSUE: BSOD

RELEASE: ox134

EVENT: switching channels between two live shows

TV: Panasonic th50px20u

Connection: HDMI

Native: On


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Were you watching channel 86? If so, I'm wondering if this is not an issue unique to the HR20. I saw this pixelation at 10:22 PM Eastern and again a few minutes later, and this was watching Lost recorded on the HR10-250. I actually recorded it on both of my HR10s, and the pixelation occurred in the same spot on each DVR, so I think this is an issue with either the ABC feed or DirecTV's transmission. (There was a thread at sister forum TCF discussing problems on the Channel 86 HD ABC Feed.)


I was watching the MPEG4 HD local channel 7 WABC.

I'm guessing that the pix. was around the same time as in your post. Interesting!


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

jal said:


> Tonight, while watching American Idol, I switched from OTA 8-1 to MPEG IV Channel 5. Black screen, no picture or sound on any channels. The remote would trigger the banner, and would "change" channels, but always to a black screen.
> I haven't had problems with this particular HR20 in some time.
> 
> ISSUE: BSOD
> ...


Well, just about a half an hour later, I had another BSOD. This time, I decided to watch Hogan's Heroes on HDNET, that recorded this morning. After Hogan's Heroes was about over, but before the very end, I tried to switch to Fox News, channel 360. Same thing, the channel banner worked, but nothing but a black screen after the image from Hogan's Heroes was frozen for a minute or so. So, I did my second RBR this evening.

I was hoping this release would be good, but it appears after a while, it falls apart. I'm happy for those who are having better luck, but I'm truly growing tired of these resets. Interestingly, I was having daily resets with my other HR20, hooked to a Sony 23 inch LCD. Now, that box appears stable, and the one hooked up to my Panny, which was largely trouble free, is acting up. Go figure. Anyone have any ideas? By the way, I have two wb64's installed by Directv with splitters feeding them.


----------



## weeble (Dec 19, 2006)

After 0x134 I am missing the local PBS OTA feed (again).

WLPB-DT 27 (25)

Location: Baton Rouge, LA 70810
Error: 771

What is the problem with getting this right? I have had no problem with my H10. Worked fine on the past few releases with the HR20.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Watching KNBC-MPEG4 live while recording HGTV on tuner 2, at 7:17PM PST on 3/1/07.

While I was watching, the picture froze and the yellow light went off. I was able to change to another channel and recover, but KNBC-MPEG4 disappeared from the guide. 

Reset fixed the problem. 

This is my third significant problem in three days, and my setup hs not changed. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

Switched from channel 76 (discovery HD) to a standard def channel, turned unit off (probably before it fully switched) and 480i blue led remained on (the only one) while rest of the unit was off . Turned unit back on and off and this time the led remained off.

have latest release 134, use native on.

other than that, unit was operating fine.


----------



## geopig (Nov 16, 2005)

Date: 03/01/2007; manual record set to go 4-7pm PST
NHL CI channel 765 "Penguins at Rangers"
Reboot did not fix issue it deleted black screen recording altogether (see below also)
This was recorded on the issues survey site also.

Got the standard black screen/do you want to delete on a manual NHL CI recording today. Of interest is that this is the second time that a manual record has been broken into 2 parts. The first main part was from 4-6:39pm and was the black/do you want to delete portion. The second part was from 6:39-7pm and was ok. Luckily this was when the shootout occurred in the game so at least I could watch that. This NHL CI record issue remains a very sore spot with me. If I miss many more games I'm going to have to get on the phone with D* and ask at least for my money back.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

When you hit the 30 sec slip, when you caught up to real time the 30 sec slip goes away no matter how much time was left of the push of the button. This was the case with 12a.

Now with 134 I have caught up with american idol and the slip and time bar stays on the screen.

For example I am about 45 seconds behind real time I hit the 30 sec slip 5 times and instead of stoping and leaving the screen it just stays there stagnent. Never goes away until I press the play button again


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have noticed more than once that when turning the unit on from standby, the info showing is for the program that was playing when the box was put in standby. Changing the channel corrects the problem. Most recently, the unit was left tuned to a local OTA channel, 24-1 ABC, after 6:30 pm and when turned on after 9:30, the info bar was for _Entertainment Tonight_, which shows here at 6:30. Not a major problem.

GH


----------



## sonofjay (Aug 30, 2006)

Problem #1

Manual recordings, once completed, mark all recordings in the Playlist with a "K" for keep until I delete. There is no option to change the how this is setup when creating the manual schedule.

By manual record, I mean like M-F at a particular time. In other words a recording that does not use the Guide (think like how VCR's record)


Problem #2

video froze, audio continued. channel's would change, and picture would tune for to show a picture with not movement at all. 

Appears to be the result of a poorly received OTA channel. Once tuned and the signal drops the picture freezes and the unit must be rebooted.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

2 New issues for me since 134.

1) If watching from the buffer (about 30-45 mins. back) major audio sync issues.
2) In this same area of the buffer - could not FF or RW at all. FF or RW would just show the FF or RW icon as normal, but then do nothing and the play icon would 
reappear and nothing else. 

This was on local MPEG 4 HD broadcasts.

Samsung HLS6187 DLP connected via HDMI. Standard 2 channel audio.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jbstix said:


> 2 New issues for me since 134.
> 
> 1) If watching from the buffer (about 30-45 mins. back) major audio sync issues.
> 2) In this same area of the buffer - could not FF or RW at all. FF or RW would just show the FF or RW icon as normal, but then do nothing and the play icon would
> ...


Sounds like might have been a local station issue or reception problem at the D* facility. Can you share which channel and zip code it was?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Groundhog45 said:


> I have noticed more than once that when turning the unit on from standby, the info showing is for the program that was playing when the box was put in standby. Changing the channel corrects the problem. Most recently, the unit was left tuned to a local OTA channel, 24-1 ABC, after 6:30 pm and when turned on after 9:30, the info bar was for _Entertainment Tonight_, which shows here at 6:30. Not a major problem.
> 
> GH


Is the broadcast correct when the Info bar in incorrect? Or is it still showing the programming from when you turned the unit into standby.

If you want to experiment - rewind the buffer about 45 mins or so, then put it into Standby and see if you wake up a something strange I can duplicate every time. http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=772594&postcount=91


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

tibber said:


> Sounds like might have been a local station issue or reception problem at the D* facility. Can you share which channel and zip code it was?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Sorry, forgot that info it is(not OTA) MPEG 4 WXIA 11 in Atlanta. 
I don't believe it was local or reception problem, b/c I had no dropouts, pixelatiion or anything of that sort.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jbstix said:


> Sorry, forgot that info it is(not OTA) MPEG 4 WXIA 11 in Atlanta.
> I don't believe it was local or reception problem, b/c I had no dropouts, pixelatiion or anything of that sort.


Audio sync is a very hard thing to maintain. I've read some of the horror stories from station engineers in a couple of the avsforum threads for local HD. Some amazing things they are running into.

What I'm suggesting is that a small issue turned into a transcoding issue at DIRECTV that the HR20 couldn't handle correctly. And, instead of locking up, now the HR20 merely couldn't trickplay at that point.

And this is just a suggestion. I could be very wrong   With the extra information you've provided, perhaps DIRECTV can check the logs at the uplink facility for insight.

Thanks again,
Tom


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Very serious audio out of synch problems.

I just started recording MPEG4 locals as opposed to OTA locals (figured I'd save some disc space). Made the change at the same time I got 134 software (although I did not intentionally do that, it did happen within a day or so).

Now, with anything I have recorded since getting 134 (mpeg4) I have a very repeatable issue of audio being out of synch. I have both component and HDMI inputs connected (TV is Samsung 4273). If I pause the show and switch to the other input, then restart, the audio is in synch. If I do any trick play (skip forward or FF) the audio goes out of synch. Happens with either component or HDMI.

Then, if I pause the show and switch to another input, or even cycle the inputs in my tv through the options and back to the original, the audio is again back in synch. As soon as I use trick play, the audio goes out of synch (typically 2 or 3 full seconds out of synch). Pause, cycle inputs, play and I'm back in synch.

This is happening on two different shows, both recorded on NBC (Seattle channel 5 KING) mpeg4. (Tonight show recorded 2/28 and deal or no deal recorded 2/28). It is consistently repeatable.

Also, when trying to rewind, the picture freezes while the time bar moves back. Always. Fast forward the picture does it's normal frame grabbing change thing, but rewind always produces a frozen image. Again with shows recorded from KING mpeg4 since 134 software.

Shows recorded OTA prior to 134 play back okay. I honestly don't know if these new problems are a function of switching to recording the mpeg4 feed as opposed to OTA, or the change from 132 to 134 software, or both.

No network.

Update: I went back this morning to test some more with this, and could not reproduce the problem. As long as I was playing the recording the first time, the problem was consistent and repeatable. Now the audio is in perfect synch with the video regardless of input selected or trick play action. Go figure.

Carl


----------



## SlurpTheo (Jan 5, 2007)

Forseeing Daylight Saving Issues

So, even with 134 from 2/28... the shows in the Guide for 3/11 are an hour off with the new rules (60 minutes at 6 EST... craziness).

I guess I'm not sure this is tied to the HR20 (could be a DirecTV problem with all their guides right now)... just thought I'd voice the concern with all the software issues this box has had.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

* Date and Time of Recording: March 1st 8:00PM
* Title of Show: Survivor Fiji
* Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location: CBS Local HD... WBNS
* Audio output type: Dolby Digital or Standard Audio: Dolby
* Output via Optical? HDMI to AMP? HDMI to TV? or RCA Plugs: HDMI to TV, Optical to reciever
* Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment: No


----------



## pbielski (Feb 21, 2007)

*Audio Drops*

Had a lot of audio drop outs while watching American Idol last night, so much so that we gave up on the D* local HD broadcast and switch to OTA.

*Date and Time of Recording*: 3/1 8:00pm - 9:30pm
*Title of Show*: American Idol
*Channel*: Local Baltimore Ch. 45 WBFF
*Audio output type*: Dolby Digital 
Output via HDMI to TV
*Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment? *YES! Watching American Idol tonight was some of the worst audio drops we've seen. So bad, in fact, we switch to OTA to finish the show.


----------



## dg28 (Feb 4, 2007)

Same caller ID problem I had with 012a. Caller ID is fine for a couple of days, then magically stops working. RBR fixes the problem (at least for a day or so), so this makes me believe it's not a hardware issue.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Recording the replay of the Nextel race from last Sunday on HDNET. While browsing the guide for other programs to record, it froze for about 2 minutes (at least non responsive from the remote). Normal functionality resumed without any intervention from me after about 2 minutes.

Watching the race from recording while still recording the end, I got an video issue. The TV went green and then multicolored snow then back to normal picture. Connected via HDMI video only. Audio never stopped.

Deleted the race after I was done watching. Capacity was at 29% before deleting the 4 hour HD recording and was still at 29% after deleting. That can't be correct

Small bugs but wanted to report.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl, had a lock up coming out of standby for the second time.
This was a lockup while coming out of standby overnight on the HR20 in the bedroomn.

Anyone with a "frozen" unit out of standby
Does the front panel work? No
Does the remote work? No
What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to? Phoenix 12 MPEG4 NBC
Did a reset restore functionality? Powered off and restored
If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system? No

Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues
How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up? 5 minutes
Do you have networking enabled? yes
Do you have OTA enabled? yes
Single or Dual tuners inputted dual

This HR20 is connected directly to a Toshiba 32HLV66 via HDMI. Both HR20 and TV on an UPS.

I even disconnected the network and HDMI to see if it would eventually time out, but no success. I probably could have RBRd , but I chose the power off instead.

Bob


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

Watched a recorded program, deleted it, went to my playlist, selected another program record which was recorded with 134, selected play and the box locked up. RBR all is well.


----------



## shadyridr (Jan 25, 2007)

Not sure if this is HR20 or 134 related. Anybody ever get searching for authorized content message during a recording before? I was recording yesterdays Yankee game on YES and during the 1st inning I got this message. The game froze for a second and then continued but 10 minutes were skipped. On the progress bar it was as if nothing was skipped. The rest of the recording was fine. Before you ask, yes I live in NY so this is an RSN for me. Im wondering if it has anything to do with them adding 622HD?


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't know if this is 0x134 specific or not, but I noticed when I recorded the end of the Clippers-Sonics followed by Inside the NBA on 75 TNTHD last night, when I reached the end of the game recording it transitioned immediately and smoothly to the next recording (which was still, live, the game since it ran over). I did not get asked to delete the first program.


----------



## philconners (Nov 24, 2006)

Kind of a strange issue this morning. Turned tv on around 9:30am (HR20 is always on), and "Live" tv was showing Last Call with Carson Daly. I could fast forward, but the progress bar would not move. I record Conan at 12:30am, it would seem something got messed up when it stopped recording that. So I go into my playlist to watch Conan, the recording seems ok. I exit Conan to go back to Live tv, and it's now showing Regis and Kelly (which really is on). I can rewind, but the progress bar at the bottom now says Late Night with Conan O'Brien (as does the info screen), and the progress bar doesn't move while rewinding. Changing the channels fixed the issue, but I've never seen that before.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

oldguy1 said:


> 0x134 has been VERY stable for me. The only problem I have noted is the number truncation in the CID log.





litzdog911 said:


> Did you do anything that might have changed its behavior?


Yeah, installed 0x134. 

(Problem was introduced in the 0x130 CE).


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

Had lockup coming out of Standby. Screen displayed DiercTV Logo on white background with music playing in background. Press of most keys (eg numbers) would cause power LED to blick but no response. Press of List, Guide or Menu would cause screen to go grey for a couple of seconds and then revert back to DirecTV logo. Page Down once yielded grey, then logo. Page Down multiple times ended up with permanent grey screen. HR20 would not power off (remote nor front panel). Did RBR and it restored back to Ch96 and everything works. Here's the requested info:

Anyone with a "frozen" unit out of standby
Does the front panel work? No
Does the remote work? Not as intended, see above.
What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to? 96
Did a reset restore functionality? Yes
If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system? No, it recorded Nightline at 11:35 as requested.

Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues 
How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up? 5 minutes
Do you have networking enabled? No
Do you have OTA enabled? Yes
Single or Dual tuners inputted Dual


----------



## jeff87 (Jan 25, 2007)

I experienced my first ever lock up last night (had my HR20 about 3 weeks now). Networking is disabled, both tuners and ota are enabled.

It was near the end of recording the nightly news that is set to record the series. So about 6:55 to 7:00 PM. I hit List and pressed the Play button on the currently recording news on HD local channel 17. The video and sound continued in the upper right but the list of recordings remained. The recording light even went out at 7:00 PM, but I could not get out of the list or do anything. It did not respond with any buttons on the remote or buttons on the box. I did the RBR thing shortly after 7 PM and it seemed fine the rest of the evening.

If it matters, I was in the active content checking the weather forecast prior to attempting to watch the news from the beginning. I believe I was actually on the local hd channel 17 when I hit List and then Play though.


----------



## WB3FFV (Mar 2, 2007)

Well had my first real lockup of my HR20 last night, running the 0x134 release. Not sure if any have had this same thing, but the channel I was watching I could view fine, just it seemed like the remote and front pannel was DEAD. Pressing buttons on the remote there was no flicker of the blue LED on the front of the HR20.

As I was going to bed, I left it overnight, but even in the morning same issue, so I pulled the plug and restarted the unit. After the reboot all was fine!

I was watching SHOHD at the time, hit the guide button and that was the end of things, I was suck on SHO till the reboot.

As to the common questions, Dual tuners YES, Networking YES, OTA YES, the remote is running in RF mode, and no special options set outside of the one push guide option..


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

Had Jerico scheduled for recording OTA (series, new episodes) @ 7:00pm central. At 6:40 pm I checked the signal strength for OTA and got a message that there was a conflict on the OTA tuner and a scheduled recording (Jerico). Do you want to cancel recording? In order to check signal strengths, I had to pick yes. The recording was canceled. Why? There was no conflict, this was 20 minutes before the scheduled record time. I had to go into the menu and set record again.:eek2:


----------



## bapold (Jan 22, 2007)

WB3FFV said:


> Well had my first real lockup of my HR20 last night, running the 0x134 release. Not sure if any have had this same thing, but the channel I was watching I could view fine, just it seemed like the remote and front pannel was DEAD. Pressing buttons on the remote there was no flicker of the blue LED on the front of the HR20.
> 
> As I was going to bed, I left it overnight, but even in the morning same issue, so I pulled the plug and restarted the unit. After the reboot all was fine!
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen last night. I got home at 8:00 p.m. central time to see my DVR locked on EPSN2HD. Couldn't change channels...nothing worked. The BEST part is that it didn't record Survivor or American Idol. My wife is not happy...you don't mess with Survivor (now we have to watch it on the internet from CBS web site). Did an RBR and everything is fine. Frustrating though...my wife said to me "how could an average Joe ever work this thing?" and I have to admit that this is still not ready for "the masses".


----------



## bigz (Dec 17, 2006)

with x134 my networking works well and all is stable - unlike x132


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

I got constant pixelation on Lost with OTA, about every 30 seconds, but I'm not sure why. I didn't start watching it while it was recording, and nothing else was recording at the same time either. 

I think I was watching something else that was already recorded though, so maybe that was affecting it just like trickplay will when I start watching something that is being recorded. 

This thing about trick play and using the HR20 at the same time, while OTA is being recorded causing video/audio glitches really needs to be fixed. It is intermittent from one time to another but its also pretty consistent, especially on 720P. 

I also get a K beside some manual recordings sometimes, like someone else stated.


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

WB3FFV said:


> Well had my first real lockup of my HR20 last night, running the 0x134 release. Not sure if any have had this same thing, but the channel I was watching I could view fine, just it seemed like the remote and front pannel was DEAD. Pressing buttons on the remote there was no flicker of the blue LED on the front of the HR20.
> 
> As I was going to bed, I left it overnight, but even in the morning same issue, so I pulled the plug and restarted the unit. After the reboot all was fine!
> 
> ...


Exactly the same lockup at the same time with the same result. No networking but otherwise the same setup.

When I discovered it it was in the middle of recording survivor, so I let it finish before I rbr'ed. After the reboot survivor recording was not in playlist.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HD AV said:


> Had Jerico scheduled for recording OTA (series, new episodes) @ 7:00pm central. At 6:40 pm I checked the signal strength for OTA and got a message that there was a conflict on the OTA tuner and a scheduled recording (Jerico). Do you want to cancel recording? In order to check signal strengths, I had to pick yes. The recording was canceled. Why? There was no conflict, this was 20 minutes before the scheduled record time. I had to go into the menu and set record again.:eek2:


This is not a bug, it is a feature. Since all buffering is stopped when you edit OTA settings, it notifies you of conflicts within 30 minutes of the current time. It would be better if there were a 3rd choice like "I promise, I'll be done by then, don't worry" but there isn't.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi 1st time poster, long time fan of the site. I currently have two HR20 receivers at the house. I have had them since the OTA HD tuner turned on in early January. While over all I miss some of the functionality of the HR10-250 Tivo software, I have been pleased with the transition. Plus I forced Directv to give me them both for free in exchange for my soul....err allegiance over the next two years. I have been with them without interruption with the premium package since Nov. 1994 back when it was USSB and DirecTV, I only mention this bit of background because what has happened over the last few days with my receivers has me so thoroughly perplexed that I in fact felt the need to share it with all of you. The problem started yesterday, I assume do to the 0x134 update. The both HR20's are on 0x134, the one in the bedroom works as well as the receiver is currently capable of (I miss the dual buffer). The one in the living room however as been possessed. Facts- I have the new slimline dish, I use OTA in the living room, a powered 4x8 switch, HDMI, and yes it is on a belkin clean power surge. signal strength in bedroom and living is for these purposes identical. A – 98 B - 88 C- 94. The problem lies in the 101 or A. The individual transponders 1-32 are consistent between both receivers. So without further ado here’s my problem. Everything except for my locals, HD and Non, the HD channels 70-99 and the 2nd locations of HBO and Showtime HD, fade in and out with a 771 signal loss message. 1. No it is not raining 2. Yes I did hook them both up directly (bypassed the Multiswitch) 3. I took the bedroom receiver to the living room and it worked fine(not a wiring issue) 4. after some testing I discovered that if the other receivers are off and not recording in standby, and I set the receiver to record ch.354 and then change the ch. to another channel on the same path i.e. ch 352 then it will only have signal loss on one tuner. There is also the combination of doing the same thing with an odd 331 and even 236. So I do not think it is an issue with the LNB. Sorry so long winded, does anyone have any ideas.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

guide and list seem noticably faster, PPVHD worked, one touch guide works great, no issues here
Dan
1-HR20-700/HDMI/1TB eSATA/internet wifi connected/Olevia 337S
1-HR10-250/Motosat MHDTV/Samsung LNS23 - RV


----------



## cpenfiel (Nov 11, 2006)

Had frst lock up on 134 last night. Was finishing American Idol on FOX25-Boston local thru the dish. had recorded Survivor-Wbz-4 local thru dish. Went to play survivor from the beginning just before it had stopped recording and the unit froze

RBR - everything OK. PIA, but everything OK


----------



## jeff87 (Jan 25, 2007)

cpenfiel said:


> Had frst lock up on 134 last night. Was finishing American Idol on FOX25-Boston local thru the dish. had recorded Survivor-Wbz-4 local thru dish. Went to play survivor from the beginning just before it had stopped recording and the unit froze
> 
> RBR - everything OK. PIA, but everything OK


Sounds just like my lock up last night. I tried to watch a show that was still recording off of a local channel.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

HD AV said:


> Had Jerico scheduled for recording OTA (series, new episodes) @ 7:00pm central. At 6:40 pm I checked the signal strength for OTA and got a message that there was a conflict on the OTA tuner and a scheduled recording (Jerico). Do you want to cancel recording? In order to check signal strengths, I had to pick yes. The recording was canceled. Why? There was no conflict, this was 20 minutes before the scheduled record time. I had to go into the menu and set record again.:eek2:


I completely agree. I do not understand this either. It seems like some programming fopa, much like the 2-button press versus 1-button press for the guide.


----------



## ironman (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry if this is redundant - but CID is not working. Anyone else without?


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

They should lower that warning down to 15 minutes.



lamontcranston said:


> This is not a bug, it is a feature. Since all buffering is stopped when you edit OTA settings, it notifies you of conflicts within 30 minutes of the current time. It would be better if there were a 3rd choice like "I promise, I'll be done by then, don't worry" but there isn't.


----------



## Bad Rex (Sep 25, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some guidelines for reporting issues:
> 
> In addition to the "issues" please provide the following information
> 
> ...


* 2/27 7pm 
* To Iraq and Back, Woodruff Reports
* 7-1 (Yes, an OTA local - WLSDT)
* Oops, deleted before a reboot.

Very odd twist: Instead of a black screen I had a frozen picture (and Dawg, no way am I making this up) of Randy Jackson in the American Idol judges seat! But the banner definitely had the correct ittle and channel. FWIW, Idol was recording at the same time (also OTA).


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

Watching Scrubs last night from recording of NBC HD channel and got reverb for 1 second or less 3 or 4 times throughout the show. Rew & FF reproduced the same issue. 

Wife was watching Fox HD, American Idol before that live and she said no issues with audio or video.

Strange sometimes we have this issue with live sometimes with recorded, does not make a difference.


----------



## vanthof (Jan 19, 2007)

This morning was the first time since I've had the HR20 (mid-January) where there was a black screen coming out of stand-by. My wife called me at work to inform me the "TV screen was black" . I walked her through an RBR and it all seems well now. I have Native On and am using HDMI, I was watching an SD channel last night when heading to bed, but I do know that it recorded an HD show early this a.m.

I have always put this box and all of my DirecTivo boxes into stand-by mode when I'm finished with them. Don't have a valid reason for this other than it 'makes me feel good'.

I've also had random occurrences of the 'Incorrect Resolution indicated on Front Panel' bug. I've noticed this in particular running ox132 and now 0x134. I'll change to a 1080i channel and the 720p light stays lit. I then change to a 720p channel and back to the 1080i channel and the proper 1080i led is now lit. I haven't checked to see if the quality is any less when the 720p led is on, so I don't know if it's just an led bug or an output resolution bug.


----------



## airwolfcat (Jan 21, 2007)

I've had several replay issues with rewinds that have been inconsistent until this one. They have primarily been with the picture freezing and not rewinding at all, or not being able to tell where it is in the process.

Last night however I encountered this repeatable problem:

I have American Idol on record all firsts and it started recording on time. I however wasn't able to watch until 10 mins into the show...so I pressed list and started watching the recording from the beginning. I had a few pixelation issues, but at the 17min point there was massive pixelation and the picture froze. I tried to rewind but instead of rewinding, the picture jumped a few seconds ahead. I tried to rewind again and it would not rewind. I continued to watch the recorded show with a few pixelation issues, forwarding thru the commercials until I caught up in time to be able to continue watching it live.

After the show was over, I tried to replay the recording again and had the same issues appear on the recording. The recording will reach the problem point and then rewinds do not work.

I also happened to record the same show on my other HR20 and just checked that recording. No one was watching that TV during the show, so no actions were being taken during the recording. There was pixelation an a freeze of the picture at about the same time as with the other TV, but about a minute later...don't if it was a transimission issue sine the problems weren't at exactly the same time. On this replay, I had to press fast forward to unfreeze the image during playback and the HR20 would not rewind unless I did the trickplay to get back to the beginning. ....just tried again and I'll amend that to say I got it to rewind through the problem part once by getting it to 3XX, but the picture was frozen and the time slider didn't move until it jumped 5 mins...picture remained frozen until I pressed play and it was at the 13 min mark. Pinky showed up each time there was a rewind problem.

I have an HR20 using Native off, 720p resolution, HDMI on both connection to a Sony Wega HDTV for the first and a Sony Bravia for the second. northern VA area around DC - recording was local MPEG4 for Fox (local channel 5).


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

This was a first for me. Was watching live tv and went into the guide ( one button push ), scrolled down the guide and it froze on channel 78. At this point the box would not respond to any button pushes on the remote. The tv picture continued to display the program I was watching normally. Funny thing is I waited a minute or two and box started to respond again so I exited the guide then went back to it and scrolled down and again it locked up on the same channel. Did this a couple more times so next time it began responding I did a reset/restart and so far everything seems to be normal.


----------



## jaybertx (Feb 18, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> The most talked about new feature will be that you can now make your Guide button work!
> 
> Press and hold the Guide Button on the *front panel* of the HR20.
> 
> ...


greatest... feature.... EVER!


----------



## sb999 (Nov 2, 2006)

I have had to do 2 RBR's since getting 0x134. I turn on the TV and HR20 and have nothing but a black screen.


----------



## MEY (Dec 1, 2006)

Caller ID not working. Shows up in log but will not display.


----------



## rbootss (Sep 2, 2004)

*Attention: Direrctv Software development team.. Mar. 2, 2007
*
*Background..*

There has been NO change in my continuous Dolby Digital (DD) audio sync problem between my audio receiver/amplifier(s), Pioneer VSX-49TX and my backup Pioneer VSX-39TX and your HR20 hardwares (I own 3)..

*Problem*

EVERYTIME ..I tune to a HR20 DD broadcast(OTA HD MPEG2, Directv DD) from a non-DD broadcast(OTA MPEG2, Directv channel) and in reverse order from a non-DD source to DD source..The audio does NOT sync properly and the result is that I have NO sound at all..This audio sync problem happens no matter which Pioneer receiver/amplifier is in use..I can only get the audio sound to return and correct DD stream by powering off/on the Pioneer receiver/amplifier's..This happens no matter if I have Native mode on or off..This happens no matter if I put the Pioneer receiver/amplifier's in direct DD mode or auto mode..

*....THIS AUDIO SYNC PROBLEM HAS BEEN WITH ME SINCE LAST NOVEMBER.....* 

*My System*

HR20 - 700 (1 of 3)
Video - Sony KDF-70XBR950
Video output via HDMI-->DVI commercial grade cable 15'
HR20 Video Native on and/or off - No effect on Audio sync problem
Audio - Optical output from HR20 to Pioneer VSX-49TX or VSX-39TX receiver/amplifier Optical in

NOTES - This audio sync problem does NOT occur with my other 2 non-DD systems..

NOTE - IMPORTANT - I did not have this DD audio sync problem between my H20's and my Pioneer rec/amp's..

*Solution*

Work-around - Continue to power on/off receiver/amplifier when problem occurs
(this process occurs between 8-20 times/day)
Software Fix - Directv fixes problem with software change for the HR20
Hardware Fix - I replace my current audio equipment with new units -
COST - over $11,000 (7K old equip cost + 4K new equip)
This assumes that new audio equip will fix the problem..

*Direrctv Software development team - When will I see this item addressed?
*  
Roy


----------



## rbootss (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Everyone.. Fri. Mar. 2, 2007

This past Wednesday and Thursday, I've had several incidents of audio and video dropouts while watching live and recorded Local OTA HD MPEG2 programs..All incidents of audio and video dropouts that were viewed live were also recorded and the incidents on the recordings were also at the same location and were repeatable..

Audio output type: Dolby Digital or Standard Audio
Dolby Digital HR20 Optical output to Pioneer Amp/Rec VSX-49TX

Video output type: HR20 Native off, HDMI-->DVI cable 15' to Sony KDF-70XBR950 monitor.. 

Here is a list of the programs which these dropouts occurred..

Wed. Feb. 28

Jericho, 2000L-2100L EST, CBS 4-1, WFOR-DT
Criminal Minds, 2100-2200 EST, CBS 4-1, WFOR-DT
CSI-NY, 2200-2300 EST, CBS 4-1, WFOR-DT
Lost, 2200-2300 EST, ABC 10-1, WPLG-DT

Thu. Mar. 1

CSI, 2100-2200 EST, CBS 4-1, WFOR-DT
Shark, 2200-2300 EST, CBS 4-1, WFOR-DT

Roy


----------



## PeeWee10 (Dec 13, 2006)

Also experienced "Black Screen coming out of Standby" today, 2nd occurence after a few weeks of having my first. HR20 unresponsive at both front panel and from remote. Red button reset brought things back in line.

Also noticed some frame to frame "wobble" on Grey's Anatomy tonight (MP4)


----------



## DTVGeek (Nov 6, 2006)

fishingham said:


> Earl, I'm seeing the same thing with callers ID that I saw with 130 and 132.
> 
> On screen I see
> 
> ...


I can confirm the same thing... just started with 134 for me.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

This release has been the worst, most unstable release for my HR20 on my Panny Plasma (50px20u) I had another BSOD, this time out of standby. I never had these problems with this particular box and tv. My other HR20 (hooked up to a sony lcd 23 inch) which exhbited the same symptoms before the update, now has had no BSOD's, but when the box comes out of standby, there's no sound. If I turn the HR20 off and on a few times, the sound comes back. 
Both are hooked up via HDMI.

I'm concerned these problems will never be fixed. It appears when a change is made, it effects something else. I'm beginning to think Directv should recall all HR20s and start again.

And, I have two SD TIVOs and an hr10-250, none of which exhibit these sort of daily problems. 

I would really like to know what is truly causing this mess.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Are you seeing some trends here?

Click here to highlight keywords in this thread in red. Then just click the page numbers to see previous pages.

If you have not already, please file your Issue Report.

Here are the results so far Issue Report Database.

Thank you for your help!

- Craig


----------



## Mugatu (Feb 13, 2007)

selleos said:


> Y&R in HD... OMG, that's hilarious!!
> 
> :lol:


What is Y&R?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Mugatu said:


> What is Y&R?


_The Young and the Restless_. Soap opera.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

Car1181 said:


> If you use the TV Power button it will turn on/off both the TV and receiver. To turn on/off only the TV slide the top button over to TV and use the main power button on the remote. You'll then have to slide the top button back to the D* logo to operate the receiver (change channels/guide/etc.). I agree it's a bit of a hassle but I think it's the only way without using a different remote.


I wonder why the "TV Power" button would logically turn on/off the HR20? Amazing but it does. Anyway, what we do in my house is just press the TV Power On button and never hit the Off button or mess with the slide switch. The On button will turn the TV On/Off and leave the HR20 alone (I leave the HR20 ON 100% of the time).


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

*What happened: *Box locked up and became totally non-responsive - not even a front panel light flicker in response to remote commands, no response to front panel buttons.

*What I was doing: *Turned on TV and receiver (HR20 left on at all times) after about 7 hours of being off. Video and audio playing normally on Ch 325. Brought up play list, all was well, including PIG. Selected the 1st item on the list, a 30 minute recurring manual recording of Ch 204 starting at 5:00am, hit play and the box locked up. Play list still on screen, no audio, PIG went dark, and no response to any remote or front panel buttons.

*Action Taken: *Waited 3 minutes, then RBR (button).

*Result: *Normal operations (including successful playback of the Ch 204 recording)

_______________________


*HR20-700* (1, Original Software 0xBE)
0x134
Always on (*not* put into standby when not in use)
UPS (GS1500U: 1500VA, 1800 Joule)
Installed Location: 60004
Memory
90% Available
44 To Do list Items (immediately after RBR)
369 History Items
23 Prioritizer Items
0 Autorecord items)


*AT9 Dish*
BBC's Installed
2 output cables, direct to HR20 (no switch), 25' from grounding block to BBCs

*Component Video* (3') to Panasonic TH-42PHW5 42" Plasma
720p only, Native Off

*Optical Digital Audio* (3') to Panasonic SA-XR25 Receiver
Dolby Digital On

*OTA*
Jensen TV920 Amplified Indoor Antenna
Primary OTA Zip: 60004
Secondary OTA Zip: none

*Misc*
No phone line connected
D-Link DWL-G820 Wireless Bridge to D-Link DI-624 Router (dynamic IP) to Motorola cable modem
DirecTV RC24 remotes (2), used for all DVR commands
S-Video (3') to Panasonic DMR-E50 DVD Recorder
DirecTV Premier Package w/ HD Access


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

On the way home from work last night the wife reported BSB. Don't recall what channel the HR20 was left on, but it was left in stand-by all day. First BSB ever for this unit, first problem since before 12a went national. Not pleased that we appear to have regressed on stability with the latest release.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

I just found out about the release, but my HR20 was updated on 2/28. I've had no significant problems and no way to tell the difference between 134 and 132. The glitches were brief, almost imperceptible hangs during FF/RW and a lot of key bounce on the remote. The key bounce is the worst as I had to page back through the Guide etc. to see what I was after or correct the channel number keyed in. 

All in all, I haven't seen any real problems and thought I was still on 132 for the past three days and maybe seeing some of the decrement over time others talked about. No, just some minor glitches with 134.


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Turned TV on this am. HR20 left on all the time. 509 came up on screen from watching last night. Hit pause button on remote and the screen locked up with the pic frozen as it should. From that moment on, no button on remote would do anything. No flashing lites - nothing just frozen. Waited 3-4 min and gave up and RBR restored functionality. Tried to input to survey and once again it would not let me in. Tried to get password changed and it still would not let me in.
This 134 is much worse than the previous release. They should figure out how to keep the guide in memory during RBR as I have to hit the button daily to keep box working. Wife is really getting PO'd

5lnb no switch new cables HDMI to Hitachi Plasma regular stereo pi##ed off wife


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

katesguy said:


> Turned TV on this am. HR20 left on all the time. 509 came up on screen from watching last night. Hit pause button on remote and the screen locked up with the pic frozen as it should. From that moment on, no button on remote would do anything. No flashing lites - nothing just frozen. Waited 3-4 min and gave up and RBR restored functionality. Tried to input to survey and once again it would not let me in. Tried to get password changed and it still would not let me in.
> This 134 is much worse than the previous release. They should figure out how to keep the guide in memory during RBR as I have to hit the button daily to keep box working. Wife is really getting PO'd
> 
> 5lnb no switch new cables HDMI to Hitachi Plasma regular stereo pi##ed off wife


So, not to belittle your priorities, but I noted your configuration. Are there any of these you recommend more than others -- to be blunt, I'm particularly interested in the "pi##ed off wife". Does this option heighten or reduce your viewing pleasure?
  :lol:

I haven't had problems with mine over the HR20 -- she stays on her own TV with her own DVR. I recommend it.


----------



## listeve (Jan 24, 2007)

Wednesday 2/28 9-10 PM Central
Lost 
Channel 7 - WLS (Local channels via D*)
Dolby
Repeatable

Happened in the last 10 minutes and this problem is fairly consistent on this channel and also seems to be more prevalent on the local channels.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Haven't had a chance to check the forum for most of the week. Didn't know I had new software until yesterday, when I had a 2nd HR20 installed.

The tech was having trouble getting it off the HD-DVR screen. I told him to force a software update, but I had to show him how to do it. That's when I saw 134. I thought the 02468 was part of the installer routine. He said he just waits for the box to tell him it's updating the software.

Anyway, my DVR use has been lighter than usual this week; been busy at work, lost HD locals for a week (dish adjusted; OK now), but I haven't noticed any problems with the new software. As I said, didn't even know I had it.

Trick play did seem to be much more responsive last night, esp. stopping in the right place. But (because of dish problem) I was watching SD recordings, so maybe that's why. My wife thinks I'm just learning to use the remote better.

And--I almost forgot--got the 2nd DVR because the 5-year-old (if that) 80-hr TiVo died. Restarted and won't get past "only a few more minutes." I actually had to _videotape_ a show last week!

Needed 2nd recorder for the baseball season. Let's Go Mets!


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

richlife said:


> The glitches were brief, almost imperceptible hangs during FF/RW and a lot of key bounce on the remote. The key bounce is the worst as I had to page back through the Guide etc. to see what I was after or correct the channel number keyed in.


Have you tried replacing the batteries in the remote? Sometimes "keybounce" can be caused by weak batteries.


----------



## ODiN91 (Oct 30, 2006)

* Date and Time of Recording: *3/1 12:30AM*
* Title of Show: *Just Shoot Me*
* Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location: *KTLA5*
* Audio output type: *Standard Audio*
* Output via Optical? HDMI to AMP? HDMI to TV? or *RCA Plugs*
* Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment: *YES*

Looks like it's gotten worse with the latest releases. Happened 4 times with this episode, when it normally only happens once or twice.... if at all.

** Also just happened at 4pm PST on the same station with the live buffer. I was able to rewind and the problem remained.


----------



## phinbob (Mar 3, 2007)

I have blackscreen for recorded PPV movies. This happens on Channel 99 as well as all other PPV channels. Along with the blackscreen, the movies were recorded in multiple segments.
Yesterday, 03/02/07 I recorded Last Kiss in HD at 1:30PM MTN on channel 99. Blackscreen and FF progress bar did not move. 
After that I did a full reset and did a test recording of Nacho Libre in HD last night at 1030PM MST, on channel 99. This one recorded in 4 segments but I had black screen for each segment.
Thinking this might only be happening on HD PPV, today I recorded The Devil Wears Prada on channel 162 at 1:30PM MST. Once again, nothing but blackscreen.
Neither re-booting or reset helps. 
I have been speaking a lot to D* CS and they deny that this issue has happened to anyone else.

I should mention that HBO and Showtime record without issue in both HD and SD.


----------



## phinbob (Mar 3, 2007)

BTW, further to my post above, I was told by D* CSR that the proper way to record an HD program was to set the format to 480. He even went away for 4 or 5 minutes to speak with a supervisor to make sure what he was reading was correct. I laughed, shook my head, and hung up.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

phinbob said:


> BTW, further to my post above, I was told by D* CSR that the proper way to record an HD program was to set the format to 480. He even went away for 4 or 5 minutes to speak with a supervisor to make sure what he was reading was correct. I laughed, shook my head, and hung up.


Welcome to the forums, phinbob! :welcome_s

That is too funny!


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

I noticed since 0x134 that the pause button on live TV works a little different. It seems to jump back a few seconds upon play. Not necessarily a bug. I actually think I like it.


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Priorities are in the correct order:lol: :lol:



richlife said:


> So, not to belittle your priorities, but I noted your configuration. Are there any of these you recommend more than others -- to be blunt, I'm particularly interested in the "pi##ed off wife". Does this option heighten or reduce your viewing pleasure?
> :lol:
> 
> I haven't had problems with mine over the HR20 -- she stays on her own TV with her own DVR. I recommend it.


----------



## havanahjoe (Dec 15, 2006)

What happened: Box locked up and became totally non-responsive - not even a front panel light flicker in response to remote commands, no response to front panel buttons. (borrowed from Just J since same my HR20 exhibited the same behavior).

What I was doing: Turned on TV, HR20 is always on. HR20 was on channel 79 HDNet. Brought up the list and went through the whole list (about 10 recordings at the moment). I pulled up the Menu (with the list still on the screen) and went into My Playlist and selected one of the shows (hit select on the remote). Live TV went away and PIP turned black. HR20 froze.


Action Taken: Waited 1 minute then RBR (no lights were flashing so figured that there was no way it was coming back on its own).

Result: Repeating the same process results in the recording playing just fine.

Submitted report on sizethis.com


----------



## shaneman (Sep 16, 2006)

Still, when I do searches for NHL games, the games on channels 700+ do not show up in the search results.


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

What happened: Missed 5 recordings last night. 4 Reasons were: "This episode was canceled by the viewer. (1)" 

The last one was "This showing is over."

I was sleeping when this happened... So, I didnt cancel them.

This is the first time anything like this has happened to me... I have filled out an entry in the issues database.


Thanks,
Mb


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

rahchgo said:


> I noticed since 0x134 that the pause button on live TV works a little different. It seems to jump back a few seconds upon play. Not necessarily a bug. I actually think I like it.


I second this behavior. But I do not like it.


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

I have two on 0x134, and the 2nd one shows very little disk space with very little in "My Playlist". We use the other 75% of the time, this one does very little. I came down on Wednesday night to watch "Lost" (1/2 way through the timeslot). The record light was on and the box was recording some kid show on one tuner, "Lost" was not in the play list and it showed 3% Available of disk space. I knew that was off because I only had a few more shows than are shown in my current attachment. So I deleted a couple of 1 hour HD shows and then I got the non-responsive remote/front panel keys. I did a RBR and I still show only 10% free with hardly anything on my box. Am I missing something?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

haggis444 said:


> I have two on 0x134, and the 2nd one shows very little disk space with very little in "My Playlist". We use the other 75% of the time, this one does very little. I came down on Wednesday night to watch "Lost" (1/2 way through the timeslot). The record light was on and the box was recording some kid show on one tuner, "Lost" was not in the play list and it showed 3% Available of disk space. I knew that was off because I only had a few more shows than are shown in my current attachment. So I deleted a couple of 1 hour HD shows and then I got the non-responsive remote/front panel keys. I did a RBR and I still show only 10% free with hardly anything on my box. Am I missing something?


I can't see the bottom of the screen in the pic. What is displayed is all that you have recorded, or is there a down arrow to show the rest?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

munangst said:


> Have you tried replacing the batteries in the remote? Sometimes "key bounce" can be caused by weak batteries.


Three things helped me all but eliminate key bounce:
1. Got the RC32 instead. Cool lights anyway.
2. Stopped using RF.
3. Replace batteries (rechargeables) at first bounce.

Had to go to rechargeables because we never have had a remote eat batteries like this.

No more bounce!

And a reminder...

Please keep reporting your issues in the new Issue Report Database:Issue Report! We are getting great results!

- Craig


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

That is all that is in my "Now Playing". Under the "T" in The Simpsons is just an up arrow showing that you can scroll up.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

I noticed a problem tonight where if I am recording on one tuner when I am watching the other tuner, I can not change channels by directly typing in the channel number. When I do that, the channel does not change. It brings up the info header at the top of the screen and shows me the channel number I am typing in, but then nothing happens.

I can, however, bring up the guide (with one press of the guide button, no less!) and go to that channel and select it and then it does change.

Tried this from a variety of channels, both SD and HD. Changing from SD to HD, HD to SD and SD to SD. All the same. Tried it on numbers throughout the bands too.


----------



## chris1207 (Oct 15, 2006)

This has been an unstable release for me and surprising as it was ID as a slight stability improvement over 0132, whcih seemed pretty stable. 

I have left my receiver on and come back to find the white screen several times.

Once the blue lights were cycling around

Frozen on a channel

Report of no signal on tuner 1 or 2 for the locals and when I check the signal strenght for the spot beam it is at 98% on both.

At some point the message goes away.

I've had all of these problems with much earlier releases, so disapointed that it seesm the release had regressed.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Watching Live TV this evening (something I rarely do) and encountered an MPEG4 problem I haven't seen for several releases ....

*What happened:* Total loss of audio/video on all MPEG4 channels. After several minutes, glimpses of video would pop up heavily pixelated as shown in photos below. Sometimes "Searching for Satellite" would appear, but checking Satellite readings showed strong signal with no fluctuation. All other channels, including OTA HDTV channels, were fine.

*What I was doing:* Watching Live TV on local MPEG4 HDTV channels.

*Action Taken:* Tried changing channels. Tried jumping from one MPEG4 channel directly to another via the Guide. No help. Finally Reset the DVR.

*Result:* Seems OK again after Reset.

_Submitted report on sizethis.com_


----------



## neuronbob (Apr 12, 2003)

Been running 0x134 since 2/28. One issue I've had consistently hasn't yet been resolved. If I am watching a recorded program, then press "Exit" and return to a HD channel, I get no sound unless I change channels, then return. Bizarre and annoying.

On the plus side, for the last couple of releases, the recordings are right on time so I don't miss the beginning of the shows I'm watching.

I've had to do one RBR, but I think it was directly related to the install, otherwise worked fine since.

I also notice (and I'm sure this is old news) that the Ethernet address is active. Will do a bit more of a search on the site before commenting further.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Just a minor issue rewind 1x picture stays still in live TV need to hit 2x rewind. 
Pinky is visiting more often


----------



## mejojo (Mar 4, 2007)

I am new to this unit, only having it for a week now, so don't know if this is typical of the unit, but a heavy wind blew my directional OA antenna off-point, and the system became mostly non-responsive, not recognizing remote commands except for a few seconds out of every 30 or so.

It seemed like the whole box was busy trying to lock on to the antenna. This one should be easy for them to test.


Another problem I've run into is alot of lip-synch problems. I was watching a recorded movie yesterday, and at one point the sound was way behind, then a word was repeated, and it was back on-track for a while, but it wasn't long till it was off again. Is this a running problem? If so, I may not be to happy as this bugs me.



Joe


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

mejojo said:


> I am new to this unit, only having it for a week now, so don't know if this is typical of the unit, but a heavy wind blew my directional OA antenna off-point, and the system became mostly non-responsive, not recognizing remote commands except for a few seconds out of every 30 or so.
> 
> It seemed like the whole box was busy trying to lock on to the antenna. This one should be easy for them to test.
> Joe


First, if you have not already, would you file your issue in the new Issue Report Database?

Second, here are some things to try. The OTA antenna should not be causing a system lockup. Still let's start with the OTA. I assume your antenna is back in alignment? In Help & Setting>Setup>Signal reset your OTA and make it scan for your channels again.

Try fresh batteries in your remote.

Try resetting your receiver. Red Button Reset on the front panel. If you need help with any of these see the 101 Undocumented Tips and Tricks below.

Let us know if any of this helps.

Craig


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Just watched a two week old episode of Rome in HD. When I finished I deleted the episode and reverted to watching live TV. The tuner was on TNT HD showing Space Cowboys. The UI is now incredibly slow on some things - in particular, the Guide takes about 10 - 15 seconds to appear after pressing the button. Menu would not work at all. The Playlist would appear after a short delay of several seconds. All trick play functions worked as expected. Changing the channel several times and letting the unit sit for about five minutes appears to have restored normal speed to the UI. I did NOT perform an RBR.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Watching Live TV this evening (something I rarely do) and encountered an MPEG4 problem I haven't seen for several releases ....
> 
> *What happened:* Total loss of audio/video on all MPEG4 channels. After several minutes, glimpses of video would pop up heavily pixelated as shown in photos below. Sometimes "Searching for Satellite" would appear, but checking Satellite readings showed strong signal with no fluctuation. All other channels, including OTA HDTV channels, were fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

HR20, 0x134. Turned unit on, working okay. Changed channels from Seattle local 4 to local 5 (SD mpeg2 in both cases). Opened the guide and began scrolling down. When guide got to the 70-series (about 5 pages down), it froze. After about 20 seconds it began responding again. Exited guide. Opened the guide and repeated the action. It froze again at the same point, for about the same amount of time. Exited the guide. Opened the guide again and went directly to channel 70. Guide froze for about the same amount of time, then again responded. Exited guide. Opened the guide again and paged down to that point. Guide froze and stayed frozen. Waited about 5 minutes, guide was still frozen and unit was not responding to any remote or front panel controls. During all of this, the picture in guide was working and sound was working. While guide was frozen, blue power led did not flicker in response to remote commands and front panel controls did not work (not a case of dead batteries).

Did an RBR and all appears okay again.

No network. SD TV connected via composite video/audio.

Carl


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

haggis444 said:


> That is all that is in my "Now Playing". Under the "T" in The Simpsons is just an up arrow showing that you can scroll up.


If you go through all of the recordings you might find one that is huge. I remember reading some posts of people having it record a show and not stop. Getting a 20 hr recording. 
I don't have a thread reference, but I have read it more than once.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

Had my first real "issue" -- but it was pretty harmless and even a little funny.

I was using the network-music feature (listening to shuffle-play of most of my collection) and decided I wanted to go back to watching TV. Normally, when you change the channel, etc., it'll immediately turn off the music. In this case, nothing I did (tried virtually every remote button) would stop playing the song. (Something long by Genesis if I remember correctly.) 

Funniest thing?

I *turned the HR20 on standby mode* the unit went to standby, exactly as normal. With one big exception.....*the song kept on playing!!!!*:grin: 

At that point my wife and I started to laugh, a bit. Sort of humorous to have all systems shut down (except for the receiver obviously) and to have music coming out of the system. The song played for another 2 minutes or so (with the HR20 in standby mode).....and when it ended, I turned back on the unit and it seemed to work just fine after that--no ill effects.


----------



## weez (Jun 18, 2006)

Sat evening 3/3 9:00 CST. UFC 68 PPV on channel 98 (HD). Set to record 2 ways: press record button from the guide; set manual record to start the last 5 mins of the previous show on that channel. Record from the guide got black screen; manual record worked. I checked both of them about 15 mins into the recording, then the next morning -- no difference. Reboot did not make a difference either. Watched it live as well and it was ok. Fourth time in a row now I've had issues recording UFC PPV on the HR20. All I can guess is that it has something to do with bugs in the implementation of record-ppvs-but-don't-pay-until-you-watch-it.


----------



## fishepa (Sep 1, 2006)

How can I tell what version my HR20 is on? 

Thanks


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Uh oh. I ordered my HR20 in early January, originally had a May install scheduled (due to back-ups in NY), it was finally rescheduled for two weeks ago, was canceled duo to an ice/snow storm, and now is scheduled for this Wednesday. I've been catching up on the HR20 and from everything I was reading, the HR20 just seemed to be getting better and better, and more stable with each release. Wouldn't you know it ... right when I'm about to activate mine, a software version comes out that seems to roll the clock back, and people are unhappy! 

I'm guessing when I hook up my HR20 to the sat lines, I'll get this latest software version downloaded in the first hour, but it will probably be better than the old software version sitting on the box. Oh well, I guess I'll get to go through some of the pains the early adopters went through. (So much for me trying to let you all iron out the kinks before I climbed aboard the HR20 train!)


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> The UI is now incredibly slow on some things - in particular, the Guide takes about 10 - 15 seconds to appear after pressing the button. Menu would not work at all. The Playlist would appear after a short delay of several seconds.


LL,

Do a Red Button Reset. You deserve it. Let us know if it works.

If you have not already, would you file your issue in the new Issue Report Database?

Take Care,

Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

fishepa said:


> How can I tell what version my HR20 is on?
> 
> Thanks


From the 101 Undocumented Tips & Tricks:

Click Menu>Setup>Setting>Info

- Craig

If you have not already, please file your issue in the new Issue Report Database.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

drew2k said:


> Wouldn't you know it ... right when I'm about to activate mine, a software version comes out that seems to roll the clock back, and people are unhappy!


I wouldn't be too concerned about it. I have the latest software version and I haven't had any problems. When I first got my HR20 in December, it would lock up frequently when I was doing anything interactively - browsing through the guide, viewing the playlist, etc. I also had a number of instances of missed recordings with the "black screen bug". The last couple of software releases seem to have cleared up those problems. I haven't had any lockups or missed recordings in about a month.

Many of the complaints we're seeing reported now are just issues with features that don't work quite as well as they should, like FF/reverse not being as smooth as on the Tivo. Those issues are really just minor annoyances. As long as I can count on the HR20 to record programs reliably, I'm happy with it.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Had my first lockup with 0x134. Attempted to play a program previously recorded. When I hit play with the program highlighted in my list, the picture in list went black, and everything locked up. No remote, no front panel, including no power button operational. RBR cured the problem and I watched the program it had "hung" on without incident after the reboot. This has been my first and only 0x134 issue.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Not necessarily a bug, but "confusing". I've seen it mentioned before, but I'll restate it, since I set one up the other day.

Recurring recording set. No show in ToDo list, shows up fine in Prioritizer.

Since it's a recurring manual recording (which didn't used to work), I'll be interested to see if it works with 0x134.


----------



## feets (Jan 27, 2007)

had my 1st lock up on my hr-20 last nite was recording law+order off the ota and was scrolling through the ppv and system locked up :eek2: ,,,,rbr and back running again


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

At 8:48 came out of standby on WCBS2 HD MPEG4 NY and the time bar showed 5:58 pm and info thought the program was still the NC v Duke game. A channel change corrected the problem.


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

Unit is very sluggish and feels like it will lock up soon. Feel like I have to hit and hold buttons on remote. System response is slow, guide comes up slow, channely changing is "stiff". Info and play bar are slow response also. May do RBR just to clear problem


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Uh oh. I ordered my HR20 in early January, originally had a May install scheduled (due to back-ups in NY), it was finally rescheduled for two weeks ago, was canceled duo to an ice/snow storm, and now is scheduled for this Wednesday. I've been catching up on the HR20 and from everything I was reading, the HR20 just seemed to be getting better and better, and more stable with each release. Wouldn't you know it ... right when I'm about to activate mine, a software version comes out that seems to roll the clock back, and people are unhappy!
> 
> I'm guessing when I hook up my HR20 to the sat lines, I'll get this latest software version downloaded in the first hour, but it will probably be better than the old software version sitting on the box. Oh well, I guess I'll get to go through some of the pains the early adopters went through. (So much for me trying to let you all iron out the kinks before I climbed aboard the HR20 train!)


I wouldn't bash this release in any way. Compared to prior releases there are very few complaints. Some of the prior CE releases would generate 400+ issue posts in 48 hours from just the CE community. 0x134 has been pretty solid for most folks.

For me personally it has definitely been the best so far. Still has some quirks that are a bit annoying (mainly around trickplay behaviors), but my box has been the most reliable it has been in the 6+ months it's been hooked up. Even my wife has stopped bashing it and has only been able to complain about occassional sluggish behavior. No missed recordings, no unplayable recordings, no RBRs since 0x132 came out (the CE for 0x134).


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

jal said:


> This release has been the worst, most unstable release for my HR20 on my Panny Plasma (50px20u) I had another BSOD, this time out of standby. I never had these problems with this particular box and tv. My other HR20 (hooked up to a sony lcd 23 inch) which exhbited the same symptoms before the update, now has had no BSOD's, but when the box comes out of standby, there's no sound. If I turn the HR20 off and on a few times, the sound comes back.
> Both are hooked up via HDMI.
> 
> I'm concerned these problems will never be fixed. It appears when a change is made, it effects something else. I'm beginning to think Directv should recall all HR20s and start again.
> ...


I have seen the issue with no sound coming out of standby. Most often occurs when I have the box on an SD channel when it goes into standby. I have always resolved it by going to an MPEG4 HD local and magically the sound comes back. I can't explain why the behavior occurs, but it's on my list as simply an annoyance since it has never required an RBR or any frustration other than waiting for channel changes.

I won't even go into the HDMI issues. I'm one of the lucky folks whose HDMI TV has never fought with my HR20. I just keep hoping it stays that way, but would lean towards that being the difference in the behaviors you're seeing. I won't entirely fault D* for the HDMI problems though as from what I have found out through research there are plenty of issues with the TV manufacturers in this space. Thank the nice studio folks who came up with HDCP for a lot of these headaches.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Every now and then, when scrolling though the guide the box will freeze up. The bottom guide entry is highlited and the box just sits there, doesn't respond to any commands. Eventually it does come back, haven't seen this before.

Guess I jinked myself. Shortly after putting in this post the guide locked up and the box required a RBR to get it back.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I had a new problem (new to me) - Turned on the TV and receiver this afternoon (HR-20 is always on) and no picture or sound - the menu, guide etc would work (that is they would show up) but no picture at all. I did not have time to trouble shoot so I just did a reboot as we were taking the dog out for a walk and I just wanted to catch the Avs score before we went. We got back and the reboot went perfect and now all is back to normal. Has this ever happened to anyone before?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I recorded the "Worlds fastest Indian" ages ago. maybe 1 or 2 CE'S back. But during playback today it just stopped giving the audio. I RW for a minute and it would play normal for 15min. Then the sound would go dead. I repeated the fix a couple times and then the movie was good to the end. All the audio was recorded. It just took some trickery to get it out. I hate using recordings that were taken on old versions as examples of trouble. But I am under the impression that some pocket protector wearing D* guys are combing over this stuff, and every little piece of the puzzle helps.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

kaminsco said:


> Unit is very sluggish and feels like it will lock up soon. Feel like I have to hit and hold buttons on remote. System response is slow, guide comes up slow, channely changing is "stiff". Info and play bar are slow response also. May do RBR just to clear problem


You deserve to get a reset. I would do it. It is not going to get better on it's own. Just my opinion.

If you have not already, would you file your issue in the new Issue Report Database?

Craig


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, my Hr20 hooked up to the Panny froze again. It happens about twice a day. This time, the unit was on, my wife was switching channels to watch Desperate Housewives. The box was completely unresponsive, and showed a blue screen with a window at the top for live tv, but it was black. The Directv logo was at the top, but that's it.

This is the worst release yet for this box.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Reggie3 said:


> I had a new problem (new to me) - Turned on the TV and receiver this afternoon (HR-20 is always on) and no picture or sound - the menu, guide etc would work (that is they would show up) but no picture at all. I did not have time to trouble shoot so I just did a reboot as we were taking the dog out for a walk and I just wanted to catch the Avs score before we went. We got back and the reboot went perfect and now all is back to normal. Has this ever happened to anyone before?


It happens to me about twice a day with the new release.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Reggie3 said:


> I had a new problem (new to me) - Turned on the TV and receiver this afternoon (HR-20 is always on) and no picture or sound - the menu, guide etc would work (that is they would show up) but no picture at all. I did not have time to trouble shoot so I just did a reboot as we were taking the dog out for a walk and I just wanted to catch the Avs score before we went. We got back and the reboot went perfect and now all is back to normal. Has this ever happened to anyone before?


Yes, once, same symptoms/use pattern, with 0x130 or 0x132, can't be more specific. I have had one issue similar with 0x134, not associated with turning TV off and then on, but just locking up when selecting a program to play from the Playlist. All front panel buttons and remote buttons became unresponsive with a black screen in the preview window (top right small window). RBR solved the issue, and the recording played perfectly the next time I selected it.


----------



## BigEd (Jan 10, 2007)

Out of standby unit briefly flashed programing and went to black screen and froze.

*Anyone with a "frozen" unit out of standby*

Does the front panel work? No

Does the remote work? No

What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to? Not sure but res was 1080i

Did a reset restore functionality? Yes

If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system? None set to record

*Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues*

How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up? About 3 min.

Do you have networking enabled? No

Do you have OTA enabled? Yes

Single or Dual tuners inputted? Dual

BigEd


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have posted on this issue many times so I'll keep it short.

After upgrading the firmware on my TV I saw many improvements with HDMI performance, however I did experience Super-Pinky, the overall pink cast to the entire picture. 

I was experimenting with Native On to see if channel changes were faster. Clearly they were since the last time I tried, however, after a total of 16 resolution changes I experienced Super-Pinky twice. Once was while switching from 480i to 720p, and once from 720p to 1080i. Switching resolutions again fixes the problem. 

In addition, I experienced the following bug which has been present for me since the beginning: When setting native=on while tuned to an MPEG-4 channel, the resolution switches to 480i crop even when that resolution is turned off. Pushing the format button changes it back so it's right. Even turning native off does not solve the problem until I push the format button. 

Issues will be posted in the Issue report shortly.

Also worth noting - since this is also the discussion thread - I beat on the DVR pretty heavily this weekend, put it through a lot of paces, and had no issues other than the above, not even audio drops. I had intentionally avoided using it for 48 hours after my first couple of days with 0x134 and it performed very well. I also noticed that temperature, which was up to 111 (slightly higher than normal) 24 hours after reboot, was now down to 106, even lower than normal.


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

For me the problems seems to get more frequent with every new software release. I am experiencing a lot of pixilation on both off the air broadcasts (Last Thursday's Smallville) and SD broadcast (HGTV Househunters). Also now seeing a lot of audio sync issues on both recorded programs and live tv viewing included MPEG2 HD, MPEG4 HD and SD broadcasts.

Connection is:
HDMI connection to Samsung 46' LCD.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

I have always had callerID working with prior CE's but it stopped working with the national release of 134. I was at 132 CE and the callerID worked with no problems at all. I have run diagnostics and the system test now fails the phone line test also. I have checked the phone line and it seems to work ok. My h20 upstairs still works. Does anyone think that my HR20 is broke or is it the fault of the software that was downloaded.

** Got my callerID to work..... Turned off notices, BRB and then turned notices back on and then my callerID started to work again**

***** have to change this again. It works ONLY ONE TIME after the BRB and then it goes back to not working again ******


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

*Date and Time of Recording:* 3/1 8:00pm - 9:30pm
*Title of Show:* American Idol
*Channel:* Local Fox 53 Mpeg4 WPGH
*Audio output type:* PCM
Output via HDMI
*Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment? *Yes, the audio dropped out at 8 minutes and the ONLY thing that got it working again was an RBR.


----------



## BobV (Dec 15, 2006)

So far so good with 134. No RBR.
The CE's are getting better!!! 
So the bottom line for me is that I'm happy with 0x134 and i am ready for some more features.. BRING 'EM ON!!!!!:grin:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> LL,
> 
> Do a Red Button Reset. You deserve it. Let us know if it works.


I did NOT do a RBR at the time, nor did I do one at all during the day. Later on Sunday night we watched a recorded CSI: (SD, recorded from Spike), and then Battlestar Galactica on SciFi (watched live while also recording). No issues with either recording, and no more GUI slowdowns. Again, I did NOT perform and RBR, but rather left the unit alone to see if it would recover gracefully.

One factor that may have helped: I did not watch much television at all yesterday afternoon and evening until around 8:00 p.m. I left the unit in standby (and it did record a few things unattended during the day as scheduled) and played my Xbox360 most of the day instead (Crackdown is addicting!). I don't know if basically leaving it alone helped or had no effect, but I thought it should be noted.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I don't know if basically leaving it alone helped or had no effect, but I thought it should be noted.


I had the same thought and after 2 days basically unused my DVR sseemed right as rain again. I don't know why but I saw a lot more evidence of high processor usage -- things like slow channel changes, a second or two of black between pressing the play button and it starting, jumpy animations, etc -- within 24 hours of reboot. I also saw higher temperatures within 24 hours after reboot. After 48 hours unattended, Temperature was back down to lower than normal and everything was speedy and responsive.

I wonder if one of the differences between 0x132 (the former CE release) and 0x134 was an attempt at faster "housekeeping". This would account for greater incidences of issues within 24 hours.


----------



## jmagnus (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by islesfan 
I have a new network issue in 134. When I play any music, I lose control over the playback after about 10 seconds. I cannot stop, skip, or otherwise quit the playback until it times out after 2 or 3 songs. It even plays them with the HR20 turned "off." I have seen this occasionally before, but never as consistent, and I could always get control back when the songs were changing. Now, I have no control whatsoever after 10 seconds. 


I too have noticed this with this release. With the 0132 CE it was not an issue. To elaborate, I noticed the audio would drop out but the progress bar showed the song still playing and then the could not access error appeared. Sometimes I couldn't get audio back without a restart, other times audio would come back after 2-3 minutes, Once, I was able to pause a song just as audio dropped and when I backed up the playback and hit play, the song started to play again. This problem exists whether using Twonky or Tversity. I have tried changing settings in Tversity but the problem continues. This happens sometimes on the first song but always after three or 4 songs are played.
__________________


----------



## mikenpamela (Oct 19, 2006)

*Date and Time of Recording:* 3/4/07 9pm
*Title of Show:* Desperate Housewives
*Channel:* LOCAL - Baltimore Ch 2 WMAR
*Audio output type:* Dolby Digital 
*Output:* HDMI to TV
*Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment:* I had to keep pausing so the audio would match the video. Very nervewracking!:nono:


----------



## dg28 (Feb 4, 2007)

CID is now failing after ONE CALL with this release. RBR fixes the problem until the first call comes in, then it's adios CID.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues

How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up? About 5 min.

Do you have networking enabled? No

Do you have OTA enabled? Yes

Single or Dual tuners inputted? Dual


Had my first total lockup in months last night around 6:50 pm. I was watching an OTA HD channel while nothing was recording. I went into the list to watch a recorded SD show. When I hit Play to start watching the show, the window in the top right that was showing what I was watching live went grey, and everything became unresponsive. After a few minutes, I did a RBR and everything worked fine when it rebooted.


----------



## monkeydrum (Aug 28, 2006)

I have seen all you guys talking about "Guide Tearing"  Could not for the life of me, figure out what the hell you were talking about/reporting as in issue. Well, now I now. 

Just started seeing "Guide Tearing" since this past Saturday. I had never seen it, prior to the national release of 0x34. Did not see it during the CE download. Since it is now national...now I know what you guys meant.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Had my first lockup ---ever-----
Tuner was on Channel 95 watching Warriors / Wizards in HD
Turned TV off during game. Came back to TV several hours after game was over. I had a white screen which had an effect of OTA snow. Power off unit, then back on. Got DirecTV logo. Box would not function using remote or panel controls. RBR required to get box back in action.

HR20
Video - HDMI to DVI Cable - Magnavox 42" Plasma
Audio - Optical cable to Sony amp
1 Sat input - OTA enabled - Networking enabled
Zinwell 6 X 8 switch


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

DIRECTV: You really messed up my HR20 hooked up to my Panny TH50PX20U. Before the software upgrade, everything was ok except for caller-id Now, I have two or more BSOD's a day!

I just got home from work, and was looking forward to watching tv. As per suggestions on this board, I left the HR20 on. When I turned on my tv, I saw a banner for about a second. I attempted to turn the channel, and I got yet another BSOD. A RBR corrected the problem, but interrupted a recording.


----------



## DarthGeek (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm experiencing (for the first time) spotty video pixelation on my local fox (WXMI -HD out of Grand Rapids). This seems to affect the extreme bright colors (white) and extreme dark colors (ie black). It seems to "move" with the characters on the screen (seems most prevelant on white shirt collar- stays with the collar as the character moves).

This occured this weekend as well (didn't record the actual times and shows - sorry). Didn't happen before then (at least that I've seen).

Show - 24
Channel WXMI Fox 17 (HD feed - NOT OTA)
Time 9:20 (recurring)
Yes, if I rewind they repeat in exactly the same spot
Component cable to the TV
optical to the stereo


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Had a complete lockup tonight. Was watching 24 live on Fox HD Mpeg4 feed with no problems. Pressed the list button to watch a previously recorded program. Deleted Prison Break that was recorded tonight, then selected a Travel Channel program that was recorded several hours ago. Unit locked up right there and the live picture and sound in the small preview pane went black. Can get no response at all. Doing the RBR now.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

monkeydrum said:


> I have seen all you guys talking about "Guide Tearing"  Could not for the life of me, figure out what the hell you were talking about/reporting as in issue. Well, now I now.
> 
> Just started seeing "Guide Tearing" since this past Saturday. I had never seen it, prior to the national release of 0x34. Did not see it during the CE download. Since it is now national...now I know what you guys meant.


Can you try to describe "tearing"? I've seen the term a lot, but have no idea what it means.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

Monty23 said:


> Had a complete lockup tonight. Was watching 24 live on Fox HD Mpeg4 feed with no problems. Pressed the list button to watch a previously recorded program. Deleted Prison Break that was recorded tonight, then selected a Travel Channel program that was recorded several hours ago. Unit locked up right there and the live picture and sound in the small preview pane went black. Can get no response at all. Doing the RBR now.


I had pretty much the exact same thing to happen, except I wasn't watching Mpeg4, it was OTA. While in my playlist I just deleted a few shows, after watching 24 and selected another one to watch and it froze, with no video in the small window and no reponse from anything.

Its hooked to a DVDO VP50 so I changed inputs then back and only had that video snow like when copy protection handshake is lost.

Also had the normal video & audio glitches in 24 because of using trickplay while it was recording. So I'll report these problems but not sure how much good it does since its so random and continues to happen. Of course I had to do the RBR.


----------



## xerxes (Jan 21, 2007)

I haven't had any lockups or missed recordings since 132, I actually have a working system again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Can you try to describe "tearing"? I've seen the term a lot, but have no idea what it means.


Most commonly in the guide, its when the left side of the guide scrolls up a bit earlier than the right side. Or occasionally the other way around.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

tibber said:


> Most commonly in the guide, its when the left side of the guide scrolls up a bit earlier than the right side. Or occasionally the other way around.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Still having audio dropouts and pixilation problems.Happened when watching recording of 24 on ota 32-1,and recording of heroes on ota 5-1 both after trickplay.Also watching chicago news live ota 7-1 and had audio dropouts and pixilation after trickplay.zip code 60181.this problem was almost taken care of with 0x132,now its back and annoying as ...........
date and time of recordings both on3/5/2007 at 8:00pm central time


----------



## jorhett (Nov 14, 2006)

2 months and still no Heroes.

I've given DirecTV a lot of room and a lot of compassion, but as of tonight I'm starting to lose my cool. I have now missed THE ENTIRE SEASON. It really is nearly impossible to hang out with my friends without getting spoilers, and I still haven't the vaguest clue about when it will be fixed.

I'm putting DirecTV on notice that either they fix this problem or I'm going to bounce this stuff back to them.


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

After having pixilation problems when watching recording of 24 on local HD supplied CH 17 Fox, (small scattered white blocks on lapels etc..) 
Woke this morning to frozen unit:
Anyone with a "frozen" unit out of standby

Does the front panel work? No

Does the remote work? No

What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to? Ch 13, SD Local supplied by D*
Did a reset restore functionality? Yes

If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system? None set to record

Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues

How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up? About 8 min.

Do you have networking enabled? No

Do you have OTA enabled? Yes

Single or Dual tuners inputted? Dual

This is the first RBR I've had with 0x134.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

*Version: *0x134

*Time: *3/6/07 6:12

*What happened: *720 crop mode has excessive vertical stretching.

*What I was doing: *Turned on TV and receiver (HR20 left on at all times) after about 7 hours of being off. Video and audio playing on Ch 242, in 720 crop mode with excessive vertical stretching. Brought up play list, all was well, including PIG. Selected 30 minute 5:00a recurring manual recording of Ch 204. Once banner had cleared, stretching re-appeared. Any time banner, time bar, or other graphic overlay was on screem picture was fine. When the graphic went away, the picture stretched out vertically (became distorted).

*Action Taken: *Tried exiting to live TV, changing channels, restarting the recording - problem remained. RBR (menu).

*Result: *Normal Functioning.

*Memory: *89% Available; 43 To Do List Items; 360 History Items; 23 Prioritizer Items; 0 Autorecord Items

*Previous Reset: *3/3/07 7:10

_______________________


*HR20-700* (1, Original Software 0xBE)
0x134
Always on (*not* put into standby when not in use)
UPS (GS1500U: 1500VA, 1800 Joule)
Installed Location: 60004

*AT9 Dish*
BBC's Installed
2 output cables, direct to HR20 (no switch), 25' from grounding block to BBCs

*Component Video* (3') to Panasonic TH-42PHW5 42" Plasma
720p only, Native Off

*Optical Digital Audio* (3') to Panasonic SA-XR25 Receiver
Dolby Digital On

*OTA*
Jensen TV920 Amplified Indoor Antenna
Primary OTA Zip: 60004
Secondary OTA Zip: none

*Misc*
No phone line connected
D-Link DWL-G820 Wireless Bridge to D-Link DI-624 Router (dynamic IP) to Motorola cable modem
DirecTV RC24 remotes (2), used for all DVR commands
S-Video (3') to Panasonic DMR-E50 DVD Recorder
DirecTV Premier Package w/ HD Access


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

So far my only issue is the occasional pink pause icon.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone with audio dropout
Date and Time of Recording: 3/5/07, 8:00 p.m. CST
Title of Show: Heroes
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location: St. Louis, KSDK NBC, MPEG4 feed
Audio output type: Dolby Digital or Standard Audio: Dolby Digital
Output via Optical? HDMI to AMP? HDMI to TV? or RCA Plugs: Optical to Yamaha receiver, HDMI to Sony KDL-40V2500
Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment: Yes

This appeared to only be happening on the HR20. I went to my H20 in my bedroom and didn't have the audio dropouts there. It is connected via component video and RCA audio to that television. I even went back to the HR20 and turn up the volume on the TV (audio to TV via HDMI) and it was dropping out there too. Just wanted to check and make sure it wasn't just something being sent over the optical audio only.


----------



## pbielski (Feb 21, 2007)

*Audio Drop and Pixilation*
Had severe audio drops and pixilation last night with 0x134 while watching Cold Case (CBS WJZ Baltimore). 0x134 has been very stable with the exception of the audio drops on the Baltimore Fox (WBFF Fox 45) and CBS. Last night was so severe that the show was unwatchable. I switched to OTA and all was fine.

Date and time: 3/5/07 9:00 PM
Title of Show: Cold Case
Channel: Baltimore 13 WJZ CBS
Audio output type: DD Optical to Onkyo 777
Video output: HDMI to Panasonic 50PHD8UK


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Another BSOD. Box was left on. When TV (Panny th50px20u) came on, banner appeared for a moment. I tried to switch channels, and got yet another BSOD. My guess is something in the new software is screwing up the HDMI handshake, but who knows.


----------



## wassct (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone with audio dropout
Date and Time of Recording: 3/5/07, 9:00 p.m. EST
Title of Show: 24
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location: Hartford, WTIC Fox 61, MPEG4 feed
Audio output type: Dolby Digital or Standard Audio: Dolby Digital
Output via Optical? HDMI to AMP? HDMI to TV? or RCA Plugs: Optical to Yamaha receiver, Component to Toshiba
Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment: Yes

Happenend only on my HR20. The audio would dropout every few seconds for most of the the recording. This is my first problem with my HR20 and did not have this problem before the latest update. Also, first time my wife complained about HR20


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Turned on the HR 20 from standby and it was in BSB. I had all menues but all channels were black. I then tried to play a recording and it was IKD:

* Date and Time of Recording: 03-05-07 @ 5:30 am

* Title of Show: Imus in the Morning

* Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location: 356 MSNBC

* Did a REBOOT fix the issue: No, after a reboot things got worse. After the reboot the box would lock up attempting to play the recording. The progress bar was hosed up too. The start point indicated 4-:5, instead of 0:00. The end time was correct ar 3:30. In the end I just deleted it.

The reboot restored all channels to viewable. Next I tried a second recording made earlier in the am hours, The Lost Tomb Of Jesus I don't remember the time and channel. Each time I went to play it it locked up the box. I deleted that one too.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

No problems with either HR20. Even have my first run only working with no problems. Took a while to figure it out, but units are working fast and smoothly.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

jal said:


> Another BSOD. Box was left on. When TV (Panny th50px20u) came on, banner appeared for a moment. I tried to switch channels, and got yet another BSOD. My guess is something in the new software is screwing up the HDMI handshake, but who knows.


Remember that the point of HDMI _for the content providers _is DRM (Digital Rights Management). If something goes wrong with the HDMI encryption or decryption, it can cause Pixelation (really blocking), freeze-ups, lost audio, etc.

Also, if the KSV is lost, HDMI is supposed to make the screen go black.

Let me say that a little differently, If the HDMI handshake is lost,

*HDMI is Intended to Make the Screen go Blank.*

Why do some get a *BLUE *Screen of Death and others see a *BLACK *Screen of Death? Different TV makers handle lost signals differently. Again, KSV problems are not the only reason for a BSOD.

Also remember the HDMI is evolving rapidly. It is more of an framework than a standard.

So if you are having no audio or video problems, and no black screens of death with HDMI, don't change a thing. Enjoy.

But if you are going through resets or Pixelation and audio drops that others watching the same show in the same market don't see, there may be a reason. What do you have to lose? Even Earl has told us that at one point with another box, replacements did not work. He switched it from HDMI to Component to cure it's problems. Again, this is not a guarantee and if you are having no problems with HDMI, leave the HDMI alone.

Thank you all to the nearly 200 people who have also filed reports in the Issue Report Database. If you have not filed your problems there, please take a moment so that we can quantify your information.

We are getting some really compelling results. Click here to see.

Craig


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

jorhett said:


> 2 months and still no Heroes.
> 
> I've given DirecTV a lot of room and a lot of compassion, but as of tonight I'm starting to lose my cool. I have now missed THE ENTIRE SEASON. It really is nearly impossible to hang out with my friends without getting spoilers, and I still haven't the vaguest clue about when it will be fixed.
> 
> I'm putting DirecTV on notice that either they fix this problem or I'm going to bounce this stuff back to them.


I'm sorry that you haven't been able to record Heroes. I'm unclear as to what the issue could be.


Have you filled out an issues report.
Do you have any known conflicts.
Is the series link set up correctly.
Are you trying to record from OTA or D* HD local.
Were you watching other programming at the time. If so, was the other programming live or recorded.
Is Heroes the only program that will not record. Can you record other shows on NBC.
Does Heroes show in the playlist and its unviewable or does it not record at all.
There are lots of people here that would like to help; but you need to give more information.

Vinny


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Just J said:


> *Version: *
> _______________________
> 
> 
> ...


Nice sig Dude. Now that's some good info.


----------



## bsmithFX4 (Dec 7, 2006)

ALMOST had a lockup last night... I was watching several recorded shows of various formats. I had just finished watching Heroes (NBC 4 HD, over the sat) and returned to the List after deleting it. Then I went to watch The Block from the G4 network (SD). When I hit play, the live TV box up top went blank and it looked like the unit was going to freeze. I pressed no buttons and did nothing at this point but wait. About 20-30 seconds later, the Guide cleared and the screen went blank, and the timebar appeared at the bottom briefly. I did notice that the lights on the front panel did not do their "Play" animation though, if that means anything. I waited another minute or so and still had no picture or audio. I then tried hitting stop. Surprisingly, it "stopped" and went back to the Guide. I hit Exit and then cycled the box to standby and then back on. Went back to the Guide, hit play and all was fine: played fine, no audio issues, front panel animated, etc. Worked fine throughout the episode: used trick plays, 30 sec slip, etc. with no problems. Box was still fine this morning too (I set it to standby every night).

So maybe things are getting better with the "stability fixes" in each release, but it was a little unnerving when I thought the thing was going to freeze. Or maybe being a little aptient with it is a good thing when it looks like it's about to freeze.


----------



## PajamaGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

Last night - Tried to watch "According to Jim" recorded on 2/28, LocalHD, KTRK Houston.
At 8 min in I got my first "Do you want to delete". Said no and looked at the time-bar; showed an 8-minute recording - deleted it - better half wasn't happy  

During the evening, on different channels, got several screen collapses to center with static, then expands to O.K.

Past several days have noticed out of sync audio on TNT HD.

woke this morning to Black SOD with only the 720p blue light lit. First RBR lit the power button for about 3 seconds, then nothing. Disconnected power for 10 min, then took 2 RBR's to get the reboot started and displayed on the TV.

Seemed to be o.k. - we'll see tonight.

(thinkin' it might be time for another build.....? )


----------



## jokal25 (Mar 6, 2007)

Man, I hope these posts help make this thing better. Its sounds like at least someone is reading these:

*Audio Issue*
DD signal dropped randomly throughout program. The playback was actually watched about 10 min behind the live broadcast & I eventually caught up to the live show (I had to put the kids to bed  ). When playback first started, the signal was completely garbled (Audio & Video)
Date and Time of Recording
-- March 5, 8PM CST
Title of Show
-- Heroes
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location
-- WMC 5 (NBC) >> MPEG4 (not OTA)
Audio output type: Dolby Digital or Standard Audio
-- DD
Output via Optical?
-- Yes
HDMI to AMP?
-- No
HDMI to TV?
-- Yes
Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment?
-- No


----------



## MarkGreiner (Sep 27, 2006)

pbielski said:


> *Audio Drop and Pixilation*
> Had severe audio drops and pixilation last night with 0x134 while watching Cold Case (CBS WJZ Baltimore). 0x134 has been very stable with the exception of the audio drops on the Baltimore Fox (WBFF Fox 45) and CBS. Last night was so severe that the show was unwatchable. I switched to OTA and all was fine.


Different shows (I was watching 24 and the prime-time lineup on CBS), but I experienced almost the exact same things (involving the same Baltimore Fox station and CBS). Very unwatchable--the worse yet. So does that mean that it's not just what's loaded on our HR20s--what's going on with the source is also a factor?


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

New for me with this software version is the super stretch image when I cycle through CROP. Native is off and I run in 1080i only. Widescreen is normal, pillar mode is normal, but crop does a double sides stretch vertically - WAY too much. Previous CE versions did not exhibit this behavior in my setup. Video via HDMI to the TV.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

With 134 I have had as many "lost" recordings and lock ups ever in my history with the HR20. I have counted 4 IKDs, 1 BSB, and 5 lockups. All of this in the last 7 days! I am far from a power user, I record maby 5 programs a week. Mostly sporting events so the recordings are long. The only thing that seems to be fixed is the padding issue. All of my pads are now recording the proper length.

Observationally I have not seen any improvement in the way the HR20 works since the day I got it. Some days it is better than others but todays bad days are as bad as they ever were.


----------



## SFS97 (Sep 12, 2006)

Still having this issue with 0x134. While watching a show that is in letter box mode(bsg) I like to use crop mode but cant..


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Well, after 4 months I am having my first real PITA problem. the video is constantly freezing. RBR'd 4 times and counting in the last hour.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

sorahl said:


> Well, after 4 months I am having my first real PITA problem. the video is constantly freezing. RBR'd 4 times and counting in the last hour.


I've had similar problems since OX134. I have mine hooked via HDMI to a Panny 50px20u. What model tv do you have? The reason I ask is I suspect that the new software is having issuing with the HDMI handshake.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

sorahl said:


> Well, after 4 months I am having my first real PITA problem. the video is constantly freezing. RBR'd 4 times and counting in the last hour.


The trends for 0x134 are not nearly as good as what we saw for 0x132. It is too bad that 0x132 could not have been the national release.

Look at the responses in: How is 0x134 So Far?

Check out the Excel Spreadsheet detailing each issue reported. 0x134 is better than 0x120 but not nearly as good as 0x132.

Again, please report each issue in the Issue Report Database.

For point of reference, Click here to highlight keywords in this thread in red.

Take a look at the hot words now highlighted in *RED*. Click on other page numebrs to see how the problems are mounting with 0x134.

- Craig


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I had no serious problems with 132, but 134 has been no good for me.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

This is the first release (I've downloaded all CE's) since I've owned the box in mid-Sept which has given me any problems -- pixelation on all local MPEG 4 channels. Sometimes long, sometimes short. As mentioned elsewhere, ABC and CBS seem worst, but present to some extent on all. 

As I mentioned elsewhere, we had some weather (wind & snow) in Chicago last week and the problem seems to have calmed somewhat since then, but still present.

I know the tuners are sensitive here and hoping I won't have to realign the dish. Signal strengths seem strong when I check.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Quick update
3 more rbr's in the last 30 minutes.
i'm now redownloading the software.

I am using and HDMI connection to an Infocus SP 5000 projector. THERE IS an HDMI switch in between (which has not caused any issues before.).This problem does not appear to me to be a handshaking issue, but I am no expert. The handshaking issues i have had in the past have been related to my Oppo dvd player and have a screwed up illadjusted screen. This is just a free, with the audio playing as it should.
I'll let you know what happens after the software reload occurs.

Sorahl


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

no difference. i have just pulled the power from the hr20 right now. leaving it unplugged as i'm too pissed off to deal with it.

Earl, PLEASE say that a new release is coming like yesterday!! 

i do NOT want to format this drive.....


----------



## Villager (Feb 8, 2007)

First RBR Required

The HR20 (connected to MITS via 6'-HDMI) is running 0x0134 and was set to record Channel 77 during the night while in standby mode. When I came home at 5 PM and turned on the TV and HR20. I had "live" audio but the video was frozen on a single frame. When changing channels, I would get the proper audio OK but video would show and freeze on one frame from the station that I had tuned in. Same results on sat channels or OTA channels. Went to the MITS tuner (OTA) and all was fine-- not a station problem. Doing the red button reset cleared the problem. (HR20 has two sat inputs, one OTA input, networked, optical audio output to SONY A/V unit.)


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

This is a new one on me.

Brought up the guide, selected channel 77. Moved left to highlight the channel number and pressed info. Got the list of upcoming shows. Here's what it has:

```
In The Womb, Part 1   3/8  3:00a
In The Womb, Part 2   3/8  4:00a
To Be Announced       3/8  4:37a
In The Womb, Part 2   3/8  4:00a
To Be Announced       3/8  4:37a
```
Note that lines 2 and 3 are exactly the same as lines 4 & 5. I select line 2 and press [Record], I get the (R) on both lines 2 and 4. If I go to line 4 and press [Record] again, the (R) is cleared from both lines 2 and 4.

Don't know if thats the box or the guide, but it is strange...


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

This may have been reported.....have not read whole thread.

Other night I have Two-&-Half Men and 24 set for 9:00pmEST scheduled series record. I was watching the History channel and a few minutes before 9:00pm the HR20 asked if I would allow to change channel else one of these would be cancelled. I hit YES....then at 9:00pm it switched. The problem was the screen it switched to was black.....not knowing which one this was I went into LIST and saw both marked as schedule record. No matter which one I selected and hit play I got a black screen. I hit Guide and then tried to switch to another channel and it did gave me the message that one would have to be cancelled but guess what....the show finally came up in the preview window. I did not change channel but again went back into LIST and could select either and now see the recordings. After that all was fine.

Anyway, wierd....not sure if already reported.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Tonight after cutting on the tv and bringing unit out of standby got a grey screen and no response at all to the remote. All the lights were on the front panel but nothing responded. Unplugged the unit and plugged it back in. Everything seems to be working now but this is the second serious issue I've had since I got the receiver months ago and both since 134. I think they need to go back to the drawing board on this one.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

rahchgo said:


> I noticed since 0x134 that the pause button on live TV works a little different. It seems to jump back a few seconds upon play. Not necessarily a bug. I actually think I like it.


Glad they added this feature. Now if they can do the same in FF mode, that would be even better.

Prior to getting HR20, I used a Replay, which had this feature built into FF mode, but not PAUSE. Best in FF mode since by the time you click PLAY, you're at least 5 secs past the frame which caused you to hit PLAY & stop FF mode.

This is one of the feature I believe DirecTV/NDS was reluctant to incorporate into original HR20 design due to threat of patent infringement by TiVo. Had hoped that once TiVo & DirecTV signed new license agreement, it would allow DirecTV to "license" this technology for the HR20. So glad to hear. Will have to check out this evening. [PS. Never fully understood or appreciated claim that TiVo had on this feature since Replay has always had it, & certainly had it independent of TiVo.]

I also noticed that if you stop playback of recorded program & return to it later, it starts at an earlier point in the program, perhaps as much as a half-minute. Not sure, but considerable amount of seconds.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Ugh! Hold on to your butts
I found out why my HR20 is having these issues....
Yesterday I installed the beta of Windows Home Server on my old pc and today I posted a "Hi" msg on the forum and included a listing of my networked devices (not sure why I did but I am glad that I did).

Apparently there is a reported bug that WHS causes locally networked HR20s to freeze....


gonna go test this out right now but I figured I'd let you all know.

Sorahl


----------



## alwayslucky21 (Aug 28, 2006)

Since I received 0x134, my local HDs from D* have been very spotty. At first I thought it was because of bad weather, even though it looked different than when I normally have weather issues (looked more like digital static than blocking, and it would usually be around one character in a show, audio was fine or would occasionally skip). 

Today, the weather is perfect and all 3 of my locals from D* are gone. I only get a gray screen, and occasionally I get "Searching for Signal". I have rebooted twice once via menu, once was RBR. American Idol shows as recorded tonight, but when I play I just get a gray screen, but unlike other times, I can fast forward and rewind, it's just gray the entire time. The recording is still in my playlist ofter the RBR, and the channels are still gray screen.

All other HD/SD channels work fine.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

No idea what is happening now. 
the hr20 will not boot past Step 1 of 2....

anyone have any trick i can do to get this thing to boot?


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

Had a strange, 1st time issue, last night while watching a recording (Amazing Race HD Local Channel). Anyway about 1/2 way through the show, the box seemed to lockup for about 5-10 seconds and there was a whining and grinding noise that came form the HR20. I have been around PC's for a while and it sure did sound like a hard drive grinding a bit. My wife then tells me she has heard this noise, not quite as loud as we heard it last night, over the past 2 or 3 days but never while anyone had the TV on.

Anyone hear of this one? Sound like a potential hard drive issue or I am jsut being paranoid?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

sorahl said:


> No idea what is happening now.
> the hr20 will not boot past Step 1 of 2....
> 
> anyone have any trick i can do to get this thing to boot?


You might try swapping your satellite cables and/or your BBCs. Sounds like input #1 isn't seeing the satellites.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

sorahl said:


> No idea what is happening now.
> the hr20 will not boot past Step 1 of 2....
> 
> anyone have any trick i can do to get this thing to boot?


Do you have the network cable connected? If so, try disconnecting that. I have found that having the network cable connected consistently causes my HR20 to hang on reboot.

lj


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

If you read above that is what caused the issue of the freezing possibly. with the Windows Home server onmy network
i'll try swapping the sat cables

sorahl


----------



## croaker (Feb 14, 2007)

Recorded Video Issue

I have been moving so I am just now getting around to really seeing the issues with 134. With about 20 mins left in a recording of the Rangers/Isles game the HR20 pixelated and locked up, then after recording Heroes the other night with about 20 mins left in the recording it pixelated and locked up then would seem to loop about 1/2 sec of vid, press FF seems to hang then catch up all at once so that however long in was hung it will FF for that long. Also Noise coming from the HD when accessing recordings.

Am currently checking to see if the 20 min mark is consistent accross other recorded shows.


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

sorahl said:


> If you read above that is what caused the issue of the freezing possibly. with the Windows Home server onmy network
> i'll try swapping the sat cables
> 
> sorahl


If that doesn't work, I've found that booting with the network cable unconnected, then after it's booted, plugging the network cable back in works.

lj


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

if i could boot that would be all i'm asking for.


----------



## croaker (Feb 14, 2007)

Seems like my video issues are limited to our local NBC Affiliate (KSDK in St Louis), as I recorded House off of our Fox affiliate (KTVI) last night and had no issues with the playback.

I will try recording NBC off D* and OTA and see if there are any video issues.


----------



## BluewookieJim (Dec 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *Anyone with a "frozen" unit out of standby*
> 
> Does the front panel work?
> Does the remote work?
> ...


* No, the front panel didn't work
* No, the remote didn't work.
* Last tuned to ESPNHD
* RBR restored functionality.
* Yes, Monday nights episode of 24 seems to have recorded correctly, but a showing of Return of the Jedi on HBOHD that was scheduled for yesterday did not record.

* Connected via phone line
* Networking not enabled
* Dual Tuners
* Free space ~ %68 
* Native = ON
* connected via Component

Other info:
I've had the HR20 for about 5 or 6 weeks. I had no issues with the previous release, but have had 2 instances (ncluding this one) of the unit being "frozen coming out of standby". The first instance happened the first time I tried turning the unit on after the 2/28/2007 software upgrade. The other happened last night, 3/6/2007.

Basically, when I turned the unit on the screen was black. I hit the info button, and saw the tuner was set to ESPNHD. I then hit the Guide button, and there was no response. I tried other buttons, list, channel up, down, etc. After about 5 minutes I gave up and did the RBR. I then checked recordings and noticed that Return of the Jedi (HBOHD) scehduled for 3/6/2007 didn't record.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

i swapped the cables and removed the bbc's.. it appears to STILL be stuck in step 1...


----------



## mooniac (Sep 28, 2006)

alwayslucky21 said:


> Since I received 0x134, my local HDs from D* have been very spotty. At first I thought it was because of bad weather, even though it looked different than when I normally have weather issues (looked more like digital static than blocking, and it would usually be around one character in a show, audio was fine or would occasionally skip).
> 
> Today, the weather is perfect and all 3 of my locals from D* are gone. I only get a gray screen, and occasionally I get "Searching for Signal". I have rebooted twice once via menu, once was RBR. American Idol shows as recorded tonight, but when I play I just get a gray screen, but unlike other times, I can fast forward and rewind, it's just gray the entire time. The recording is still in my playlist ofter the RBR, and the channels are still gray screen.
> 
> ...


I've been seeing the exact opposite on HD. Since this upgrade I've been getting "Searching for signal..." (771) messages almost continuously on the National HDs and the local HDs have been fine. I get this same behaviour on both of my HR-20s and reboots don't seem to clear it. Any ideas? Is this likely an LNB problem or a multiswitch problem?


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

There was no sound on Jericho recorded on Feb. 28th. I tried going to an analog connection, but there was still nothing. Jericho was recorded on MPEG-4 L.A. CBS feed.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

mridan said:


> Still having audio dropouts and pixilation problems.Happened when watching recording of 24 on ota 32-1,and recording of heroes on ota 5-1 both after trickplay.Also watching chicago news live ota 7-1 and had audio dropouts and pixilation after trickplay.zip code 60181.this problem was almost taken care of with 0x132,now its back and annoying as ...........
> date and time of recordings both on3/5/2007 at 8:00pm central time


Have had no problems recording on Chicago OTA cahnnels. I record 24 and all the CSI programs in first run only. Must be your unit or some other preoblem. I have 2 HR20's and never a problem( knock on wood!).


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

sorahl said:


> i swapped the cables and removed the bbc's.. it appears to STILL be stuck in step 1...


Have you tried disconnecting the network cable and booting?

lj


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

hoss713 said:


> Have you tried disconnecting the network cable and booting?
> 
> lj


that was the first thing I did when I found out.
no change


----------



## Andrew_J_M (Feb 11, 2005)

Last night I was in Live TV (very unusual for me) on channel 78. I tried to select another channel, either by using the Up/Down button or by typing in another number and nothing happened. I could go into Menu, Guide or My Playlist but I couldn't navigate in any of those nor could I select the highlight shows. Yet Exit would work to take me back to Live TV. Tried changing the remote's batteries but still the same.
I did an RBR - as I couldn't get to the reset option in the menu - this cured it.

I don't have the network cable plugged in nor am I using HDMI. 

Is it possible that I attempted to channel down from 78 to 77, which is a "not active yet" channel and caused this behaviour? I just tried doing the same without any problems.


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

sorahl said:


> that was the first thing I did when I found out.
> no change


I had this happen once and found out my esata hard drive had been corrupted after a power failure. Forced a reformat and all was well. Don't know how to force a reformat of the internal drive though.

lj


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

*Version: *0x134

*Time: *3/7/07 14:18

*What Happened: *720 crop mode has excessive vertical stretching.

*What I was doing: *Watching SD program on Ch 278 in 720 crop mode. Brought up guide, then search by title. Entered a title, search for an item, then deleted the search without selecting anything for recording. Exited the guide and the excessive vertical stretching appeared. Would usually but not alway go away when any banner was displayed, but would always come back.

*Action Taken: *RBR (menu)

*Result: *Normal Functioning.

*Memory: *91% Available; 42 To Do List Items; 356 History Items; 24 Prioritizer Items; 0 Autorecord Items

*Previous Reset: *3/6/07 6:12

______________________


*HR20-700* (1, Original Software 0xBE)
0x134
Always on (*not* put into standby when not in use)
UPS (GS1500U: 1500VA, 1800 Joule)
Installed Location: 60004

*AT9 Dish*
BBC's Installed
2 output cables, direct to HR20 (no switch), 25' from grounding block to BBCs

*Component Video* (3') to Panasonic TH-42PHW5 42" Plasma
720p only, Native Off

*Optical Digital Audio* (3') to Panasonic SA-XR25 Receiver
Dolby Digital On

*OTA*
Jensen TV920 Amplified Indoor Antenna
Primary OTA Zip: 60004
Secondary OTA Zip: none

*Misc*
No phone line connected
D-Link DWL-G820 Wireless Bridge to D-Link DI-624 Router (dynamic IP) to Motorola cable modem
DirecTV RC24 remotes (2), used for all DVR commands
S-Video (3') to Panasonic DMR-E50 DVD Recorder
DirecTV Premier Package w/ HD Access


----------



## no-blue-screen (Jan 12, 2007)

Audio and video out of sync on TNT HD.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

Entire system was turned off/standby.

Out of nowhere, my Pio Elite plasma turns on - the remote was right next to me and I didn't hit it - the panel displayed a message that it was powering up (doesn't normally do that).

It was tuned to Input 3 - the one I used for the DVR - but the screen was blank.

Tried to turn on DVR using remote - nada

Tried turning on DVR using front panel button - nada

Tried again - power button went to half-light and then dark again

RBR - no effect

Pulled AC and waited 5 minutes. Plugged in and machine began boot process automatically. All seems fine.

the TV tuned to my local NBC OTA HD station when it finally finished booting. This was the last channel I was tuned to.

It happened at 2:20 pm CDT.

Wonder if it could be related to the Sun Outage? There did not seem to be any power spike at the time this occured.

The only other strange thing was I was in DBS Chat at the time and lost my server connection to chat, but not Internet Explorere. Could just be coincidence.

PS - One Button Guide did not stick after unplugging


UPDATE - I checked HR20 #2 and when I turned it on the Circle LEDs were on, indicating it had rebooted around the same time. No clocks in my house needed to be reset, so I don't think it was power. I think the Sun might have caused the signal to drop out and as a result the boxes had the issues stated above. Just my best guess.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

I have noticed on the D* ABC feed that I often get a "stuttering" in the video - almost like there's a glitch in the video every so often. I have only noticed it on ABC. When I switch over to OTA, I don't see it.

I am seeing it on the St. Louis KDNL ABC MPEG4 feed only. Haven't noticed it on any other MPEG4 feeds. I don't see this on my H20 either.

EDIT: After staying on that channel for a while (10-15 minutes), it seems to go away.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I had an odd problem with the network/music feature yesterday while I was messing around with the HR20.

I navigated thru the MENU to my computer and pulled up a song folder and started playing a song. I then hit the YELLOW button to navigate with video. Tried to get the audio back to the video and could not. I tried to go back to my Playlist and access a song - they were still there - but when I tried to open a song, it would say something like "Can Not Access". I Powered down the HR20 and yet the music still kept playing. I finally had to shut down my computer which has the songs on it to get it to "log off" and stop playing. Once the computer was re-booted and a quick change of channel I was able to restore audio of the current show.

I was in the HD range, Channel 76-78 when this problem occurred.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Turned on one of the HR20s this evening to a frozen screen. No response to the remote or front panel. An RBR brought everything back. It was left set to channel 78 on the primary tuner and I think I may have checked 77 before turning it off last night so I think maybe the second tuner was set to 77. I suspect that was the problem since that channel is still testing. No programs were set to record during the time it was away. First lockup in quite a while.

GH


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Problems
The 30 Second Slip was consistently 1.55 seconds per click through 0x130.
The average time for a 30 Second Skip is still 1.85 seconds since 0x132.
Still missing promised features.

Improvements
None since 0x132

*Test Results*

_Speed Baseline: TiVo Sony TiVo SAT-T60 of March 2001_

Guide Speed - average time for 10 sequential IR Page Downs in 1080i
T60 . . ..0.3 sec
0x11B . . 1.7 sec . .Aftern one week
0x12a . . 1.7 sec . .*week later after Guide builds*
0x132 . ..1.5 sec . .after 84 hours
0x134 . ..1.5 sec . .after 7 days - no improvement
_*0x134 is 400% slower than the 6 year-old T60*_

My Playlist Speed - average time for for 5 sequential IR Page Down in 1080i
T60 . . ..0.5 sec
0x11B . . 2.3 sec
0x120 . . 2.8 sec . _*23%* *slower*_
0x128 . . 1.8 sec . 22% faster than 0x11B, 36% faster than 0x120
0x12a . . 1.8 sec . ._same painful animations_
0x132 . ..1.8 sec . .after 84 hours - no better
0x134 . ..1.8 sec . .after 7 days- no better
*0x134 is 260% slower than a 6 year-old T60*

Channel Change Speed -average time to change channels with *Native Mode ON*
_Correction: The T60 channel change speed is 2.0, not 0.2 as previously stated. Sorry._
. . . . . .HD→HD . SD→SD...HD→SD...SD→HD. 
T60. . . . . .. . . . 2.0 sec
0x11B . 5.5 sec . 5.3 sec . 8.2 sec . 7.4 sec
0x120 . 5.0 sec . 4.7 sec . 5.4 sec . 4.7 sec
0x128 . 4.8 sec . 4.1 sec . 4.8 sec . 4.7 sec
0x12a . 4.3 sec . 4.3 sec . 5.3 sec ..5.9 sec *Week later*
0x132 ..3.6 sec . 4.0 sec . 5.3 sec ..5.6 sec After 84 hours
0x134 ..3.6 sec . 4.0 sec . 5.3 sec ..5.6 sec -7 days later - no better
*0x134 *_*is 100% slower than a 6 year-old T60*_

Channel Change Speed -average time to change channels with *Native Mode OFF*
. . . . . .HD→HD . SD→SD...HD→SD...SD→HD. 
*T60*. . . . . .. .. . *2.0 sec*
0x11B . 5.5 sec . 5.3 sec . 9.2 sec . 7.4 sec
0x120 . 5.0 sec . 4.7 sec . 5.4 sec . 4.7 sec
0x12a . 4.3 sec . 4.3 sec . 4.6 sec ..4.7 sec *Week later*
0x132 .3.6 sec . 4.0 sec . 4.6 sec ..4.3 sec After 84 hours
0x134 .3.6 sec . 4.0 sec . 4.6 sec ..4.3 sec -7 days later - no better
_*0x132 is 100% slower than a 6 year-old T60
*_

Fast Forward Speeds (Using HDNet Test Pattern)
Time for 2 min. . 10 min. ..10 min. ...60 min 
. . . . . . .FF1 . . . FF2. . . . FF3. . . . FF4
0x120 . 40.0 s ...60.0 s. . 30.1 s. . 35.9 sec
0x128 . 40.0 s ...60.0 s. . 30.0 s. . 36.0 sec
0x12a . 40.0 s ...60.0 s. . 30.0 s. . 36.0 sec
0x132 . 40.0 s ...60.0 s. . 30.0 s. . 36.0 sec
0x134 . 40.0 s ...60.0 s. . 30.0 s. . 36.0 sec
. . . . . . .3X . . . 10X. . . . 20X. . . . 100X

Slip ....Amount....Time ..(Average for 10 sequential skips)
0x120 . 34 Sec...1.55 Sec
0x128 . 34 Sec...1.55 Sec - no improvement
0x12a . 34 Sec...1.55 Sec - no improvement
0x132 ..34 Sec...1.85 Sec - _*dramatically worse*_
0x134 ..34 Sec...1.85 Sec - same

Replay.Amount..(Average for 20 sequential replays)
0x134 . 119 Sec.. 6 seconds

Punchlist: Features Tested - Not Yet Completed
1. "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33. 
2. Provide accurate repeat/first run & HD info so the right shows can be recorded p. 47
3. Allow Autorecord by title as promised in the manual on pp. 20 & 31
4. "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33
5. The ability to edit "all the programs" in the Prioritizer (even when there are no upcoming episodes) p. 28.
6. Apply Current/Favorite Channels as a filter to Search for "just what you want to watch" p. 31
7. Enable "Sound Effects" as shows in the photo on p. 29 of the manual
8. Allow search "with your desired...keyword" p. 2 (CSI: NY, Bears @ Colts, etc.)
9. Enable the "Videos" menu option under Music & Photos

- Craig


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

Uggggghhhh!!!!

I have not vsited this site in months...which is a good thing, as my HR20 problems were in the rearview.

Now, I see my MPEG4 dropouts are back w/ a fricking vegence. Like others, I thought weather was to blame being it hadnt occured in a long time. However, tonight is about as good as it gets in Chicago. It crapped out and dropped on American Idol and now Lost is completely gone, as all MPEG4 's are gray screened.

HOW CAN THIS BE D*....things were going so good, now I have to get my hammer out and start bashin again.

Un-frickin-beleivable...

Will this [email protected]^t ever be over......?????????????????????????????????


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Program: House
Source: MPeg4 recording of Fox25 (Boston)

When I started playback the audio was .5 to 1 second behind the video. Time synchronization was off in general. It seemed like the video was going slightly faster/slower sporadically but staying behind the audio. I waited a minute or so for it to clear up and it didn't. So I hit Stop and then restarted playback. It was OK now. I rewound over the "bad" part and it played back fine. I did have two MPEG4 recordings going on at this time on other stations.

Never saw this before. Most audio problems are transient skips of audio (which I see fairly frequently, but haven't taken notice of which stations). Aside from these audio issues and no caller id (which I've never gotten), 0x134 rocks.

-steve


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

alwayslucky21 said:


> Since I received 0x134, my local HDs from D* have been very spotty. At first I thought it was because of bad weather, even though it looked different than when I normally have weather issues (looked more like digital static than blocking, and it would usually be around one character in a show, audio was fine or would occasionally skip).
> 
> Today, the weather is perfect and all 3 of my locals from D* are gone. I only get a gray screen, and occasionally I get "Searching for Signal". I have rebooted twice once via menu, once was RBR. American Idol shows as recorded tonight, but when I play I just get a gray screen, but unlike other times, I can fast forward and rewind, it's just gray the entire time. The recording is still in my playlist ofter the RBR, and the channels are still gray screen.
> 
> ...


I had these problems 2 months ago, updates seemed to correct them.

As i said above, they are now back w/ a vegence...my problem is the EXACT same as yours.

As always, the TIVO trucks along in back-up duty.

:nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## burnrubber (Jan 8, 2007)

audio dropouts during live tv throughout the day

mostly on abc30( fresno,ca.)

using Hdmi cable, sony xbr 34"

has become more frequent with 0-134 download


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

burnrubber said:


> audio dropouts during live tv throughout the day
> 
> mostly on abc30( fresno,ca.)
> 
> ...


Welcome to the posting side of the forums! :welcome_s

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

First lockup in quite a while for me: 

Was watching 73 ESPNHD - 0000PT SportsCenter in buffer @0130. Switched to My Playlist, selected a program, tried to play it (KCRA 3 Reports @ 6:30PM (HD) - news)... unit froze. No buttons responsive, playlist remained on screen with BSOD? in the upper right corner only. Waited only about 1-2 minutes before RBR.

... after reset (which was quick - less than 5 minutes), played normally, the same program (KCRA 3 Reports) was greyed out as if if had been played before. Played normally.


----------



## croaker (Feb 14, 2007)

program: Without a Trace
Channel: TNTHD
Date: 03-07-2007 @5pm

Issue: Intermittantly the video would freeze but the audio kept pace with the show, then the video would just skip ahead and catch up to the audio.


----------



## croaker (Feb 14, 2007)

Also had issues with the remote yesterday, for some reason all of the buttons were behaving like the select button. Example: I would hit the guide button, if I tried to arrow down to the HD Guide it would just 'select' the all channels guide instead of moving the cursor. RBR fixed it, had no issues after that.

This began after I had been reseting the OTA in setup.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Last night while watching pre-recorded shows many would start 30 sec to a minute into the program. Had to rewind. Also, several would give me the delete message a minute or so before the recording ended. I'm on the new CE release now so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Somewhat new to posting on upgrade issues. Have had my HR20 for almost a month now. No real problems @ first, since just accepted some "issues" as designed-in features of software. Now, with 0x134 installed on 2/28, have noticed some "feature" glitches that did not exist before. Nevertheless, here are some features that need to be fixed.

1 - When playback gets to end of program & "yes delete/no delete" menu appears, viewer should have option to rewind or hit replay button, not be locked into menu option. Just not smart design.

2 - When watching live TV & hit replay button or rewind, & wish to "go live," is there a button to push? Reason I ask is if I hit 30 sec skip button, & if delay is less than 30 seconds, time bar appears & won't go away until EXIT button. This glitch should be fixed.

3 - Hoping to see in future automatic backup of a few seconds when hit PLAY from FF mode. Great feature of my ReplayTV unit.

4 - Biggest issue right now, which has caused me to post is "botched" recording of back-to-back episodes of The Sopranos on A&E last night, which has sporadic begin/end times via program schedule. Before upgrade, no problem if 1st episode ended early than scheduled since end of 1st episode was picked up at beginnning of 2nd recording. But last night, when 1st episode was cut off @ the end of the hour, even though though 1st episode ran 1:09, recording of 2nd episode did not kick in until 9 minutes past the hour. Before upgrade, if 1st episode was cut short, recording of 2nd episode would immediately kick in so nothing was lost. As a result I figured I lost roughly the last 5 minutes of the 1st episode & the first 5 minutes of the second. Gonna record again Monday night, but this glitch needs to be corrected. They hadn't right before. No reason to screw it up with a subsequent upgrade.

Note to comment above re: MPEG-4 LA locals. Contrary to a previous DirecTV press release going back to Dec 2005, & my own previous understanding the past year, per DirecTV reps only LA local broadcast in MPEG-4 is KTLA, Ch 5. All major network locals still being broadcasted in MPEG-2 ONLY. 

Learned the foregoing after seeing "call letter" (i.e. KCBS) local channels listed in both 2-13 range and 80-89 range with my H20's program guide, but not with my HR20, which only has "call letter" locals listed in the 80-89 range. Only "call letter" listings I have in 2-13 range are my OTA "-1" listings and "LA#" listings, the latter being DBS SD feeds. 

When I called up DirecTV to explain, I was informed that with exception of KTLA LA DMA only receives MPEG-2 local feeds. More of an issue with HR20 since not only is video quality (via managed bandwidth) an issue, but also hard drive space consumed by recording.


----------



## dbaile (Jan 22, 2007)

3 - Hoping to see in future automatic backup of a few seconds when hit PLAY from FF mode. Great feature of my ReplayTV unit.


I think three is the most pressing issue. As former Tivo user the HR20 is completely counter-intuitive when fast-forwarding or rewinding. It actually leaps forward a bit coming out of fast forwarding, and jumps back farther when stopping rewind -- exactly opposite of what you want. Its infuriating.

In other matters, I applied the secret touch on the front panel last night and got the one-button GUIDE and the caller ID function came back, too.


----------



## atdamico (Jan 26, 2007)

jediphish said:


> Entire system was turned off/standby.
> 
> Out of nowhere, my Pio Elite plasma turns on - the remote was right next to me and I didn't hit it - the panel displayed a message that it was powering up (doesn't normally do that).
> 
> ...


Had almost EXACTLY the same experience last evening at 7:30 est. Had to unplug and wait for 15 minutes. Everything fine now.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

I didn't experience it myself, but my wife called to ask me about her recording of Oprah on the Washington DC ABC affiliate yesterday. (via MPEG4) She said she went to the list, hit play, and it immediately asked her to delete or keep. It wouldn't play the show.

All I can say is that as a husband, I LOVE THIS FEATURE! Keep up the good work! For the next release, can we expand it to the Lifetime channel... or E! News Daily?


----------



## croaker (Feb 14, 2007)

Last night while watching the Rangers/Isles game in SD, much like the HD feed this weekend when it go to the last couple of minutes in the game I go this kind of skipping effect. Like about 1sec of video looping over and over complete with video. I could fast forward past it and play another couple of seconds then it would do the same thing again.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I was wondering if others are having roblems with the format it seems to get stuck even though I have it on and I have to go to the box and change it then after that it seems to work.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

One Issue I have noticed with this release is that after watching a recorded program from the list when you delete the program, the HR20 appears to switch tuners because the program you were watching temporarily shows up in the small screen. This caused a problem because we were watching a recorded Psych and another episode of Psych was recording so when I hit delete the HR20 decided there was a conflict because both tuners were recording and it refused to let me go back to the list. It just kept saying that one of the recordings had to be canceled. It eventually went back to the list and then I noticed that it just stopped recording Psych but continued to record on the other tuner.


I also have to say that the FFW functionality of the HR20 regresses with each new load that comes out. It is getting nearly impossible to skip commercials and start watching a show again without having to RW.


----------



## airwolfcat (Jan 21, 2007)

I have 2 HR 20s on 134 and the same thing happened on both this week. I had series record 1st run set for American Idol. I tried to replay all three episodes this week and got a black screen on all three. The time bar at the bottom showed negative numbers for the time into the recording. The first recording I had to do a RBR because the unit would not respond to the remote or to the front panel buttons. For the other recordings I found that if I held the front panel power button long enough, it would turn off, but would reboot when it came back on.

The same problem appeared on both HR20s for American Idol. The other recordings made this week appear to be ok, although there seems to be a delay between selecting it and the picture showing on the screen...a bit unnerving given the Americal Idol problem.

My setup is local HD sat MPEG4s (Fox channel 5 in DC area for American Idol), HDMI to a Sony Wega and a Sony Bravia. Resolution is 720p, native off.

This is the first recording problem I have had with 134... and it seems odd that it is only for American Idol. House on Tues on the same station did record fine. My disk is only 60% full.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Issue: Missed recording
Release level: 0x134
Zip code: 84067
Event: Manual Recurring recording
Show: “Daily Show&Colbert Report” 
Channel: 249 Comedy central (SD MPEG2)
Record Start date: 3/6/2007
Normal start time & start pad: 10:00pm MST +00:01 start pad
Normal end time and intended end pad: 10:30pm MST +1:00 end pad
History entry: Cancelled, “This recording was partially recorded because of an unexpected error. (14)
TV: Samsung 5668
Connection: HDMI (#1 in.)
Native: off
Resolution: 1080i pillar
No network connected (but had been enabled)
OTA enabled
Only 1 tuner connected (has always been that way) with BBCs


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

I think I hit a milestone here with 0x134. My wife was complaining to me that the HR10 in our bedroom isn't as reliable as the HR20. She's had two bad recordings on the HR10 recently. I know it's because she was recording a weak OTA on the HR10 that I get a strong MPEG4 signal for on the HR20, but still the perception is there in her mind already that the HR20 is better. I have hardly any problems with it now.

Saw a very wierd half-pinky last night for a couple of seconds (only the bottom half of the rectangle background was pink) 

-steve


----------



## feets (Jan 27, 2007)

couple problems wed. morning bsod channel 75 rbr worked till then recording jerchio and crime minds hr20 recorded for 16+ hours till i got home from work thur morning ...recording off ota channels..... hdmi ,optical , 720p native off . 12a worked with out a hitch so far with this up grade 3 rbr and 1bsod....


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

I am losing my edited antenna settings every few days. I am using an attic mounted antenna to receive local HD. Everything seemed fine for awhile,but I missed "24" as my setting for the local Fox affiliate changed from "Checked" to "unchecked" on the edit your channels page. This has now happened a couple of times. All the other locals are fine. Not sure what is happening. 
I have the latest 0134 downloaded on 2/28.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Manual Recoding NBA League pass games. I select a 4 hours tranche for the recordings.

Tried several times (5 times so far) and each time it is only a black screen. Reboot the device and tried again and still a black screen.

One of the recordings was divided in two parts, one in 8 minutes and the second one was a black screen.


----------



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

Discovery HD Theater - DSHD Chan 76
Left on this chan. overnight starting at about 10pm, and put in standby after watching a recorded movie, then a tornado's show on this chan. at about midnight.

Turned on TV & brought DVR out of standby this morning a little after 11am.
Playback timeline shows: 8am-9am, program info & timeline titles shows "Profiles of Nature" Pop-Up guide & main guide shows "SEMA car Show".
No green indicator line on timeline, except for the last 1min. position at the end of the timeline. White Position indicator is at the beginning of the tiny green strip.

Position indicator, and rest of timeline does not change when FF/Rew. throughout 11am and on through the buffer to live. Can't jump either /w trick play.

If I Rew. backwards, eventually the timeline hits 10:59am, and the whole timeline now looks, functions and operates normally. Showing 10am-11am /w a green strip and a progress indicator that tracks properly within this timeframe up to 11am. As soon as I FF past the end of 11:59am and hit the beginning of 11am, it ticks over to the messed up bar above.

however here's another anomaly, the DVR is only buffering 1 1/2 hours (1.5) so when I get back to there the timeline is normal by rewinding into the 10-11am block, the green bar doesn't go back all the way.

Also there is periodic and repeatable bad tiling where it frequently goes to total screen tile out, and drop of audio for a few sec. like a freeze, then tiles back into normal PQ.

Upd. When it hit 12pm Noon it went to normal again.


----------



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

Issue: Tiling & Audio Dropouts

Got audio drop out, and tiling on LOST on ABC Channel 87 - LosAngeles feed.
2/28 - 10PM
TiVo 'for comparison' was ABC Channel2 - Portland, OR Feed. (Don't know the call sign, sorry, maybe PO2?)

Here's where it happened.

When sawyer is hugging Hurley and says "I'll be damned, y'all found yourselves a hippie car" I Get Tiling/Blocking in the bottom right over the Volkswagen Van, and the audio drops, cutting off the word "car" and all of Hurley's response but a little blip at the end of his sentence.

Also, it didn't do it live, I was watching it live for the 1st time in like never, and I didn't see the tiling.

Here's how it's hooked up.

I have it hooked to my Mitsubishi WD-65731 DLP TV via Component for the time being, till my cable order comes in. I have the audio running into my Samsung HTIB Receiver via RCA using ProLogic.
It did this when hooked directly to the above TV, as well as on my old CRT RPTV.

Repeatable = YES!!

Audio - I have it set to Dolby for when I get my SPDIF cable, so I don't know if that matters or not. I know on the TiVo if you have it set to stereo, and you hook up to a Receiver via optical, you won't get 5.1 on old recordings, until you change the option, then it affects new recordings.
I don't know what affect this has on the HR20, I flip it around a bit from time to time to see if it makes any diff. in drop-outs/glitches, and it doesn't.


No Tiling on TiVo.

I should also mention that I have my good'ol backup TiVo hooked up to the same dish on a separate pair of coax lines, and the SD recording had no audio or tiling glitches in the same spot.


Note: The above glitching is actually nothing compared to past versions where the audio stutters like a skipping CD, and entire blocks of a scene drop and go black /w crummy or no audio.
So we'll see, but I'm not holding my breath, I value oxygen.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

jasonblair said:


> I didn't experience it myself, but my wife called to ask me about her recording of Oprah on the Washington DC ABC affiliate yesterday. (via MPEG4) She said she went to the list, hit play, and it immediately asked her to delete or keep. It wouldn't play the show.
> 
> All I can say is that as a husband, I LOVE THIS FEATURE! Keep up the good work! For the next release, can we expand it to the Lifetime channel... or E! News Daily?


Sorry for your wife's failed recording. Funny comment regarding the IKD (INSTANT KEEP OR DELETE BUG)!


----------



## drjjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone with NEW recorded "do you want to delete?"
My HR20 gave me the immediate "Do you want to Keep or Delete" bug for every  program I had recorded. Of course I'd already deleted Lost thinking it was a corrupt recording. Tuning to any channels (OTA or sat) gave a black screen. I had left the unit on a music channel and it was on the screensaver and playing music when I first turned the receiver and TV on.
A reboot from the menu seems to have fixed the issue. Well except for the fact that Lost is lost...
I am running 0x134.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Recently received a new HR20 yesterday, and today we had left for several hours, when we came back I turned the TV on (HR20 was left on), and the TV indicated no signal. I checked my connection, and everything was connected correctly. So I went to my cable connection via the TV and I could see the program that was playing (I have the HR20 modulated throughout the house on every TV), however I could not use the remote to get the guide or anything else, so I RBR, and then it got stuck on "Step 1 of 2: Checking stellite settings...", so after 30 minutes I unplugged the HR20 for 30 minutes, and replugged it in, and then went out to dinner. After over 2 hours it iwas still stuck on the above, and now I am going to RBR and go to bed, but I believe it will be the same tommorrow morning.

Anyone else had this problem?

Guess this HR20 goes back, but where I do not know.....I don't if valueelectonics, where I purchased it will take it back, I will have to check.

Any reponses greatly appreciated.

Rich

Edit: I RBR'd and it finally all came back, right after I submitted this post, what a concidence, and it only took a few minutes, like 5 minutes.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

ddingle said:


> I am losing my edited antenna settings every few days. I am using an attic mounted antenna to receive local HD. Everything seemed fine for awhile,but I missed "24" as my setting for the local Fox affiliate changed from "Checked" to "unchecked" on the edit your channels page. This has now happened a couple of times. All the other locals are fine. Not sure what is happening.
> I have the latest 0134 downloaded on 2/28.


I just downloaded 13d. I note that(after the download) my HD Fox affiliate KMSP 9-1 has been replaced in my edited antenna list with KAWE 9-1 from a station in northern Minnesota. This station is part of the list provided for my zip code. For some reason after any download the HR20 deletes the desired channel and adds the undesired channel to the channel list . Both are 9-1. 
I am sure that this is what happened when I missed "24" last week. Perhaps the new software update fixes the problem? It did not seem so. 
I am going to set up "24" on national HD Fox "88" just to make sure I get it tomorrow.


----------



## danco (Jan 20, 2007)

ddingle said:


> I just downloaded 13d. I note that...


Dude, that's a CE build. This is the 0x134 thread...

~Dan


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, I had the same thing happen again this morning that happened in post# 418. This time after three RBR's and one power unplug, nothing would get it out of step 1 of 2 when booting up. So I disconnected the HDMI, and plugged in the components, and viola, it all worked. I have 2 more HDMI cables coming this week, so hopefully it was the HDMI cable that was the problem, and not the box.


----------



## JHL (Jan 15, 2007)

I have had virtually no problems with the last few official builds. However I have noticed a definite increase in audio "pops" using this build. I have an optical digital cable, so I don't think it is related to HDMI.

The pops occur occasionally during channel changes or live broadcasts or trick play. But they seem to happen very often if the recording is paused. I generally have to hit pause and mute to interrupt the show I am watching.


----------



## SlurpTheo (Jan 5, 2007)

SlurpTheo said:


> Forseeing Daylight Saving Issues
> 
> So, even with 134 from 2/28... the shows in the Guide for 3/11 are an hour off with the new rules (60 minutes at 6 EST... craziness).
> 
> I guess I'm not sure this is tied to the HR20 (could be a DirecTV problem with all their guides right now)... just thought I'd voice the concern with all the software issues this box has had.


All right... woke up this morning and changed Setup > Display > Clock > to both Yes and Auto (which changed to Auto (Yes) after leaving and re-entering Setup)... but neither setting changed the time. Then I left on Auto (Yes) and, for fun, did a Setup > Reset and after restart the time WAS UPDATED correctly for daylight savings (including all the items in the To Do)... so it appears to work (with the _necessary_ restart).


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

* 03/11/2007 at 10:00 AM
* Sonics @ Raptors 
* Channel 751 (The game is not blacked out, I can see the live feed)
* REBOOT did not fix the issue

*Additional information:*
last night the problem happened too, I called DTV and the technician told me that the software must have fixed the issue and if it is not working still then I need to reset EVERYTHING on my box and should work. Which I did, and still this morning the problem is there.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Steps to reproduce:

Start Playing a recorded show
Go to Guide
Hit Menu
Invoke Category Sort and select a sorting criteria (I selected Sports > Basketball)
Hit R on a show (this will add an R next to the show indicating that the show will be recorded)
Hit info on the show and adjust the End time (I added 30 minutes)
Hit Update
The info bar "Please Wait" will display on the bottom of the screen while the show is still running in the top part of the screen.
This menu will never go away, only and RBR will work.


----------



## g4jedi (Aug 21, 2006)

I've had three lockups since this software release. We're getting *WORSE* here D*!!!! Here is the breakdown:

*Lockup #1:* Wife started to watch a recorded show called Plastic Surgery from channel 279 DHC. She wasn't sure if it was one she had seen, so she fast forwarded. During the fast forward she knew it was one she had seen and deleted it while it was fastforwarding. The HR20 locked up. Only a RBR would get it back.

*Lockup #2:* After watching a recording of ER, we hit "info", then "more info" and chose to delete the recording. BAM! Locked up HR20! Pulled the power and antenna cables and left it off for a few minutes.

*Lockup #3:* After watching a recording of My Name is Earl, we hit "info", then "more info" and chose to delete the recording. BAM! Locked up HR20! RBR.

*More info:*
I have OTA connected.
I don't have the networking connected. I'm on a Mac.  
50" Optoma DLP HDTV connected via component. Native is "off".
Sony 7.1 Receiver connected via optical.
All cabling is new.
Dish, multiswitch and HR20 were installed by D* in October.
All signal strength in the high 90's.

Note: this unit is progressively getting worse with each software update. It's unreliable as a DVR.


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep - 134 seems to have zapped my caller ID - I've got the two main issues that have cropped up:

1) It is not registering calls (Phoen line works fine & tests OK from box)

2) All logged calls before 3/10 (The last call to show up)
are formatted wrong (181-555-5121 instead of 1-815-555-1212)


One other issue that crops up from time to time now:

If I am watching a progrma that is being recorded and I am time delayed behind the live broadcast, it freezes when the recording ends and I have to slip back or forward in the program to unfreeze it. It has only happened twice since the update.

Bummer - I was having a good run on this box.


----------



## rickrees (Dec 18, 2006)

Networking with wireless bridge no longer works.
I had this working fine with the last national release, with
just XPpro and no Viiv or Media Center. After I got 134 it no longer
works with my wireless bridge (Buffalo Ethernet Converter).
Cable still works fine. In fact I can get it working with a cable,
switch to wireless and it works for several minutes before logging
out/lossing connection. I have to go back to the cable to get it
started again. Tested with WMP11 and TVersity ... same for both.
At least 2 other devices on the bridge work fine.


----------



## rickrees (Dec 18, 2006)

Extra time on record failed. I did not have a problem with this on the
last national release ... thought it was fixed. Today when recording
an HD NHL game on ch 95 it stopped without adding any of the extra
30 minutes I told it to do. Have not repeated this test yet.


----------



## m_jraj (Oct 11, 2006)

Machine auto-rebooted. Watching Studio 60 "Monday" from 1/22 on Channel 5 HD Atlanta.

At 29 minute mark, commercial break came. Rapidly hit 30 sec slip 6 times. Machine did not slip and froze for about 15 seconds. Then it rebooted. The last time the machine did this was during the NFL regular season on HD games. After reboot, fast forwarded to 30 minute mark and play continued normally.


----------



## croaker (Feb 14, 2007)

rickrees said:


> Networking with wireless bridge no longer works.
> I had this working fine with the last national release, with
> just XPpro and no Viiv or Media Center. After I got 134 it no longer
> works with my wireless bridge (Buffalo Ethernet Converter).
> ...


Occasionally I have issues with my Buffalo wireless access point with PCs in my house, I have WPA enabled and occasionally it must be rebooted as the securities get goofed. The PCs will look like they are connecting but they dont stay connected, when manually connecting I have to put in the network Pwd but even that doesnt help. Rebooting clears this issue up. Not sure if this is relevent to what you are seeing.


----------



## gazzie4 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have to say this receiver is crap, Since they started messing with the network and adding in intel viiv, I have been forced by DTV to format everything, then they sent a new receiver, which didn't fix the problem, then they made me format again with the 134, then it fried completely, then they sent me a new one, which immediately started locking up. When are they going to get a software that actually does what it is supposed to do?!?


Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues
How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up? 
several minutes
Do you have networking enabled?
yes and have tried with it disabled
Do you have OTA enabled?
no
Single or Dual tuners inputted
dual


----------



## g4jedi (Aug 21, 2006)

I totally understand your frustration. The HR20 seems to get worse with each software update for some of us. Our HR20 was actually more stable and reliable back when we got it in October.

What you just said it also the reason I have not reformatted the HR20... you lose everything and it doesn't always fix the problem.


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

[rant]
HR20 botching recordings, scrambling live TV, not responding to remote, and locking up all over the place yesterday and today. agree w/ others that this thing's trash w/ each new release. rated it a D on the report card. only saving grace IMO is the new one-touch guide... which should have been there since day 1.

edit: boy it really did a number tonight. I reset the unit (again) and it got itself into a continuous loop. Got on the phone w/ advanced tech support and ended up having to *REFORMAT MY ENTIRE UNIT*. i lost all recordings, all schedulings, and all favorites. Thumbs up guys! *rolls eyes*
Not to mention this was after mr. got-my-GED tried to tell me he'd have to swap out a new box for me and that he can't do those kinds of things i'd have to call the guys that manage my apt complex... nope, pretty sure it was your ****ty software pal as i had NO problems the release prior to 134. I told mr. rookie about all the ppl on these boards having problems and said "so you're swapping out the dozen or so units of the folks on here as well" and he tried to tell me they were... yeah right pal.

Y'know i had Dish network for over 2 years and never ONCE had a problem even REMOTELY close to ANY of the crap i've been put thru w/ both my non-HD and HD DVR equip from direct TV.

Can i change my rating on the 134 poll to F--?
[/rant]


----------



## who8mylunch (Aug 24, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> *Anyone with audio dropout*
> 
> Date and Time of Recording
> Title of Show
> ...


I noticed an audio drop out this evening while watching America's Next Top Model (err, my wife makes me watch it...). This was around 8:45 pm on my local channel 5 KTLA (Los Angeles). There was a short screech sound then there was no audio for about five seconds. It was repeatable with a rewind. All was fine afterwards.

Component video, standard audio, RCA cables for audio, direct from HR20 to my television.

-Pierre


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

On another forum someone mentioned that one must power off both the source and the target prior to connecting HDMI cables. Now I do not know if that is true, because in my case I had them both powered off, and I cannot connect via HDMI....the HR20 hangs forever on step 1 of 2, but works flawlessly with component, which is not what I want to use. Anyway, I am sending this box back.

Any truth to the HDMI connection, TIA?


----------



## Shrunken Head (Mar 15, 2007)

Yikes, I just got a HR20 to add to my old Tivo HD.

I was told by DirecTV that I could have both of them connected to the dish, but the installer said that it wasn't possible.

Now I am stuck with this buggy POS.

The interface is not as good.
The skip ahead is not as good.

The picture looks better, but often on recorded shows, the audio is slightly later than the video.

At this point the only benefit is getting locals in HD.
But, still no PBS in HD.

Is it possible to have both recorders connected to one dish?

Thanks.


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

Shrunken Head said:


> Is it possible to have both recorders connected to one dish?
> 
> Thanks.


Absolutely, I have my HR10 connected.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

patsrule316 said:


> Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues
> 
> How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up? About 5 min.
> 
> ...


Had it happen a second time with this release, last night around 9:15 pm. Same exact problem. I never had two lockups on the same build before.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

First lockup on 134. Wife was watching OTA HD channel. Changed to SD ABC and box locked up. Nothing would clear it. Had to RBR. 90% free space on HDD.


----------



## phaworth (Dec 27, 2006)

OK, so now the Guide button goes directly to the listings. I never regarded this as a big deal especially if you have a programmable remote that can set up a macro to send out two consective Guide button IR codes. Looking at the list of problems that are being experienced, this is a pretty trivial issue. 

Going through the categories screen allowed me to quickly get to a list of HD channels instead of scrolling through all channels to see what's playing on HD.

So I will probably implement the one-click guide but is there a way to back out the one-click behaviour and go back to two click operation.


----------



## gazzie4 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wanna know when someone is going to give us advice to actually fix these problems. I am getting tired of calling D* and being told that I am the only one with these issues, and I am imagining the problem with their software.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I have been having issues with my local NBC station and the HR20. The HR20 had always tune this station just fine up until software version ox134 and now half of the time it cannot lock onto the signal. Nothing has changed with my setup except the software on the HR20.

I am now running ce canidate 13d hoping that would fix it but it has not. I have tried connecting the same antenna cable stratight to my tv and can watch the NBC station in HD just fine I even connectected the same cable to the HR10-250 I have and can watch my NBC station in HD it seems to be only the HR20 that has the problem. And it only appeared with software version ox134 and has not went away with any of the latest CE canidates.

Lucklily for me that NBC currently has no shows I want to watch except ER. I hope this gets fixed soon.


----------



## g4jedi (Aug 21, 2006)

*Issue #4:* Our recording of "Medium" (non-HD channel) this week gave us a black screen. I've never had so many issues in one software release! This is ridiculous!!! It's like walking on egg shells when using this DVR now. :nono2:



g4jedi said:


> I've had three lockups since this software release. We're getting *WORSE* here D*!!!! Here is the breakdown:
> 
> *Lockup #1:* Wife started to watch a recorded show called Plastic Surgery from channel 279 DHC. She wasn't sure if it was one she had seen, so she fast forwarded. During the fast forward she knew it was one she had seen and deleted it while it was fastforwarding. The HR20 locked up. Only a RBR would get it back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

FWIW,

The skip to beginng by holding down the 6-sec reverse button isn't working anymore.

I tried it on several different recordings and nothing. It has worked on previous versions.

1 HR20 connected via HDMI
AT9 dish connected to WB68 multiswitch


edit: Yea! 200th post!
And it only took 4 years!!! Look out Earl, I'm gunning for your post count!!!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

gazzie4 said:


> I wanna know when someone is going to give us advice to actually fix these problems. I am getting tired of calling D* and being told that I am the only one with these issues, and I am imagining the problem with their software.


Unless you are looking for a replacement box, (or trying to weedle some "consideration/credits" from them, I wouldn't bother calling them. Report your issues here and you will get terrific help, feedback and the added bonus that the issues actually get to D* for consideration.

This place is a gold mine, calling D* is a bit of a coal mine.


----------



## gazzie4 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have gotten the credits, but all I really want is a working box...but they can't seem to give it to me. I am just getting fed up with them , and they won't even let me leave and go some where else.


----------



## jet75080 (Jan 7, 2007)

weeble said:


> After 0x134 I am missing the local PBS OTA feed (again).
> 
> WLPB-DT 27 (25)
> 
> ...


After 0x134 I found that it reset to 480p and so I knew I had a new release to check out. Their first cut at OTA activation worked great for me, all local stations came in as they should, This release and several past have a problem with the second OTA tuner. I find that my 8-1, 8-2 & 8-3 is 100% on "tuner 1" but nothing on "tuner 2". My other locals like 11-1, 4-1, 5-1 are 100% on both. So how can one OTA antenna, goes into the box and gets split ends up having software determine if it can receive a signal or not.... there is pepper in the salt shaker..:nono:


----------



## rhodes325 (Mar 5, 2007)

I apoligize in advance if I'm posting in the wrong discussion board. 

I've had my first "real" issue with my HR20 this evening. I had two scheduled records set for tonight, "Smallville" & "Grey's Anatomy." When I came home this evening to watch them, both were missing from "My PlayList". When I checked out the "To Do" / "History" section, both were labeled as Partial. No explaination and no program! Why does this happen? I'm glad I have my Tivo still running in another room. (As my wife & kids were freaking out!)

I've had this HR20 since January with no issues. Currently running 0x134, I've had more audio drop outs and locks ups than any software version since January. 

Can anyone tell me what might cause as "Partial Recording" yet their is nothing in "My PlayList"? My old Tivo unit would tell me why it was not recorded or why is was deleted.

Other than this one incident, my HR20 has been working good. (Minus the absent features promised by D*)


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

Two issues:

1) I added the sportspack to my subscription yesterday, but didn't make any other changes. I have 3 directv boxes, two Directv tivo units and the HR20. The two tivo units worked fine after the change, but the HR20 started notifying me that DVR service was not active on my account and to contact DirecTv. I tried an RBR but that didn't work. I called directv and was on with them for over a half hour while they tried to reset everything and had me do another RBR, but that didn't work. They said they needed to put me on hold to get more information about the problem, and while I was on hold, my phone ran out of battery power. Fortunately, they must have done something to fix it while I was on hold, because it started working again.

2) As someone else mentioned, the hold down the jump back button does not jump to the start of the program. Holding down the rewind button is hit or miss to jump back to a tick as well.


----------



## croaker (Feb 14, 2007)

Attempted to watch an episode of shark (nbc chnl 5 St. Louis). Screen immediately froze. hit several commands on the remote FF, Guide, List - when the HR20 unfroze it cleared the command que I guess as all the commands I had hit fired, then it played about 3 seconds and locked up. RBR - erased Shark, just really didnt feel like fighting that thing last night. 

Watched a recorded epi of House and no issues. I seriously think that in STL at least there is an issue with the NBC local feed, as that is the only channel that consistently gives lock ups during recording and buffered tv.


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

g4jedi said:


> *Issue #4:* Our recording of "Medium" (non-HD channel) this week gave us a black screen. I've never had so many issues in one software release! This is ridiculous!!! It's like walking on egg shells when using this DVR now. :nono2:


exACTly... i'm right w/ you there.


rhodes325 said:


> I apoligize in advance if I'm posting in the wrong discussion board.
> 
> I've had my first "real" issue with my HR20 this evening. I had two scheduled records set for tonight, "Smallville" & "Grey's Anatomy." When I came home this evening to watch them, both were missing from "My PlayList". When I checked out the "To Do" / "History" section, both were labeled as Partial. No explaination and no program! Why does this happen? I'm glad I have my Tivo still running in another room. (As my wife & kids were freaking out!)
> 
> ...


yup this is exactly my situation. had it since jan w/ nothing or very minor issues that were fixed in subsequent releases....
*0x134 is to D* what Windows Millennium was to Microsoft!*
But at least w/ Windows ME we had a _choice_ in turning our computer into a pile of ****.


----------



## MKrehelII (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like I picked a great time to upgrade my Good old Sony T-60 (w/silicon dust cache card) to this HR20..

Right out of the box it upgraded to x134, I can't see where anyone else is having any issues with it recording old repeats of programs when I have triple checked and it is set to "First Run Only" , am I the only one? 

(Yes, I did check the info for the programs and it is unique with old year even)


----------



## ptighe (Jul 21, 2003)

I cannot watch 62.2, 3, 4, 5 in Detroit WWJ. They broadcast all 4 games for NCAA at once, but I can't watch on my HR20. I can tune the games on the HR10.


----------



## C & C (Jan 30, 2007)

I've read the last couple of pages and saw some similar posting, but I'm not sure if anyone is have the exact same issue as I am. I apologize if I missed someones post addressing the following issue....

Got my HR20 just under two months ago and have had no problems until this week. It suddenly started locking up on HD channels after a period of time.

Video freezes on HD channel. Seems to be any HD channel, but mostly saw it on 80 and 712. After approximately 20 minutes of viewing. 20 seems to be the average and seems erratic. Does not freeze on SD channels. Sound still comes through. Attempting to change the channel usually will lock the entire unit. No main buttons on the face of the machine nor the remote will work. I don't know if it matters or not, but I have 53% of my DVR available.

edit to add: At some point, I also notice that I can't pause or rewind live TV in standard or HD. Once I reboot these features are there, but eventually they will not work off the remote. There is no lockup yet, but this is telling there will be. And I just noticed during this phase I can't play previously recorded items. If someone thinks I need a new DVR and it's not a software issue please be kind enough to let me know. Otherwise I'll wait a bit to see if there is a new update and if it fixes any of my issues.

Have to reset the machine via the red button. This leads to an inordinate length of time while rebootting. Best if I unplug the machine, let it sit for a few minutes, replug in hit and then wait a minute or two and reset via the red button. Now it'll reboot in a standard length of time.

Much more of a pain that it happens today as I'm trying to wacth the NCAA games and have to reboot or watch in standard.



> Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues
> How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up?
> -- variety of times, up to 15 minutes
> 
> ...


----------



## Jmg8680 (Mar 18, 2007)

How does one get involved in CE testing?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jmg8680 said:


> How does one get involved in CE testing?


See this forum: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=60&f=118

When you get there, the two most important posts are:

A better understanding of CE Versions.... *** PLEASE READ ***

and

HOW-TO force a download

It's important that you recognize that there is a risk-factor in participating in CE releases, as noted in the above posts.


----------



## croaker (Feb 14, 2007)

I re-ran my lines yesterday, and immediately started getting issues again, the HR-20 wouldnt complete an RBR. I moved my DVD player to another section of the entertainment center when I noticed the HR-20 was hot, the machine completed the boot up after that. There seems to be 2 issues in my system 1 was heat, the other was apparently if the HDMI cable gets jostled, the HR-20 has really issues. The heat thing was easy to cure, I would suggest making sure your HDMI connections are solid and there is plenty of air flow. Heat seems to be the biggest issue.

So far I have had no more issues with my HR-20.


----------



## MKrehelII (Feb 12, 2006)

C & C said:


> At some point, I also notice that I can't pause or rewind live TV in standard or HD. Once I reboot these features are there, but eventually they will not work off the remote. There is no lockup yet, but this is telling there will be.


Same problem tonight for the second time in two days.

Also locked up w/ black screen late yesterday switching between 2 programs 1HD/1SD (SNL/MAD) requiring reboot to get any video period.

I sure hope we get a national update with some fixes soon, I'm new to HR20 so I guess I'll have to look into how long it usually is between updates.

I just pulled about half of my season passes off of the old T-60 earlier and now I wish I hadn't so I could try the CE releases.. if this keeps up much longer I guess that's going to be my plan.


----------



## giden (Sep 13, 2006)

I haven't been following as closely as I should have, so here's my question: Has *D discontinued the network feature with this release (0x134)? I had it working in earlier software versions, now it's not. I've re-set all my connections etc, and can't get the HR20 box to "talk" to my computer. No pics, no music, no connection. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

HR20 got replaced today. forced d/l of 134 per the installer's instructions as he was leaving. we'll see how she acts tonight during primetime HD recording.


----------



## phinbob (Mar 3, 2007)

bc3tech said:


> HR20 got replaced today. forced d/l of 134 per the installer's instructions as he was leaving. we'll see how she acts tonight during primetime HD recording.


I never thought I'd say this and I certainly don't want to Jinx myself, but, my HR20 is now working about as good as I could expect. I was having numerous issues like everyone else here. It did get to a point where the only major issue I had was with recording and watching PPV. PPV recordings would not play and I would always get the famous black screen. This was when I would order a PPV online or over the phone. Since I didn't have a phone line attached, I couldn't use the remote. I now have the HR20 connected to my Vonage phone line and order PPV with the remote. So far, all is well and I am actually quite happy with the way the HR20 performs. 
I have been very critical of the HR20 in the past so its hard to even say this.....I like it!


----------



## livinthedream (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm having problems with OTA, in particular one channel. I have narrowed it down to the time it started, to when 0x134 was released. From the very begining of OTA, I have been able to receive FOX 28-1. I watched the first 2 Nascar races just fine. Then on Feb. 28, 0x134 was released. The following Sunday, there was no race, so I didn't notice any problems. The next Sunday, March 11 was the Vegas race and I had no signal on 28-1 only. I tried to watch American Idol with no luck. This past weekend the same thing. I have tried moving the antenna with no improvement. All the sations that I receive are in the same direction and distance(South Bend). I can pick-up a signal through my Panny, but it's a pain in the a$$ to switch around everything. Any suggestions would be helpful. Sorry for being long winded. Thanks


----------



## DrewM (Feb 11, 2007)

Reposted from another thread by request...

After 4 weeks of blissful newbie-ness, I sat down to watch a Laker game in HD on Sunday that had been programmed days ago.

Black screen, garnished with the message "searching for authorized content". After it searched the "recording", it only offered me the option of deleting or not. I deleted.

Date and Time of Recording: 3/18, 5:00pm PDT
Title of Show: Lakers vs. Timberwolves
Channel and if it is a LOCAL: ESPNH (Ch. 73)
Did a REBOOT fix the issue: Didn't reboot. Deleted recording in disgust.


----------



## g4jedi (Aug 21, 2006)

Reboots rarely get the recording back anyway. I did the same thing when it axed our recording of Medium last week. Sadly... It's faster to just download the show off the internet in HD than waiting for the HR20 to reboot. My iPod has become our HR20 backup... download the show, plop it on the iPod, press play and watch the show without commercials. Almost like what a real DVR should do.


----------

